# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Ειδήσεις >  Η Microsoft φέρνει τα Windows 8 στην Ελλάδα

## nnn

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
Ξεκινάει η διεθνής διάθεση των *Windows 8*, τα οποία προσφέρουν πολλαπλές δυνατότητες και επιλογές μέσα από νέες προσφορές και εφαρμογές, αλλά και μεγάλο εύρος εναλλακτικών προτάσεων σε hardware

Αθήνα, 25 Οκτωβρίου 2012 - Η *Microsoft* ανακοίνωσε τη διάθεση των Windows 8 στην Ελλάδα, αλλά και διεθνώς. Συγκεκριμένα, από την Παρασκευή 26 Οκτωβρίου, καταναλωτές και επιχειρήσεις σε όλο τον κόσμο θα έχουν την δυνατότητα να δοκιμάσουν όλα όσα έχουν να προσφέρουν τα Windows 8: ένα νέο όμορφο περιβάλλον εργασίας, καθώς και ένα μεγάλο εύρος εφαρμογών μέσω της έναρξης λειτουργίας του Windows Store, το οποίο είναι διαθέσιμο σε περισσότερα από 1000 PCs και tablets με πιστοποίηση Windows 8. 

 «_Με το λανσάρισμα των Windows 8, η Microsoft αποκαλύπτει τα Windows σχεδιασμένα από την αρχή_», δήλωσε ο Ernst-Jan Stigter, Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος της Microsoft Ελλάς. «_Σε tablet ή PC, για εργασία ή διασκέδαση, για κατανάλωση περιεχομένου ή για δημιουργία νέου, τα Windows 8 προσφέρουν μια εξατομικευμένη εμπειρία που ανταποκρίνεται στις δικές σας ανάγκες και στο προσωπικό σας στυλ_». 

*Τα Windows 8 θα είναι διαθέσιμα στα καταστήματα λιανικής σε δύο εκδόσεις, τα Windows 8 και τα Windows 8 Pro. 
*
Για τους επιχειρηματικούς πελάτες, τα Windows 8 Enterprise προσφέρουν νέες δυνατότητες για βελτιωμένη παραγωγικότητα με λειτουργίες όπως το Windows To Go, το DirectAccess, και το BranchCache, καθώς και ενισχυμένη ασφάλεια σε όλα τα σημεία, με λειτουργίες όπως το BitLocker και το AppLocker. 

Την ίδια στιγμή, η ομάδα προϊόντων Windows αποκτά και ένα νέο μέλος σχεδιασμένο για* ARM-based tablets*, τα* Windows RT*, τα οποία θα είναι προ-εγκατεστημένα σε νέες συσκευές.

Τα Windows 8 διαθέτουν τη νέα γρήγορη και ευέλικτη οθόνη εκκίνησης, η οποία προσφέρει στους χρήστες πρόσβαση στις εφαρμογές και στο περιεχόμενο που τους ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο, μόνο με ένα κλικ. Διαθέτουν επίσης το νέο Internet Explorer 10, ο οποίος είναι ιδανικός και για χρήση σε συσκευές με οθόνη αφής, καθώς και ενσωματωμένες δυνατότητες cloud μέσω του  SkyDrive.

Εκτός από τη γκάμα των νέων συσκευών που διατίθενται, οι καταναλωτές θα έχουν επίσης τη δυνατότητα να αναβαθμίσουν τους ήδη υπάρχοντες υπολογιστές τους. 

*Μέχρι το τέλος του Ιανουαρίου, οι καταναλωτές που σήμερα διαθέτουν υπολογιστές με Windows XP, Windows Vista ή Windows 7, θα μπορούν να κατεβάσουν τα Windows 8 Pro στην εκτιμώμενη τιμή των €29,99.* 

Ταυτόχρονα, σε περισσότερες από 140 χώρες, προσφέρεται η δυνατότητα αναβάθμισης σε Windows 8 Pro σε υπολογιστές με Windows 7, με ημερομηνίας αγοράς μεταξύ 2 Ιουνίου 2012 και 31 Ιανουαρίου 2013, στην τιμή των €14,99 μέσω της προσφοράς Windows Upgrade, διαθέσιμης στην ιστοσελίδα http://www.windowsupgradeoffer.com/e...me/ProgramInfo.

# # #

Σχετικά με τη Microsoft
Η Microsoft (Nasdaq "MSFT"), η οποία ιδρύθηκε το 1975, είναι η κορυφαία εταιρεία λογισμικού, υπηρεσιών και τεχνολογικών λύσεων παγκοσμίως. Όλα τα προϊόντα Microsoft® έχουν σχεδιαστεί με σκοπό να διευρύνουν τις ατομικές και επιχειρηματικές δυνατότητες. Πληροφορίες για τη Microsoft βρίσκονται στη διεύθυνση: http://www.microsoft.com/hellas.  

To Τμήμα Customer and Partner Experience αποτελεί ένα ζωντανό κανάλι επικοινωνίας της εταιρείας, με πολλά και διαφορετικά ακροατήρια που χρησιμοποιούν τα προϊόντα της. Στόχος του Τμήματος είναι η ικανοποίηση των πελατών, μέσα από την συνεχή βελτίωση των τεχνολογικών υποδομών και των υπηρεσιών. Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες, μπορείτε να επισκεφτείτε την ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση: www.microsoft.com/hellas/cpe.  

Microsoft είναι κατοχυρωμένο εμπορικό σήμα της Microsoft Corp.στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες και/ή άλλες χώρες. Άλλα ονόματα προϊόντων και υπηρεσιών είναι εμπορικά σήματα των εταιρειών που τα διαθέτουν. Τα δεδομένα που περιλαμβάνονται στο συγκεκριμένο έγγραφο εξυπηρετούν ενημερωτικούς σκοπούς και μόνο. 



*Δελτίο Τύπου Microsoft Hellas*

----------


## nnn

30 € για αναβάθμιση πάντως είναι super τιμή.

----------


## Jazzer

Πάντως το γνώριμο για τις καλές τιμές του amazon.uk τα πουλάει πολύ ακριβά, 49.98 GBP...
http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_...ords=windows+8

----------


## nnn

Πράγματι περίεργο αν και μιλάμε για DVD version, ενώ το άλλο μάλλον θα αφορά downloadable content.

----------


## xolloth

απο αυριο θα κυκλοφορησουν και στα μαγαζια;
και τελικα καποιος που δεν χρησιμοποιει πιστωτικη πως θα τα αγορασει εκτος upgrade μεσω microsoft;

----------


## psyxakias

Δηλαδή αν έχεις μια οποιαδήποτε XP άδεια, στην αναβαθμίζουν σε 8 Pro με €30; Too good to be true, μήπως η παγίδα είναι στο "εκτιμώμενη τιμή" ή έχει κάποιον άλλο περιορισμό;

----------


## nnn

Δεν ξέρω αλλά έχω 2 άδειες XP που κάθονται, δεν θα με χάλαγε να πάρω 2 8άρες Pro με 60€.

- - - Updated - - -

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/coming-soon
coming soon

----------


## airbus

Οντως πολυ καλη τιμη αν καποιος το κανει απο αυριο ας μας πει οτι ολα καλα

----------


## ks1981

θα χρειαζεται πιστωτικη στανταρ?

----------


## riddle3

Έχω ήδη εγγραφεί για την προσφορά των 15€, από ότι λένε ανοίγει στις 00:01 local time. Οπότε 3 ώρες ακόμα. 
Λογικά μόνο με πιστωτική.

Επίσης για όσους θέλουν δωρεάν Media Center για το Windows 8 Pro εδώ : http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/w.../feature-packs

----------


## George978

μπορουμε και να αναβαθμισουνε και αδεια απο msdnaa?

----------


## ks1981

με μια προπληρωμενη?

----------


## np1

> μπορουμε και να αναβαθμισουνε και αδεια απο msdnaa?


Γιατί να το κάνεις αυτό; RTM είναι.  Πάντως ακόμα δεν τα άνοιξαν τα downloads.

----------


## George978

> Γιατί να το κάνεις αυτό; RTM είναι.  Πάντως ακόμα δεν τα άνοιξαν τα downloads.


σορρυ δεν το διατυπωσα σωστα, εχω αδεια απο msdnaa αλλα δεν εχω προσβαση πλεον σε αυτη την υπηρεσια . Μπορουμε να αναβαθμισουμε εμπορικα την εκδοση των 7 που εχω?

----------


## netlag

το update σε 8 πως δουλευει? Πρεπει να γινει στο ιδιο pc, ή σε οποιο θελω?

----------


## user9

http://windows.microsoft.com/el-GR/w..._Home_FPP_Null

30 ευρώ η αναβάθμιση και 60 ευρώ τιμή λιανικής ?!?!?

----------


## np1

> http://windows.microsoft.com/el-GR/w..._Home_FPP_Null
> 
> 30 ευρώ η αναβάθμιση και 60 ευρώ τιμή λιανικής ?!?!?


Ναι, απλά η λιανική είναι με συσκευασία.  Promotional τιμές είναι, μπορούν να βάλουν ο,τι θέλουν xP Τουλάχιστον δεν είναι σαν τις online πλατφόρμες παιχνιδιών που το retail κάνει 20-30 και το online 50 xP

----------


## blade_

χμμ,αν ισχυει στο μπαμ χρησιμοποιω την αδεια vista που εχω..κ αν ολα πανε καλα,θα βρουμε κ μια ακομα  :Razz:

----------


## jason_statham

30 euro για αναβάθμιση? Τέλεια τιμή! Μπράβο! κανα 100άρι περίμενα!

----------


## user9

> Ναι, απλά η λιανική είναι με συσκευασία.  Promotional τιμές είναι, μπορούν να βάλουν ο,τι θέλουν xP Τουλάχιστον δεν είναι σαν τις online πλατφόρμες παιχνιδιών που το retail κάνει 20-30 και το online 50 xP


Βασικά, δεν ξέρω πως, άλλα μάλλον το κατάλαβα λάθος. Νόμιζα 60€ ήταν η κανονική τιμή τους...  :Razz:

----------


## np1

> 30 euro για αναβάθμιση? Τέλεια τιμή! Μπράβο! κανα 100άρι περίμενα!


100 για τα 8 δε θα έδινα πάντως, θα κρατούσα τα 7.  Μπορεί να είναι όντως αναβάθμιση των 7 αλλά για μένα δεν αξίζει ΤΟΣΑ η αναβάθμιση αυτή.  Τα 30 ευρώ για την Pro έκδοση με έψησαν πάντως, δεν το περίμενα απ'την MS.  Περιμένω να ανοίξουν τα downloads.

----------


## vasim

Μισό, έχω εδώ μια άδεια (DVD + key) Windows Vista. 

Τι πρέπει να κάνω? Δεν θέλω να τα εγκαταστήσω

----------


## sonic

> Μισό, έχω εδώ μια άδεια (DVD + key) Windows Vista. 
> 
> Τι πρέπει να κάνω? Δεν θέλω να τα εγκαταστήσω


Και εγώ! Τι γίνεται με αυτό;

----------


## vasileios13

> Έχω ήδη εγγραφεί για την προσφορά των 15€, από ότι λένε ανοίγει στις 00:01 local time. Οπότε 3 ώρες ακόμα. 
> Λογικά μόνο με πιστωτική.
> 
> Επίσης για όσους θέλουν δωρεάν Media Center για το Windows 8 Pro εδώ : http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/w.../feature-packs


Έλαβες τον κωδικό.....???

----------


## riddle3

> Έλαβες τον κωδικό.....???


Όχι ακόμα. 

Από το email που μου είχαν στείλει αρχικά:




> *Παραγγελία της αναβάθμισής σας	*
> 	 H Windows Upgrade Offer θα είναι διαθέσιμη για παραγγελία από τις 26 Οκτωβρίου 2012 μέχρι τις 28 Φεβρουαρίου 2013. Περί τις 26 Οκτωβρίου 2012 θα λάβετε ένα ακόμα email το οποίο θα περιέχει τον προσωπικό σας κωδικό προσφοράς ο οποίος σας επιτρέπει να λάβετε την ειδική τιμή προσφοράς για την ψηφιακή λήψη των Windows 8 Pro. Αυτό το email θα περιέχει και οδηγίες για τον τρόπο παραγγελίας της λήψης των Windows 8 Pro και του τρόπου αγοράς ενός προαιρετικού DVD. Εάν η διεύθυνση email σας αλλάξει πριν από τις 26 Οκτωβρίου 2012, επισκεφθείτε την ιστοσελίδα "Η Παραγγελία Μου" η οποία παρατίθεται παραπάνω και ενημερώστε τη διεύθυνση email σας. Με αυτό τον τρόπο θα εξασφαλιστεί η αποστολή του κωδικού προσφοράς και των οδηγιών παραγγελίας σας στη σωστή διεύθυνση email. 
> 
> 	 Σημείωση: Θα πρέπει να παραγγείλετε την αναβάθμισή σας χρησιμοποιώντας τον υπολογιστή τον οποίο θέλετε να αναβαθμίσετε.


Αυτό το "περί τις 26" δεν με γεμίζει αισιοδοξία για σήμερα. Ελπίζω να θέλει μόνο το cd-key και να αποφύγουμε την εγκατάσταση των αρχικών Windows του μηχανήματος πηγαίνοντας για  clean install κατευθείαν.

----------


## A_gamer

Πολύ καλή η τιμή αναβάθμισης, θετικό και το ότι ξεφορτώθηκαν τις εκδόσεις Ultimate κλπ. και ξαναγύρισαν σε Home και Pro μόνο.

----------


## pskouras

Εγω τα πηρα δωρεαν απο MSDA (μεσω Πανεπιστημιου) και τα εβγαλα μετα απο 1 ωρα....χαλια για μενα.... δεν αξιζουν ουτε 1 ευρω...
(Ισως και να γερασα και να μην εχω πολυ ορεξη για να τα μαθω)

----------


## kopriniotis

> http://windows.microsoft.com/el-GR/w..._Home_FPP_Null
> 
> 30 ευρώ η αναβάθμιση και 60 ευρώ τιμή λιανικής ?!?!?


Παντως σε αυτο το link λενε οτι:
Αν ο υπολογιστής σας έχει Windows 7, τα αρχεία, οι εφαρμογές και οι ρυθμίσεις σας θα μεταφερθούν εύκολα στα Windows 8 Pro. Αν ο υπολογιστής σας έχει Windows XP ή Windows Vista, θα πρέπει να εγκαταστήσετε ξανά τις εφαρμογές σας. Για ορισμένες δυνατότητες όπως η αφή ίσως να απαιτείται νέος υπολογιστής. Αρα απο τα 7 μπορουμε να παμε στα 8 κατευθειαν χωρις clean install?Πρωτη φορα το συναντω αυτο!!!!

----------


## vasileios13

> Εγω τα πηρα δωρεαν απο MSDA (μεσω Πανεπιστημιου) και τα εβγαλα μετα απο 1 ωρα....χαλια για μενα.... δεν αξιζουν ουτε 1 ευρω...
> (Ισως και να γερασα και να μην εχω πολυ ορεξη για να τα μαθω)


Αν δεν τα θες....φέρτα...............

----------


## KYRIAKOSTHESS

Για να καταλάβω , εγώ που εχω τα Vista Home Premium αγορασμένα σε Retail συσκευασία και τοποθετημένα εδώ και χρόνια σε ένα παλιό μηχανάκι και θέλω μέχρι τέλος Ιανουαρίου του 2013 να αναβαθμίσω μέσω ιντερνετ στα 8αρια με 30 Ευρώ...τι ακριβώς κάνω ?? Κάνω κάποια παραγγελία μέσω κάποιας φόρμας και που ακριβώς ?? Φυσικά φανταζομαι πληρώνεις μέσω πιστωτικής -χρεωστικής κάρτας !!

----------


## iml

*Σημείωση: Θα πρέπει να παραγγείλετε την αναβάθμισή σας χρησιμοποιώντας τον υπολογιστή τον οποίο θέλετε να αναβαθμίσετε.*
κάποιος πριν εγραψε το παραπάνω

----------


## aiolos.01

Καλή τιμή, αλλά για desktop δεν είναι. Για tablet όμως φαίνεται πολύ ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## tsiouficto

Μπορείτε να διευκρινήσετε τι ακριβώς κάνεις μέσα από τη σελίδα της ΜΣ; Κατεβάζεις τα 8άρια σε ISO; Αν χρειαστεί κάποιο φορμάτ, θα μπορούμε κατευθειαν να εγκαταστήσουμε κατευεθείαν τα 8άρια με το αρχείο που θα κατεβάσουμε; Το ρωτάω γιατί δε θα με χαλούσε να κάνω ένα φορμάτ στην παρούσα φάση. Το χρειάζεται το μηχάνημα. Με έχει μπερδέψει λίγο η όλη διαδικασία

----------


## riddle3

> Μπορείτε να διευκρινήσετε τι ακριβώς κάνεις μέσα από τη σελίδα της ΜΣ; Κατεβάζεις τα 8άρια σε ISO; Αν χρειαστεί κάποιο φορμάτ, θα μπορούμε κατευθειαν να εγκαταστήσουμε κατευεθείαν τα 8άρια με το αρχείο που θα κατεβάσουμε; Το ρωτάω γιατί δε θα με χαλούσε να κάνω ένα φορμάτ στην παρούσα φάση. Το χρειάζεται το μηχάνημα. Με έχει μπερδέψει λίγο η όλη διαδικασία


Όχι δεν κατεβάζεις το .iso .
Κατεβάζεις τον Windows Upgrade Assistant, ο οποίος τσεκάρει το σύστημα, κάνεις την αγορά από εκεί, κατεβάζει ~2 GB αρχεία και στο τέλος σε αφήνει να δημιουργήσεις .iso ή να το γράψεις σε DVD .

Αυτό που δεν ξέρω είναι αν αργότερα (πχ 6 μήνες) θα μπορεί να κατεβάσει ανανεωμένη έκδοση αρχείων ώστε πάντα να έχεις το τελευταίο .iso με τις ενημερώσεις μέσα.

----------


## xolloth

τιμη Πλαισιου 125 τα απλα και 170 η Pro.

----------


## molivos

Παιδες για οσους εχουν προχωρησει στην εγκατασταση των windows 8 RTM (ή beta) δεν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα αναβαθμισης !! ? Δεν σ αφηνει να προχωρησεις , προφανως πρεπει να γυρισω πισω στα Windows 7 !!! Eεε ρε μπελαδες ....

----------


## hellenicsun

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει πως μπορώ να αποκτήσω τα 8 στη retail των 60 ευρώ;

----------


## riddle3

Επίσης υπάρχει θέμα για μερικούς χρήστες (myself included) βγάζει λάθος Μη έγκυρη Μορφή Ταχυδρομικού Κώδικα | Zip Code/Postal Code Invalid Format και δεν προχωράει στην αγορά & το κατέβασμα. 

Μίλησα με έναν πολύ ευγενικό κύριο στο tech support της Microsoft Hellas, ξέρουν το πρόβλημα (είναι στο backend), το έχουν δηλώσει άνωθεν και ελπίζουν να διορθωθεί σύντομα.

----------


## vasim

> *Σημείωση: Θα πρέπει να παραγγείλετε την αναβάθμισή σας χρησιμοποιώντας τον υπολογιστή τον οποίο θέλετε να αναβαθμίσετε.*
> κάποιος πριν εγραψε το παραπάνω


Καλά κρασά!

----------


## np1

> Επίσης υπάρχει θέμα για μερικούς χρήστες (myself included) βγάζει λάθος Μη έγκυρη Μορφή Ταχυδρομικού Κώδικα | Zip Code/Postal Code Invalid Format και δεν προχωράει στην αγορά & το κατέβασμα. 
> 
> Μίλησα με έναν πολύ ευγενικό κύριο στο tech support της Microsoft Hellas, ξέρουν το πρόβλημα (είναι στο backend), το έχουν δηλώσει άνωθεν και ελπίζουν να διορθωθεί σύντομα.


Για τον κώδικα, απλώς γράψτε τον έτσι : 111 11 , όχι έτσι: 11111.  Και σε μένα το έβγαλε και το θυμήθηκα τους Αμερικάνους και το πάτησε έτσι και το πήρε.

----------


## riddle3

> Για τον κώδικα, απλώς γράψτε τον έτσι : 111 11 , όχι έτσι: 11111.  Και σε μένα το έβγαλε και το θυμήθηκα τους Αμερικάνους και το πάτησε έτσι και το πήρε.


Τώρα το πήρε, πριν που δοκίμασα ακριβώς αυτό πάλι δεν το έπαιρνε.

----------


## np1

> Τώρα το πήρε, πριν που δοκίμασα ακριβώς αυτό πάλι δεν το έπαιρνε.


Εγώ πριν κανά μισάωρο δοκίμασα πάντως, για πιο νωρίς δεν ξέρω, αλλά τα κολλημένα ψηφία ούτε σε μένα τα έπαιρνε.  Εκτος κι αν έπεσα στο fix με διαφορά δευτερολέπτων, τι να πω  :Razz:

----------


## dpa2006

> τιμη Πλαισιου 125 τα απλα και 170 η Pro.


νομίζω καλυτερες από τις αντίστοιχες των Win7 :Thinking:

----------


## riddle3

Μόλις ξεκόλλησε από το zip code, το μόνο που ζήτησε είναι πιστωτική/paypal, έδωσα και τον promo code για την έκπτωση (για τον οποίο promo code δεν είχε ζητήσει το original cdkey από το νέο laptop, μόνο ημερομηνία και κατάστημα αγοράς), και καπάκι ήρθε το mail με την απόδειξη και το νέο cdkey για τα 8, και τώρα είναι στο κατέβασμα.

Είναι η ιδέα μου ή το windows upgrade δεν κοιτάει τίποτα από cdkeys/authentication κλπ ;
Δηλαδή τι εμποδίζει κάποιον να γραφτεί στην προσφορά των 15€ χωρίς να έχει πάρει νέο μηχάνημα και να τσιμπήσει τα 8 με μόνο 15€ ;

----------


## panatas

δεν υπαρχει κανενας λογος για εμενα να παω σε 8 αλλα με 30 ευρο ειναι μια καλη τιμη τα 150 η 170 του πλαισιου μου ερχετε σαν πρωταπριλιατικο αστειο  :Embarassed:

----------


## sonic

> Μόλις ξεκόλλησε από το zip code, το μόνο που ζήτησε είναι πιστωτική/paypal, έδωσα και τον promo code για την έκπτωση (για τον οποίο promo code δεν είχε ζητήσει το original cdkey από το νέο laptop, μόνο ημερομηνία και κατάστημα αγοράς), και καπάκι ήρθε το mail με την απόδειξη και το νέο cdkey για τα 8, και τώρα είναι στο κατέβασμα.
> 
> Είναι η ιδέα μου ή το windows upgrade δεν κοιτάει τίποτα από cdkeys/authentication κλπ ;
> Δηλαδή τι εμποδίζει κάποιον να γραφτεί στην προσφορά των 15€ χωρίς να έχει πάρει νέο μηχάνημα και να τσιμπήσει τα 8 με μόνο 15€ ;


Πράγματι, καλή ευκαιρία!

----------


## riddle3

> Πράγματι, καλή ευκαιρία!


Διαβάζω τα "σχετικά" fora και φαίνεται πως έτσι είναι, κανένας έλεγχος. 
Το .iso που δημιουργείται μπορεί να κάνει clean install, αλλά ως τώρα φαίνεται ότι μετά το clean δεν μπορεί να κάνει activation επειδή το key είναι upgrade only. 
Ένα workaround είναι να το βάλετε ως upgrade πάνω από την υπάρχουσα εγκατάσταση, να γίνει κανονικά το activation και μετά από τα Win8 να κάνετε refresh/restore my pc. Έτσι είναι σαν clean install και κρατάει και το activation.

Σε περίπτωση πχ hdd crash θα είναι σκότωμα να βάλεις πρώτα τα 7 και μετά το 8.

----------


## sonic

Μπορείς να κάνεις ένα image και να το έχεις πρόχειρο.

----------


## grovolis

Αν έχω κωδικό OEM που ήρθε μαζί με το laptop θα δουλέψει για την προσφορά των 15/30 ευρώ?

----------


## np1

> Διαβάζω τα "σχετικά" fora και φαίνεται πως έτσι είναι, κανένας έλεγχος. 
> Το .iso που δημιουργείται μπορεί να κάνει clean install, αλλά ως τώρα φαίνεται ότι μετά το clean δεν μπορεί να κάνει activation επειδή το key είναι upgrade only. 
> Ένα workaround είναι να το βάλετε ως upgrade πάνω από την υπάρχουσα εγκατάσταση, να γίνει κανονικά το activation και μετά από τα Win8 να κάνετε refresh/restore my pc. Έτσι είναι σαν clean install και κρατάει και το activation.
> 
> Σε περίπτωση πχ hdd crash θα είναι σκότωμα να βάλεις πρώτα τα 7 και μετά το 8.


Αυτό εύκολα μπορούσαν να το φτιάξουν αν ζητούσαν το προηγούμενο κλειδί για να το δέσουν με το καινούριο.  Εγώ γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι από τα XP στα Vista κάτι τέτοιο έκανα;  Ζήτησε κλειδί των XP που είχα πριν να τα βάλει, αν θυμάμαι καλά.

Τέλοσπάντων, κάτι θα βρούμε, δε νομίζω να χρειαστεί να ξαναμπουν τα 7 οπωσδήποτε.

- - - Updated - - -




> Αν έχω κωδικό OEM που ήρθε μαζί με το laptop θα δουλέψει για την προσφορά των 15/30 ευρώ?


Λογικά ναι, αν το αγόρασες τις ημερομηνίες που ισχύει η προσφορά.

----------


## grovolis

> Αυτό εύκολα μπορούσαν να το φτιάξουν αν ζητούσαν το προηγούμενο κλειδί για να το δέσουν με το καινούριο.  Εγώ γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι από τα XP στα Vista κάτι τέτοιο έκανα;  Ζήτησε κλειδί των XP που είχα πριν να τα βάλει, αν θυμάμαι καλά.
> 
> Τέλοσπάντων, κάτι θα βρούμε, δε νομίζω να χρειαστεί να ξαναμπουν τα 7 οπωσδήποτε.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Λογικά ναι, αν το αγόρασες τις ημερομηνίες που ισχύει η προσφορά.


Και ο κωδικός δεν "κάνει" για clean istall έτσι? (Ίσως να έχει ειπωθεί και σε προηγούμενα πόστς αλλά δεν έβγαλα σαφές συμπέρασμα)

----------


## kostask

ΤΟΣΗ μανία πια να "αναβαθμίσετε" τα pc και τα laptop σας σε tablet....!!!! :Worthy:

----------


## psyxakias

Off Topic


		Αν και χθες είχα απαντήσει σε αυτό το θέμα, σήμερα ανοίγοντας τη σελίδα του ADSLgr διάβασα τον τίτλο της πρώτης είδησης φευγαλέα: "Η Microsoft φ.................................... την Ελλάδα" και το πρώτο που σκέφτηκα είναι:
"*Η Microsoft φεύγει από την Ελλάδα*".  :Crazy: 

ΥΓ. Ωχ ωχ, ας ελπίσουμε να μην πιάσει η γκαντεμιά του avatar μόνο και μόνο που το σκέφτηκα.

----------


## Vikentios

> Εγω τα πηρα δωρεαν απο MSDA (μεσω Πανεπιστημιου) και τα εβγαλα μετα απο 1 ωρα....χαλια για μενα.... δεν αξιζουν ουτε 1 ευρω...
> (Ισως και να γερασα και να μην εχω πολυ ορεξη για να τα μαθω)


δεν τα δίνεις σε μένα που έχω ακόμα vista  :Razz:   :Embarassed:

----------


## airbus

η windows πειρατεια θα μειωθει σημαντικα παντως με αυτες τι τιμες.

- - - Updated - - -

τελικα οταν πληρωσεις και κατεβασεις και το γραψεις το iso σε dvd, μπορεις να κανεις καθαρη εγκατασταση τα 8?
δε θελω στη παρουσα φαση να τα βαλω πανω απο τα 7. θελω clean install.

----------


## Simpleton

Και με τα 15/30€ δεν υπάρχει λόγος ανησυχίας ότι θα πεινάσει η MS. Μέχρι να περάσει η μόδα, θα μαζέψει αρκετό λεφτό με το Metro/Modern UI (ειδικά στο ARM).

----------


## Thanasis159

> Ένα workaround είναι να το βάλετε ως upgrade πάνω από την υπάρχουσα εγκατάσταση, να γίνει κανονικά το activation και μετά από τα Win8 να κάνετε refresh/restore my pc. Έτσι είναι σαν clean install και κρατάει και το activation.
> 
> Σε περίπτωση πχ hdd crash θα είναι σκότωμα να βάλεις πρώτα τα 7 και μετά το 8.


Πολύ καλή ιδέα! Μιλάμε για clean install έμμεσα δλδ, δεν το είχα σκεφτεί. Άντε, αναμένουμε και πρώτες εντυπώσεις από όσους το τόλμησαν ήδη.

----------


## riddle3

Μόλις έκανα clean install από το .iso που δημιούργησε το Windows Upgrade Assistant. Είναι μόλις 2,7GB σε σχέση με τα 3,5GB από το eval RTM iso αλλά δεν φαίνεται να λείπει τίποτα.

Όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο, ενώ πήρε το cdkey κατά την εγκατάσταση, δεν μπόρεσε να κάνει activation.

Φυσικά ήδη βρέθηκε ο τρόπος όμως :

Ανοίγουμε regedit και πηγαίνουμε στο : "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Setup/OOBE"

Αλλάζουμε το κλειδί : "MediaBootInstall" από "1" σε "0"

Μετά ανοίγουμε administrative cmd και δίνουμε "slmgr /rearm" , περιμένουμε το OK και κάνουμε restart.

Μετά το restart θα είναι μια χαρά activated.

----------


## hellenicsun

> Πολύ καλή ιδέα! Μιλάμε για clean install έμμεσα δλδ, δεν το είχα σκεφτεί. Άντε, αναμένουμε και πρώτες εντυπώσεις από όσους το τόλμησαν ήδη.


Εγω έκανα ακριβώς αυτο επειδή όλα μου τα δεδομένα ειναι είτε στο σύννεφο είτε σε εξωτερικό δίσκο. Σχετικά αργή διαδικασία, ακόμη στο 7%.

----------


## Thanasis159

> Μόλις έκανα clean install από το .iso που δημιούργησε το Windows Upgrade Assistant. Είναι μόλις 2,7GB σε σχέση με τα 3,5GB από το eval RTM iso αλλά δεν φαίνεται να λείπει τίποτα.
> 
> Όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο, ενώ πήρε το cdkey κατά την εγκατάσταση, δεν μπόρεσε να κάνει activation.
> 
> Φυσικά ήδη βρέθηκε ο τρόπος όμως :
> 
> Ανοίγουμε regedit και πηγαίνουμε στο : "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Setup/OOBE"
> 
> Αλλάζουμε το κλειδί : "MediaBootInstall" από "1" σε "0"
> ...


Nice! Σίγουρα θα φανούν χρήσιμες σε όλους!  :Smile:

----------


## aggelos83

Να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι: 
Λοιπόν έχω ένα laptop με 7 και ένα desktop που ας πούμε οτι δεν έχει τίποτα :P
Μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω το laptop για να πάρω το κλειδί για τα 8, να κατεβάσω το iso και να το εγκαταστήσω στο desktop? φαντάζομαι πως ναι..
Αν γίνει αυτό, μετά στο laptop που έχω τα 7, θα συνεχίσει να ισχύει το κλειδί και να λειτουργεί κανονικά η θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα?

----------


## riddle3

> Να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι: 
> Λοιπόν έχω ένα laptop με 7 και ένα desktop που ας πούμε οτι δεν έχει τίποτα :P
> Μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω το laptop για να πάρω το κλειδί για τα 8, να κατεβάσω το iso και να το εγκαταστήσω στο desktop? φαντάζομαι πως ναι..
> Αν γίνει αυτό, μετά στο laptop που έχω τα 7, θα συνεχίσει να ισχύει το κλειδί και να λειτουργεί κανονικά η θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα?


Αν μιλάς για δυνατότητα, τότε ναι σίγουρα μπορείς να το κάνεις. Απλά η άδεια λέει πως είναι για το μηχάνημα που τρέχεις το Upgrade Assistant. 
Τα 7 στο laptop δεν πρόκειται να πειραχθούν αν διαλέξεις να μην γίνει το upgrade αμέσως/φτιάξεις .iso/dvd/usb stick.

----------


## aggelos83

> Αν μιλάς για δυνατότητα, τότε ναι σίγουρα μπορείς να το κάνεις. Απλά η άδεια λέει πως είναι για το μηχάνημα που τρέχεις το Upgrade Assistant.
> Τα 7 στο laptop δεν πρόκειται να πειραχθούν αν διαλέξεις να μην γίνει το upgrade αμέσως/φτιάξεις .iso/dvd/usb stick.


Το ξέρω πως δεν πρόκειται να πειραχτούν απλα είπα μήπως υπάρξει κανένα πρόβλημα σε περίπτωση που θελήσω πχ να ξαναπεράσω τα 7αρια στο laptop μελλοντικά, να μην μπορώ να τα κάνω activation  και τα σχετικά!

----------


## riddle3

> Το ξέρω πως δεν πρόκειται να πειραχτούν απλα είπα μήπως υπάρξει κανένα πρόβλημα σε περίπτωση που θελήσω πχ να ξαναπεράσω τα 7αρια στο laptop μελλοντικά, να μην μπορώ να τα κάνω activation  και τα σχετικά!


Καλή ερώτηση, δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται σε αυτή τη περίπτωση με σιγουριά. Υποθέτω πως αφού δεν σου ζητάει cdkey κατά το Upgrade στα 8, τότε το υπάρχον cdkey είναι ακόμα valid για το Windows Authentication στα 7.

----------


## hellenicsun

Η διαδικασία του reset, πιο αργή πεθαίνεις. 33' για να παει από 7% σε 21%.

----------


## riddle3

> Η διαδικασία του reset, πιο αργή πεθαίνεις. 33' για να παει από 7% σε 21%.


Θεωρητικά πρέπει να είναι πιο γρήγορο, από ότι έλεγαν το απλό refresh παίρνει κανά 5λεπτο.

----------


## mandridis

Μία ερώτηση !
Τα κατέβασα από το λαπτοπ, μήπως δοκίμασε κανείς να κάνει το κολπάκι με το regedit σε άλλον υπολογιστή.
Σκέφτομαι να τα κάνω install στον σταθερό.

----------


## MetroStar

Α κι εγώ νόμιζα θα τα έφερνε η Αpple...

----------


## karajim80

Εγω παντως δεν το κουναω απο τα 7αρια προς το παρον.
Μου φαινεται καπως περιεργο το μετρο λουκ.
Και οσον αφορα το αρθρο μου φαινονται πολυ λογικες οι τιμες

----------


## panatas

θα τρεχουν τα προγραμματα των 7 αραγε

----------


## mandridis

Κατεβασμενη απο λαπτοπ, 
εγκατασταθηκε και ενεργοποιηθηκε κανονικα σε σταθερο αυτοματα!
Αισθανομαι τυχερος αποψε

----------


## George978

ποσο χωρο πιανει μια καθαρη εγκατασταση χωρις PF ενεργοποιημενο?

----------


## airbus

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200] αυτο λεει το VER της RTM του αυγουστου.

ειναι ιδιο με εσας που το βαλατε απο χθες και μετα?

----------


## mandridis

Έχω κάνει κάποια apps και τον chrome εγκατασταση και είναι περίπoυ 17GB

----------


## riddle3

> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200] αυτο λεει το VER της RTM του αυγουστου.
> 
> ειναι ιδιο με εσας που το βαλατε απο χθες και μετα?


Ναι η ίδια version είναι.

Όσο για το χώρο, κάτι λίγο παραπάνω από 15GB χωρίς PF και hibernate.

----------


## zaharias13

Με την γλώσσα τι γίνετε; εγώ ΔΕΝ τα θέλω στα αγγλικά, αν παραγγείλω το dvd μου έρθει στα αγγλικά;

----------


## riddle3

> Με την γλώσσα τι γίνετε; εγώ ΔΕΝ τα θέλω στα αγγλικά, αν παραγγείλω το dvd μου έρθει στα αγγλικά;


Μπορείς να βάλεις ότι γλώσσα θες, άσχετα με το τι γλώσσα είναι το dvd εγκατάστασης.

----------


## hellenicsun

Καλά από τις 15:00 εώς τώρα, το reset ειναι στο 63%. Πιστεύω πως τα ξημερώματα θα ξεκινήσω την εμπειρία χρήσης των 8!

----------


## nnn

Σε τι μηχάνημα και δίσκο το κάνεις αυτό ?

----------


## hellenicsun

> Σε τι μηχάνημα και δίσκο το κάνεις αυτό ?


Φορητό με 500 GB στις 5.400. Καταλαβαίνω πως δεν έχω και τις καλύτερες ταχύτητες. Πάντως τώρα πήγε στο 82%..

----------


## riddle3

> Φορητό με 500 GB στις 5.400. Καταλαβαίνω πως δεν έχω και τις καλύτερες ταχύτητες. Πάντως τώρα πήγε στο 82%..


Τόση ώρα θα είχες κάνει clean install.

----------


## hellenicsun

> Τόση ώρα θα είχες κάνει clean install.


Που να φανταστώ ότι θα έπρεπε τόση ώρα.

----------


## nnn

Υπομονή τότε  :Razz:

----------


## dimitris4

Γεια σας παιδιά έχω αγοράσει το dell inspiron 7720 και θα ήθελα να κάνω upgrade σε windows 8. Πρώτα από όλα χρειάζεται οπωσδήποτε πιστωτική ή κάνει και η χρεωστική;; Επίσης αν κατεβάσω τα windows 8 στην επιλογή dvd θα πρέπει να διαγράψω τα ήδη εγκατεστημένα windows 7;;Δηλαδή πρέπει να αντικατασταθούν ή όχι;;

----------


## hellenicsun

> Υπομονή τότε


Τελείωσε, έκανε set και τις συσκευές, στο Getting ready είμαστε. Εντάξει επι της ουσίας τελείωσε.

----------


## riddle3

> Γεια σας παιδιά έχω αγοράσει το dell inspiron 7720 και θα ήθελα να κάνω upgrade σε windows 8. Πρώτα από όλα χρειάζεται οπωσδήποτε πιστωτική ή κάνει και η χρεωστική;; Επίσης αν κατεβάσω τα windows 8 στην επιλογή dvd θα πρέπει να διαγράψω τα ήδη εγκατεστημένα windows 7;;Δηλαδή πρέπει να αντικατασταθούν ή όχι;;


Κάνει και χρεωστική, και δέχεται και paypal.
Εννοείς να φτιάξεις το dvd σωστά ; Γιατί αν θες να το παραγγείλεις αυτό κοστίζει 15€ εξτρά.
Επειδή μιλάμε για την upgrade έκδοση, αν κάνεις in place upgrade θα αντικατασταθούν τα 7, αλλά μπορείς να κρατήσεις εφαρμογές και κάποιες ρυθμίσεις.
Φυσικά μπορείς να τα βάλεις σε άλλο partition/δίσκο σαν clean install αν ακολουθήσεις την διαδικασία μερικά post πίσω και να έχεις dual boot με τα 7.

----------


## ks1981

δηλαδη αν παραγγειλω το dvd των windows θα μπορω να κανω καθαρη εγκατασταση και μετα να το ενεργοποιησω με το κλειδι?η θα πρεπει να βαλω τα 7 να τα κανω update και μετα να βαλω το dvd και να κανω uograde για να λειτουργησει το κλειδι.το λογικο ειναι αφου κανεις την πρωτη φορα upgrade και ενεργοποιησεις το κλειδι μετα αν θες να μπορεις να κανεις καθαρη εγκατασταση και το κλειδι να ενεργοποειται οσες φορες θες.τι τα μπερδευουν ετσι?

----------


## gravis

τα δοκιμασε κανεις να μας πει εμπειριες?

----------


## mihalos

Εκεινο που δεν εχει απαντησει κανενας ακομα ειναι γιατι να βαλουμε windows 8 *σε pc* (δεν λεω για tablet ) και να μην μεινουμε στα 7 ?
Γιατι απο τα 98 --> xp αξιζε, απο xp--> 7 παλι αξιζει ,αλλα απο 7 σε 8 τι θα κερδισουμε ?
Μηπως οτι καποιοι θα ψαχνουν μια ωρα την πρωτη φορα να βρουν πως να κλεισουν το pc?
H την απιστευτη χρησιμοτητα του "metro UI" στα PC ?
Καποιοι θα πουν συνηθίζεται μετα απο καποια χρηση. Συμφωνω,αλλα η χρησιμότητα ? 
Επίσης για δοκιμαστε να βαλετε antivirus στα 8 και πειτε ποση ωρα θελει να φορτωσει οταν μπειτε στο desktop , ακομα και σε SSD !
Και για ολα αυτα τα "καλα" θα πρεπει να πληρωσουμε επιπλεον!
Την ομάδα που εχεις και κερδίζει δεν την αλλάζεις !

----------


## np1

> τα δοκιμασε κανεις να μας πει εμπειριες?


Είχα την CP και την RC πιο πριν οπότε στο περίπου ήξερα τι έκανα.

Εντυπώσεις μεικτές.  Χωρίς το Aero, το οποίο υπήρχε κάπως και στην RC, το desktop είναι όντως... άσχημο.  Τα gadgets λείπουν.  Στην πρώτη εγκατάσταση του είπα να κρατήσει τα προσωπικά αρχεία, μεγάλο λάθος απ'ό,τι φάνηκε, για κάποιο λόγο δεν έμπαιναν τα language display packs και είχε γίνει ένα μεγάλο μπέρδεμα.  Μπορούσε να λυθεί σχετικά εύκολα με workaround, αλλά δε μου άρεσε οπότε αναγκάστηκα να κάνω clean install, τώρα όλα μπήκαν καλά μέχρι στιγμής.  Στη διάρκεια ανακάλυψα ότι ένας παράγοντας που τα έκανε χάλια είναι ότι το ISO που κατέβασα μετά την αγορά έχει πάνω en-GB γλώσσα αντί για en-US.  Έτσι πως έδεσαν το πληκτρολόγιο με τη γλώσσα προβολής, γενικά ήθελε λίγο μέχρι να το βάλω ακριβώς όπως ήθελα, αφού έφαγα κάμποσες ώρες έτσι.

Κατά τα άλλα μέχρι στιγμής, κανονικά.  Δε βλέπω κάτι άλλο που δεν περίμενα.  Ψάχνω να δω αν υπάρχουν προγράμματα τύπου gagdets τουλάχιστον για CPU monitoring.  Αν και βλέπω ήδη υπάρχουν προγράμματα που λένε ότι επαναφέρουν τα gadgets αλλά θα τα δοκιμάσω σαν τελευταία λύση.  Έκανα και μια χαζομάρα και δεν κράτησα ένα φάκελο με ρυθμίσεις που ήθελα (ξεχάστηκα στο δεύτερο install) και τώρα παιδεύομαι για να τα κάνω recover, αλλά δε φταίνε τα 8 γι'αυτό άμεσα  :Razz: 

Α, και για κάποιο μυστήριο λόγο, μετά από ένα restart, μου άλλαξε τα ιαπωνικά σε τετράγωνα... Άντε να δούμε τι πρόβλημα έχει, με την RC δεν είχε τέτοιο θέμα.

----------


## riddle3

> Εκεινο που δεν εχει απαντησει κανενας ακομα ειναι γιατι να βαλουμε windows 8 σε pc (δεν λεω για tablet ) και να μην μεινουμε στα 7 ?
> Γιατι απο τα 98 --> xp αξιζε, απο xp--> 7 παλι αξιζει ,αλλα απο 7 σε 8 τι θα κερδισουμε ?
> Μηπως οτι καποιοι θα ψαχνουν μια ωρα την πρωτη φορα να βρουν πως να κλεισουν το pc?
> H την απιστευτη χρησιμοτητα του "metro UI" στα PC ?
> Καποιοι θα πουν συνηθίζεται μετα απο καποια χρηση. Συμφωνω,αλλα η χρησιμότητα ?
> Επίσης για δοκιμαστε να βαλετε antivirus στα 8 και πειτε ποση ωρα θελει να φορτωσει οταν μπειτε στο desktop , ακομα και σε SSD !
> Και για ολα αυτα τα "καλα" θα πρεπει να πληρωσουμε επιπλεον!
> Την ομάδα που εχεις και κερδίζει δεν την αλλάζεις !


Το αν αξίζει είναι σχετικό. Για 15€ για τις όσες βελτιώσεις έχει στον kernel & νέο task manager σε σχέση με τα 7 προσωπικά τα αξίζει. 
Αν τα κοστολογουσαν 150 όπως τα 7, τότε φυσικά δεν αξίζουν. Όπως ίσως για κάποιους τα 7 δεν αξίζουν σε αυτή τη τιμή σε σχέση με τα ΧΡ. 
Antivirus υπάρχει built in το mse, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να βάλεις άλλο. 
Όσο για το metro UI, σαν εφαρμογές ακόμα δεν υπάρχει τίποτα αξιόλογο, αλλά το νέο start screen είναι υπέροχο σαν dashboard/launcher. Για το shutdown ενόσω είσαι στο desktop alt f4 όπως πάντα. Γιατί μην μου πεις ότι κάνεις mouse over στο start στα 7 και πατάς shut down κάθε φορά. Problem solved, crisis averted.

----------


## Doomage

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα. Επειδή βλέπω πολλούς να λένε τι διαφέρει το 7 από το 8 και το οτιδήποτε τέτοιο.. δεν σας αναγκάζει κανείς να τα αγοράσετε όσο για το αν είναι εύχρηστα δεν ξέρω...Εγώ τα είχα κατεβάσει από MSDNA αλλά είχα πρόβλημα με τους drivers του bluetooth της toshiba.Oι drivers που είχε για τα 7 στο site της δεν έτρεχαν. Αυτό όμως ήταν το μοναδικό θέμα που είχα. Δεν ξέρω άμα αξίζει να κάνεις upgrade και να χάσεις τα 7 αλλά ξέρω ότι σημαντικές διαφορές δεν έχει! Εγώ λέω να κάνω upgrade και άμα δω ότι δεν μου κάνουν τα αλλάζω ξανά σε 7 . Σιγά 15 ευρώ είναι,  κάνεις απόσβεση άμα δεν παραγγείλεις 2 φορές delievery. 

Οπότε ας τα απολαύσουμε έστω και για λίγο.  :Very Happy:

----------


## hellenicsun

Πλάκα έχουν τελικά - και ότι τα έκραζα ασύστολα  :Razz:  Μου φαίνεται πως θα τα συνηθήσω γρήγορα. Τώρα σαφώς κάνω setup από την αρχή τα προγράμματα κλπ. Μου την έδωσε λίγο που ο Chrome του Metro UI δείχνει να μην έχει σχέση με τον Chrome στο κλασσικό desktop. Έπρεπε δηλαδή εκ νέου να δώσω passwords κλπ.

----------


## hackerneo

Είναι πιο γρήγορα από τα 7 πάντως  :Razz:

----------


## hellenicsun

> Είναι πιο γρήγορα από τα 7 πάντως


Ισχύει. Καλά ε, τα σπάω. Από εφαρμογή σε εφαρμογή με 2 κλίκ!

Αλλά ρε παιδιά έχω παρατηρήσει πως ενώ είμαι σε περιβάλλον desktop και πάω να βάλω ένα χαρακτήρα ΠΧ το @, μου δίνει " και πρέπει να πατήσω το κουμπί του " για να μου δώσει @! WTF?

----------


## hackerneo

Ασυμβατότητα με το πληκτρολόγιο μήπως?  :Razz:

----------


## serfistas1

Νομιζω οτι και με προπληρωμενη κανεις ανετα αγορα και συμφερει ανετα οποτε οποιος δοκιμασε ας μας ενημερωσει.

----------


## ks1981

απο το λιγο που ειχα βαλει την cosumer preview καταλαβα οτι πρεπει να μαθουμε το pc απο την αρχη αλλα δυστυχως πρεπει να συνηθισουμε το metro ui γιατι αλλιως δεν θα μπορουμε να χειριστουμε τα μελλοντικα λειτουργικα που θα βγουν.

----------


## semola

> Ισχύει. Καλά ε, τα σπάω. Από εφαρμογή σε εφαρμογή με 2 κλίκ!
> 
> Αλλά ρε παιδιά έχω παρατηρήσει πως ενώ είμαι σε περιβάλλον desktop και πάω να βάλω ένα χαρακτήρα ΠΧ το @, μου δίνει " και πρέπει να πατήσω το κουμπί του " για να μου δώσει @! WTF?


Βάλε τα ENG (US) στο πληκτρολόγιο αντί ENG (UNITED KINGDOM).

----------


## hellenicsun

> Βάλε τα ENG (US) στο πληκτρολόγιο αντί ENG (UNITED KINGDOM).


Ευχαριστώ!

- - - Updated - - -

Έχουμε καμία ιδέα για τη κωδικοποίηση χαρακτήρων; Έτρεξα μια ταινία μέσω MPC και οι υπότιτλοι δείχνονται όπως να'ναι. Δε ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι θέμα προγράμματος από τη στιγμή που στα 7 γινόταν out of the box σωστή κωδικοποίηση.

----------


## semola

> Ευχαριστώ!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Έχουμε καμία ιδέα για τη κωδικοποίηση χαρακτήρων; Έτρεξα μια ταινία μέσω MPC και οι υπότιτλοι δείχνονται όπως να'ναι. Δε ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι θέμα προγράμματος από τη στιγμή που στα 7 γινόταν out of the box σωστή κωδικοποίηση.



Δές εδώ αν είναι Greece

----------


## blade_

χμμ λεω να κανω μια δοκιμη να παραγγειλω τα 15ρια τωρα..γινεται λετε?(εννοειται οτι δεν εχω καινουριο υπολογιστη  :Razz:  )...επισης το iso Που θα κατεβει,μπορω να το γραψω κ να το εγκαταστησω σε αλλο πισι?το κανε κανεις?

----------


## vspiros

παιδιά, όσοι κάνατε αναβάθμιση από τα 7αρια τα προγράμματα που είχατε στα 7αρια χαθήκανε;τα ξαναπερνάτε;

----------


## Basilhs23_

Εγώ που έχω winvista γνήσια και έχει πρόβλημα το pc αλλά δεν θέλω να κάνω format με τίποτα, μάλλον θα αγοράσω τα 8 με τα 30ευρώ, είναι πολύ καλή τιμή και αξίζει η αναβάθμιση.

----------


## Tsene

> Έχουμε καμία ιδέα για τη κωδικοποίηση χαρακτήρων; Έτρεξα μια ταινία μέσω MPC και οι υπότιτλοι δείχνονται όπως να'ναι. Δε ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι θέμα προγράμματος από τη στιγμή που στα 7 γινόταν out of the box σωστή κωδικοποίηση.


Κατέβαζε υπότιτλους με κωδικοποίηση UTF-8  :Razz:

----------


## Dark Demis

> *Σημείωση: Θα πρέπει να παραγγείλετε την αναβάθμισή σας χρησιμοποιώντας τον υπολογιστή τον οποίο θέλετε να αναβαθμίσετε.*
> κάποιος πριν εγραψε το παραπάνω


ούτε για αστείο άμα είναι έτσι..... xp στο μηχάνημα μου ούτε καν μπαίνει...  και τα vista δεν τα περνάω............ ακόμη έχω άσχημες εμπειρίες από upgeade καθαρής εγκατάστασης vista σε win 7 μετά απο μπόλικες άσχημες εμπειρίες με upgrades 
κατέληξα η πειρατικά....... η retail..... όλα τα άλλα χάος αν νοιάζεσαι για την ψυχική σου υγεία

----------


## netlag

please help. Κατεβασα τα 8 από τον upgrade assistant, και πατησα ότι θα τα κανω εγκατάσταση αργότερα από το pc μου.  Δυστυχώς δεν επέλεξα create a media.  Τώρα εχω ένα φακελο στο c: που μοιάζει σε περιεχόμενο με cd των windows. 

πως φτιαχνω bootable dvd ή usb stick τώρα?

----------


## tsiouficto

Σε διάφορα φόρουμ λέγεται ότι η αναβάθμιση στα 8 γίνεται ακόμα και αν ο υπολογιστής έχει εγκατεστημένη μη-γνήσια προηγούμενη έκδοση. Το δοκίμασε κανείς αν αυτό όντως ισχύει;

----------


## Jazzer

> Σε διάφορα φόρουμ λέγεται ότι η αναβάθμιση στα 8 γίνεται ακόμα και αν ο υπολογιστής έχει εγκατεστημένη μη-γνήσια προηγούμενη έκδοση. Το δοκίμασε κανείς αν αυτό όντως ισχύει;


Λογικά δεν πρέπει να γίνεται αυτό, αφού δεν έχεις κλειδί...

----------


## mandridis

@netlag

Στο desktop έχει βγεί και ένα install windows,
αν το πατήσεις σου βγάζει την επιλογή για create media

----------


## netlag

thanx  :Smile:  το ειχα αφησει να κατεβει το βραδυ, και 7 το πρωι που ξυπνησα για δουλεια, δεν εβλεπα ουτε εικονιδια ουτε τιποτα. Αν δεν πιεις καφε...  :Razz:

----------


## riddle3

> Λογικά δεν πρέπει να γίνεται αυτό, αφού δεν έχεις κλειδί...


Λογικά θα περίμενες ότι θα υπάρχει κάποιος έλεγχος στη γνησιότητα, αλλά στη πραγματικότητα είναι ξέφραγο αμπέλι. 

Ακόμα και για την προσφορά των 15€, τίποτα. Free for all. 

Βέβαια, από τη μεριά της Microsoft, από εκεί που δεν θα έπαιρνε τίποτα, τώρα μαζεύει 15/30αρια με τη σέσουλα, ο κόσμος παίρνει legit Windows φθηνά και τα νούμερα για την εγκατεστημενη βάση των 8 θα είναι αρκετά μεγαλύτερα από εκεί που θα ήταν αν το κοστολογουσαν στα 100+€. Βασικά win win για όλους.

----------


## nnn

Πανέξυπνη κίνηση από την MS, θα ανεβάσει γρήγορα την εγκατεστημένη βάση Win8 πιέζοντας τους developers να φτιάξουν metro apps, ενώ παράλληλα βάζει νόμιμο λογισμικό σε υπολογιστές που οι χρήστες τους θα πήγαιναν σε σπασμένο.

15-30€ με free Media Center κλειδί είναι win-win.

- - - Updated - - -

Η έκδοση των 15€ γίνεται clean install σε νέο partition ?

----------


## riddle3

> Πανέξυπνη κίνηση από την MS, θα ανεβάσει γρήγορα την εγκατεστημένη βάση Win8 πιέζοντας τους developers να φτιάξουν metro apps, ενώ παράλληλα βάζει νόμιμο λογισμικό σε υπολογιστές που οι χρήστες τους θα πήγαιναν σε σπασμένο.
> 
> 15-30€ με free Media Center κλειδί είναι win-win.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Η έκδοση των 15€ γίνεται clean install σε νέο partition ?


Ναι μια χαρά γίνεται. Απλά πρέπει να αλλάξεις ένα κλειδί στη registry για να κάνει activation. Το έχω γράψει ~10 post πίσω.

----------


## nnn

> Ναι μια χαρά γίνεται. Απλά πρέπει να αλλάξεις ένα κλειδί στη registry για να κάνει activation. Το έχω γράψει ~10 post πίσω.


το είδα ναι, ευκαιρία είναι, σε νέο PC έχω 32bitα 7άρια, να πάρω 64bitα 8άρια με 15€ είναι τζάμπα για dual boot.

----------


## George978

πως πηρατε με 15 ευρω ρε παιδια, αφου θελει κουπονι!???

----------


## airbus

υπαρχει λινκ να κατεβασουμε αυτο το image που σας δινει οταν κανετε αγορα?
επισης τη ειναι διαθεσιμο 32 η 64?

----------


## ludist

Τιμές αναβάθμισης Apple. Μπράβο. Θα τα βάλω για πλάκα. Από τα XP έχω να δω τί κάνουν. Registry σου έρχομαι.

Με τις γλώσσες τί ισχύει; Υπάρχει το θέμα με το MUI; Σε αφήνει να επιλέξεις γλώσσα εγκατάστασης ή σε κλειδώνει σ' αυτή που χρησιμοποιείς;

----------


## netlag

> πως πηρατε με 15 ευρω ρε παιδια, αφου θελει κουπονι!???


https://www.windowsupgradeoffer.com/el-GR/Registration

Δεν κοιταει καν αν οντως εχεις παρει pc με 7 προσφατα.
Το upgrade σε 8 Pro, κατα 99.9% δουλευει και σε οσους ειχαν σπασμενα Windows 7.

Κοινως σπασμενα ή όχι, ο καθένας μπορεί να εχει Windows 8 Pro, *με 15 ευρω*.

----------


## George978

> https://www.windowsupgradeoffer.com/el-GR/Registration
> 
> Δεν κοιταει καν αν οντως εχεις παρει pc με 7 προσφατα.
> Το upgrade σε 8 Pro, κατα 99.9% δουλευει και σε οσους ειχαν σπασμενα Windows 7.
> 
> Κοινως σπασμενα ή όχι, ο καθένας μπορεί να εχει Windows 8 Pro, *με 15 ευρω*.


!!!! μωρε μπραβο, επιτελους βαλανε μυαλο

----------


## amoyda

> https://www.windowsupgradeoffer.com/el-GR/Registration
> 
> Δεν κοιταει καν αν οντως εχεις παρει pc με 7 προσφατα.


Πληροφορίες αγοράς υπολογιστή με Windows 7....
δηλ να βαλω οτι θελω και θα τα εχω;
γιατι απο οτι βλεπω θελει και μοντελο και ονομα καταστηματος και να ειναι το 2012 αγορασμενο
ας το διευκρινισει καποιος

----------


## Thanasis159

> https://www.windowsupgradeoffer.com/el-GR/Registration
> 
> Δεν κοιταει καν αν οντως εχεις παρει pc με 7 προσφατα.
> Το upgrade σε 8 Pro, κατα 99.9% δουλευει και σε οσους ειχαν σπασμενα Windows 7.
> 
> Κοινως σπασμενα ή όχι, ο καθένας μπορεί να εχει Windows 8 Pro, *με 15 ευρω*.


Πως ακριβώς δουλεύει αυτό ρε παιδιά; Θα πρέπει στο λινκ στο βήμα 2 να δώσω το serial των Windows όπως αναγράφεται πάνω στον υπολογιστή για να δουλέψει.

----------


## grayden

> Πληροφορίες αγοράς υπολογιστή με Windows 7....
> δηλ να βαλω οτι θελω και θα τα εχω;
> γιατι απο οτι βλεπω θελει και μοντελο και ονομα καταστηματος και να ειναι το 2012 αγορασμενο
> ας το διευκρινισει καποιος


Εγώ έβαλα όνομα καταστήματος "asdf" και μοντέλο "asdf-12", τελευταία λέξη της τεχνολογίας.  :Razz:

----------


## George978

> Εγώ έβαλα όνομα καταστήματος "asdf" και μοντέλο "asdf-12", τελευταία λέξη της τεχνολογίας.


εγω λεω να βαλω τους παλιους:  *qwerty* lololol

----------


## amoyda

αντικαταβολη εχει; :ROFL:  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

Γράφτηκα και εγώ, αλλά δεν έχω μαζί μου το κλειδί των 7αριών, οπότε θα τα πληρώσω αργότερα.

----------


## Thanasis159

> Γράφτηκα και εγώ, αλλά δεν έχω μαζί μου το κλειδί των 7αριών, οπότε θα τα πληρώσω αργότερα.


Γράφεσαι με fake στοιχεία, βάζεις στο βήμα 2 τον αυθεντικό σου κωδικό και αγοράζεις το update με 15€;

----------


## nkar

To update που παίρνεις με 15€ είναι τα απλά ή τα PRO?

----------


## stelios4711

Μου έβγαλε αυτό:




> Ακύρωση εγγραφής   
> 
>  Δυστυχώς, οι πληροφορίες που παρείχατε κατά τη διαδικασία της εγγραφής δεν είναι κατάλληλες για την προσφορά αναβάθμισης.


Δοκίμασα με serial από starter γνήσια
Δοκίμασα με serial από professional σπασμένα 
Έδωσα τηλέφωνο 2310 000000 ίσως φταίει αυτό;

Για 15€ είχα αποφασίσει να γίνω νόμιμος. Πράγματι οι χαμηλές τιμές μπορούν να χτυπήσουν την πειρατεία

Αν υπάρχει κάποιος που ολοκλήρωσε την διαδικασία με επιτυχία ας κάνει έναν αναλυτικό οδηγό θα βοηθήσει πολλούς χρήστες από παράνομοι να γίνουν νόμιμοι

----------


## boombastic

Και φανταζεστε καποια στιγμη να διασταυρωσει τα στοιχεια και αν δει οτι καποιοι βαλαν ψευτικα οσον αφορα την ημερομηνια αγορας και το καταστημα και επειτα να τους ακυρωσει το κλειδι....  :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> Μου έβγαλε αυτό:
> 
> 
> 
> Δοκίμασα με serial από starter γνήσια
> Δοκίμασα με serial από professional σπασμένα 
> Έδωσα τηλέφωνο 2310 000000 ίσως φταίει αυτό;
> 
> Για 15€ είχα αποφασίσει να γίνω νόμιμος. Πράγματι οι χαμηλές τιμές μπορούν να χτυπήσουν την πειρατεία
> ...


Μα δεν θα είσαι νόμιμος,   :Wink: 
Νόμιμος θα ήσουν, αν είχες αγοράσει φορητό - υπολογιστή, μέσα στο διάστημα που αναφέρει

----------


## nnn

> Γράφεσαι με fake στοιχεία, βάζεις στο βήμα 2 τον αυθεντικό σου κωδικό και αγοράζεις το update με 15€;


Έβαλα τα πραγματικά μου στοιχεία, legit personal mail, κανονικό τηλέφωνο, αλλά ακόμα δεν έβαλα το κλειδί της μιας από τις OEM 7αριών που έχω.

- - - Updated - - -




> Μα δεν θα είσαι νόμιμος,  
> Νόμιμος θα ήσουν, αν είχες αγοράσει φορητό - υπολογιστή, μέσα στο διάστημα που αναφέρει


Νόμιμος είσαι, η MS όπως και στα XP που άφηνε τις σπασμένες εκδόσεις και τις αναβάθμιζε κλπ για να πάρει αυτήν την τεράστια βάση εγκαταστάσεων, κάνει τα στραβά μάτια.

----------


## stelios4711

> Μα δεν θα είσαι νόμιμος,  
> Νόμιμος θα ήσουν, αν είχες αγοράσει φορητό - υπολογιστή, μέσα στο διάστημα που αναφέρει


Αγόρασα αλλά έχει starter που δεν υποστηρίζονται από την αναβάθμιση 
Αν δεν είχε starter σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν θα πλήρωνα για να υποβαθμίσω τα windows 7 pro

----------


## airbus

υπαρχει τροπος να δουμε ποτε εγινε activation το κλειδι μας στην τορινη εγκατασταση ?

----------


## nnn

Άνοιξε κονσόλα CMD και γράψε systeminfo

----------


## blade_

> Έβαλα τα πραγματικά μου στοιχεία, legit personal mail, κανονικό τηλέφωνο, αλλά ακόμα δεν έβαλα το κλειδί της μιας από τις OEM 7αριών που έχω.


αν πετυχει,ριξε μια ενημερωση  :Smile:

----------


## Centurion

Για την προσφορά των 15 ευρώ, λογικά η Microsoft ελέγχει την ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης του κλειδιού που έχεις συμπληρώσει στη φόρμα. Δεν είμαι απόλυτος σε αυτό, αλλά είναι ένας τρόπος να ελέγξουν την κατάσταση.

----------


## blade_

δε τους πολυ συμφερει..οσο χαμηλοτερα τοσο καλυτερα.επιτελους επιασαν το νοημα...30 ευρω και ακομα καλυτερα,15,δεν ειναι τιποτα για γνησιο λειτουργικο.και για το γρηγοροτερο που εχει φτιαξει η ms

----------


## hellenicsun

Ακριβώς. 

Αυτή τη φορά, η Microsoft έδωσε το δικαίωμα σε *όλους* με ένα πολύ μικρό ποσό (είτε 15, είτε 30 ευρώ) να αναβαθμιστούν σε γνήσια, γρηγορότερα Windows, *άσχετα* αν το Metro UI είναι πρόβλημα ή όχι. 

Το upgrade γίνεται κανονικότατα από μη γνήσιες εκδόσεις. 

Οπότε, είναι αυτή τη στιγμή μια καλή ευκαιρία για όλους όσους δε χρησιμοποιούν νόμιμα Windows, να αναβαθμιστούν φθηνά.

----------


## sonic

Σε Vista πάντως δεν τρέχει το upgrade πρόγραμμα, έχει κανείς τέτοιο πρόβλημα;

----------


## A_gamer

Έξυπνη η κίνηση της Microsoft.

Πάντοτε εκμεταλλευόταν την πειρατεία προς όφελός της, αλλά τώρα που επέτρεψε* την αναβάθμιση των πειρατικών με χαμηλή τιμή, όχι μόνο αύξησε τη διείσδυση των 8, αλλά πήρε και λεφτά.

*Αν θεωρήσουμε πως το έκανε επίτηδες. Κάτι που είναι και το πιο πιθανό.

----------


## CptBill

μολις τα χτυπησα και εγω με 15 ευρω. Τρομερη προσφορα. Απλα απαιχτη.
Για να προχωρησει στο zip code παντως πρεπει να αφησετε κενο στο ταχυδρομικο κωδικα, δηλαδη 185 41 και οχι 18541 πχ

----------


## kopriniotis

Στη desktop λειτουργια παιδια δεν υπαρχει πλεον το start menu?Πως εχεις προσβαση σ επρογραμματα φακελους κλπ στη desktop λειτουργια?

----------


## hellenicsun

> Στη desktop λειτουργια παιδια δεν υπαρχει πλεον το start menu?Πως εχεις προσβαση σ επρογραμματα φακελους κλπ στη desktop λειτουργια?


Αυτό είναι κάτι που ούτε εγώ έχω βρει. Μονάχα μέσω του Metro, που βλέπω τη λίστα με όλα τα εγκατεστημένα προγράμματα (δεξί κλίκ σε κενό σημείο, κάτω δεξιά "όλες οι εφαρμογές"). 

Για όσους δε το έχουν δει ακόμη, έχει ανοίξει κανονικά θέμα για τα 8 εδώ:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...E%BD-Windows-8

----------


## Thanasis159

> μολις τα χτυπησα και εγω με 15 ευρω. Τρομερη προσφορα. Απλα απαιχτη.
> Για να προχωρησει στο zip code παντως πρεπει να αφησετε κενο στο ταχυδρομικο κωδικα, δηλαδη 185 41 και οχι 18541 πχ


Μια μικρή διευκρίνηση ρε παιδιά, αν και πιθανώς να έχει απαντηθεί αλλά δεν το βρίσκω. Αν τα αγοράσω στα 15€ και τρέξω τον update assistant, μου δίνει την δυνατότητα να δημιουργήσω εξ αρχής μόνο το DVD εγκατάστασης χωρίς να τα εγκαταστήσω άμεσα;

----------


## netlag

> Μια μικρή διευκρίνηση ρε παιδιά, αν και πιθανώς να έχει απαντηθεί αλλά δεν το βρίσκω. Αν τα αγοράσω στα 15€ και τρέξω τον update assistant, μου δίνει την δυνατότητα να δημιουργήσω εξ αρχής μόνο το DVD εγκατάστασης χωρίς να τα εγκαταστήσω άμεσα;


ναι. H προσφορα για 15ευρω, απλα σου δινει ενα promo code, που επειτα θα βαλεις στον assistant, για να κανεις claim την εκπτωση. Δεν αλλαζει τιποτα αλλο.

----------


## sonic

Που το σώζει το αρχείο ρε παιδιά;

----------


## George978

αχα, δηλαδη εγω που ενεργοποιησα τα αυθεντικα μου win7 pro x64 απλα θα συμπληρωσω στοιχεια και λεγοντας οτι ταχα μου πηρα προσφατα ΗΥ και μετα απλα βαζω το κλειδι και παιρνω καινουρια αδεια για 8 pro x64.

Μια τελευταια ερωτηση, αν θελησω να κανω φορματ να βαλω τα 8ρια καθαρα πως θα το κανω?

----------


## lmih

> Ακριβώς. 
> 
> Αυτή τη φορά, η Microsoft έδωσε το δικαίωμα σε *όλους* με ένα πολύ μικρό ποσό (είτε 15, είτε 30 ευρώ) να αναβαθμιστούν σε γνήσια, γρηγορότερα Windows, *άσχετα* αν το Metro UI είναι πρόβλημα ή όχι. 
> 
> Το upgrade γίνεται κανονικότατα από μη γνήσιες εκδόσεις. 
> 
> Οπότε, είναι αυτή τη στιγμή μια καλή ευκαιρία για όλους όσους δε χρησιμοποιούν νόμιμα Windows, να αναβαθμιστούν φθηνά.



Μπορεί κάποιος να περιγράψει αυτή τη διαδικασία?

----------


## grovolis

Να φανταστώ OEM κωδικός για x86 δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα για αναβάθμιση σε x64?

----------


## riddle3

> Πως ακριβώς δουλεύει αυτό ρε παιδιά; Θα πρέπει στο λινκ στο βήμα 2 να δώσω το serial των Windows όπως αναγράφεται πάνω στον υπολογιστή για να δουλέψει.


Εδώ σε γνήσια windows και σε μηχάνημα που ήταν στην αναβάθμιση δεν ζήτησε ποτέ serial για την εγγραφή στην προσφορά των 15€. Ίδια συμπεριφορά και σε φίλους με γνωστά σπασίματα. To άλλαξαν και πλέον ζητάει key ;

- - - Updated - - -




> Που το σώζει το αρχείο ρε παιδιά;


C:\ESD

- - - Updated - - -




> Μια μικρή διευκρίνηση ρε παιδιά, αν και πιθανώς να έχει απαντηθεί αλλά δεν το βρίσκω. Αν τα αγοράσω στα 15€ και τρέξω τον update assistant, μου δίνει την δυνατότητα να δημιουργήσω εξ αρχής μόνο το DVD εγκατάστασης χωρίς να τα εγκαταστήσω άμεσα;


Σωστά.

----------


## sonic

Αχα! Ευχαριστώ riddle13

- - - Updated - - -

Στο μεταξύ το ρουτερ έκανε reset και σταμάτησε το κατέβασμα στο 96% και τώρα δεν ξεκινάει, αχαχαχχαχαχαχ, γεια σου ρε M$ με τα ωραία σου!

----------


## grovolis

Με άφησε να αγοράσω και δεν είχα κάνει καν activate!

- - - Updated - - -

Προσκυνώ riddle3 για το hint σχετικά με το clean install!  :One thumb up:

----------


## netlag

> Εδώ σε γνήσια windows και σε μηχάνημα που ήταν στην αναβάθμιση δεν ζήτησε ποτέ serial για την εγγραφή στην προσφορά των 15€. Ίδια συμπεριφορά και σε φίλους με γνωστά σπασίματα. To άλλαξαν και πλέον ζητάει key ;


δεν το αλλαξαν ακομα. Απλα σε καποια μηχανηματα ζηταει key, σε αλλα οχι. Επισης δεν εχει να κανει με το browser σιγουρα.

----------


## dimitris4

Επειδή θα ήθελα να κρατήσω τα 7 γίνεται να κάνω.εγκατάσταση των 8 σε ένα νεο.partition του σκληρού? Επίσης τι θα ηταν προτιμότερο να έβαζα τα 8 σε ένα νεο partition η σε ενα δεύτερο σκληρό μίας και παίρνει.

----------


## Thanasis159

> δεν το αλλαξαν ακομα. Απλα σε καποια μηχανηματα ζηταει key, σε αλλα οχι. Επισης δεν εχει να κανει με το browser σιγουρα.


Δεν ξέρω αν έχει σημασία, αλλά μόλις δοκίμασα με Internet Explorer και δούλεψε κανονικά χωρίς κανένα verification! Τα Windows 8 Pro κατεβαίνουν αυτή την στιγμή. Σε ποιο στάδιο επιλέγω αν θέλω εγκατάσταση τώρα ή απλά την δημιουργία DVD;

----------


## riddle3

> Δεν ξέρω αν έχει σημασία, αλλά μόλις δοκίμασα με Internet Explorer και δούλεψε κανονικά χωρίς κανένα verification! Τα Windows 8 Pro κατεβαίνουν αυτή την στιγμή. Σε ποιο στάδιο επιλέγω αν θέλω εγκατάσταση τώρα ή απλά την δημιουργία DVD;


Όταν τελειώσει το κατέβασμα θα σου δώσει επιλογές: Install Now/Install Later/Create Media (DVD , USB , ISO)

- - - Updated - - -




> Επειδή θα ήθελα να κρατήσω τα 7 γίνεται να κάνω.εγκατάσταση των 8 σε ένα νεο.partition του σκληρού? Επίσης τι θα ηταν προτιμότερο να έβαζα τα 8 σε ένα νεο partition η σε ενα δεύτερο σκληρό μίας και παίρνει.


Γίνεται. 
Διάβασε τα προηγούμενα posts για την διαδικασία.

----------


## Thanasis159

> Όταν τελειώσει το κατέβασμα θα σου δώσει επιλογές: Install Now/Install Later/Create Media (DVD , USB , ISO)


Σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι για την βοήθεια!

Edit: Κατεβαίνουν απελπιστικά αργά, θέλει περίπου 6-7 ώρες λέει... :S

----------


## grovolis

> Σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι για την βοήθεια!
> 
> Edit: Κατεβαίνουν απελπιστικά αργά, θέλει περίπου 6-7 ώρες λέει... :S


Εμένα 40 λεπτά θα κάνει! Αν δεν αλλάξει κάτι δηλαδή και συγχρονίζω στα 9.

----------


## lmih

Συνεπώς για να συνοψίσουμε περνάμε κανονικά τα στοιχεία μας και απλά δηλώνουμε οτι το pc έχει αγοραστεί σε αυτό το διάστημα που είναι η προσφορά ανεξάρτητα αν τα Win 7 είναι γνήσια ή όχι και φυσικά ανεξάρτητα εάν τελικά το μηχάνημα έχει αγοραστεί για παράδειγμα ένα χρόνο πρίν.

----------


## stelios4711

Όχι δεν γίνεται αυτό 
Στο δεύτερο βήμα ζητάει επικύρωση και αν δε δώσεις σωστό serial δεν συνεχίζει την διαδικασία, στέλνουν ένα email για το που πιθανών αναγράφεται το serial

----------


## sonic

Α, το άλλαξαν επομένως.

----------


## lmih

Άρα τι λέμε τότε ότι και τα Win7 που δεν είναι γνήσια μπορούν να πάρουν την αναβάθμιση και να γίνουν Win8?

----------


## stelios4711

> Α, το άλλαξαν επομένως.


Τι εννοείς το άλλαξαν; δεν πέρασες από αυτό το βήμα;

----------


## grousso

Τα εβαλα free από 
http://msdn62.e-academy.com/teikav_indinfo/
Μεχρι στιγμης ολα μια χαρα.
Εγκατεστησα teamviewer, keepass, dropbox, office pro 2013 και δεν ειχα καμια ασυμβατοτητα.

----------


## riddle3

> Τι εννοείς το άλλαξαν; δεν πέρασες από αυτό το βήμα;
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 111205


Όχι τίποτα τέτοιο. Απλά έγραψε OK και έστειλε mail με τον promo code.

----------


## sotos65

Από περιέργεια έκανα τη διαδικασία, έβαλα κανονικό όνομα, τηλέφωνο, ημερομηνία αγοράς μέσα στον Σεπτέμβριο, και με πέταξε απευθείας στο τρίτο βήμα, χωρίς το ενδιάμεσο της επικύρωσης (δηλαδή εγώ δεν το είδα, δεν ξέρω τι έλεγχο έκαναν εσωτερικά) όπου μου έστειλε και το email με τον κωδικό της προσφοράς. Μήπως έχει σχέση ο browser (με firefox);

----------


## Thanasis159

> Τι εννοείς το άλλαξαν; δεν πέρασες από αυτό το βήμα;
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 111205


Εγώ την πρώτη φορά που δοκίμασα μου το έβγαλε αυτό το βήμα και έτσι τα παράτησα. Την δεύτερη φορά όμως, δοκίμασα με Internet Explorer και στην μάρκα κατασκευαστή έβαλα άλλο (δεν ξέρω αν κάτι από τα δύο έχει σημασία ή είναι τυχαίο) και μου δούλεψε κανονικά. Τώρα κατεβαίνουν και τα αγόρασα με 14.99€.

----------


## sonic

> Τι εννοείς το άλλαξαν; δεν πέρασες από αυτό το βήμα;
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 111205


Όχι, τίποτα τέτοιο, είπα ότι αγόρασα, μου έδωσε ένα κωδικό προσφοράς που τον έβαλα κατά την διαδικασία αγοράς και τέλος.

----------


## Centurion

> Α, το άλλαξαν επομένως.


Δεν νομίζω ότι άλλαξαν κάτι, έτσι ήταν απ' την αρχή. Το serial δίνουμε όταν κάνουμε την αίτηση για την έκπτωση. Ο Upgrade Assistant δεν ζητάει κάποιο serial.

----------


## sonic

Δεν μου ζήτησε κανένα serial, σε κανένα στάδιο παίδες.

----------


## sotos65

Όπως λέω, το ίδιο. Τον κωδικό της προσφοράς που τον βάζεις;

Άκυρο, στο τελευταίο βήμα...

----------


## sonic

Όταν είσαι στο check out.

----------


## stelios4711

Ας τα πάρουμε από την αρχή
Ξεκινάμε από αυτή τη σελίδα;
https://www.windowsupgradeoffer.com/el-GR/Registration#

----------


## sonic

Ναι, το αντίστοιχο για κάθε χώρα.

----------


## sotos65

> Όταν είσαι στο check out.


Yeap, μια χαρά! Πληρωμή με paypal, €14.99, τώρα κατεβαίνουν. 

...μένει να δω και τι θα τα κάνω!  :Laughing:

----------


## stelios4711

Μα μόνο που ανοίγεις αυτή τη σελίδα πάνω-πάνω δεν δείχνει 3 βήματα;
-> Εγγραφή -> Επικύρωση -> Επιβεβαίωση

----------


## riddle3

> Εγώ την πρώτη φορά που δοκίμασα μου το έβγαλε αυτό το βήμα και έτσι τα παράτησα. Την δεύτερη φορά όμως, δοκίμασα με Internet Explorer και στην μάρκα κατασκευαστή έβαλα άλλο (δεν ξέρω αν κάτι από τα δύο έχει σημασία ή είναι τυχαίο) και μου δούλεψε κανονικά. Τώρα κατεβαίνουν και τα αγόρασα με 14.99€.


Μόλις το έκανε ένας φίλος, με chrome του πέταξε να βάλει cdkey. Με IE κατευθείαν του έστειλε το mail επιβεβαίωσης.

----------


## sotos65

> Μα μόνο που ανοίγεις αυτή τη σελίδα πάνω-πάνω δεν δείχνει 3 βήματα;
> -> Εγγραφή -> Επικύρωση -> Επιβεβαίωση


Ναι, 3 δείχνει, αλλά σε μένα (και στον sonic όπως λέει) φάνηκαν μόνο το πρώτο και το τρίτο. Το δεύτερο το πήδηξε...

----------


## sonic

Σε κανένα στάδιο δεν σου ζητάει serial, κάντο.

----------


## lmih

Έγω βλέπω 3 βήματα αλλά δεν έχω προχωρήσει να κάνω τίποτα ακόμα μέχρι να επιβεβαιωθεί η διαδικασία  :Smile:

----------


## sonic

Δεν ζητάει serial ρε παιδιά, η επιβεβαίωση δεν έχει τέτοιο πεδίο.

----------


## lmih

Οπότε με ΙΕ γίνεται bypass το 2ο βήμα της επικύρωσης σωστά?

----------


## aggelos83

Μόλις έκανα και εγώ την αίτηση απο γνήσια 7αρια  απο chrome και δεν μου ζήτησε κανένα serial,
Έδωσα στο σιτε μειλ ονομα κτλπ, και μου ήρθε τώρα στα  εισερχόμενα ο κωδικός προσφοράς

----------


## sonic

Εγώ το έκανα με firefox και chrome, οπότε δεν έχει σχέση, η επιβεβαίωση σου δίνει το κωδικό της προσφοράς αν θυμάμαι καλά.

----------


## lmih

Για τα *μη γνήσια* γίνεται η κουβέντα στα γνήσια γιατί να υπάρχει πρόβλημα?

----------


## sotos65

Σαμπάνιες θα ανοίγει η MS με τα 15αρια και 30αρια που πέφτουν από τον ουρανό (που διαφορετικά σίγουρα θα ήταν ανύπαρκτα)!

----------


## aggelos83

> Για τα *μη γνήσια* γίνεται η κουβέντα στα γνήσια γιατί να υπάρχει πρόβλημα?


Νόμιζα οτι συζητάμε για το αν ζητάει serial ή όχι :P

----------


## sonic

> Για τα *μη γνήσια* γίνεται η κουβέντα στα γνήσια γιατί να υπάρχει πρόβλημα?


Αφού δεν ζητάει από πουθενά serial, είτε γνήσια είτε όχι δεν παίζει ρόλο. Μπορείς να κάνεις καθαρή εγκατάσταση, οπότε ότι και να είχες...

----------


## nnn

Από Internet Explorer δεν ζήτησε serial, μου έστειλε promo code, και αυτήν την στιγμή κατεβαίνουν. (14,99€)

----------


## sonic

> Σαμπάνιες θα ανοίγει η MS με τα 15αρια και 30αρια που πέφτουν από τον ουρανό (που διαφορετικά σίγουρα θα ήταν ανύπαρκτα)!


Χαχαχαχα, όντως, και θα κλαίνε οι λιανέμποροι που τα πουλάνε 3 φορές την τιμή.

----------


## sotos65

> Αφού δεν ζητάει από πουθενά serial, είτε γνήσια είτε όχι δεν παίζει ρόλο. Μπορείς να κάνεις καθαρή εγκατάσταση, οπότε ότι και να είχες...


Η καθαρή εγκατάσταση, χωρίς να έχεις βάλει πριν Win7 ή άλλα, πώς γίνεται; Κάποιο link αν υπάρχει please...

----------


## lmih

Πές το και έτσι!  :Respekt:

----------


## sonic

> Η καθαρή εγκατάσταση, χωρίς να έχεις βάλει πριν Win7 ή άλλα, πώς γίνεται; Κάποιο link αν υπάρχει please...


Μόλις τελειώσει το κατέβασμα σε ρωτάει τι θες να κάνεις, μπορείς:

να τα βάλεις από το αρχείο
να φτιάξεις usb εγκατάστασης
να φτιάξεις iso

Εγώ έκανα και iso και usb.

----------


## stelios4711

Επιβεβαιώνω με IE δεν ζητάει serial και στέλλουν κανονικά το promo code μόλις έλαβα email

----------


## sotos65

> Μόλις τελειώσει το κατέβασμα σε ρωτάει τι θες να κάνεις, μπορείς:
> 
> να τα βάλεις από το αρχείο
> να φτιάξεις usb εγκατάστασης
> να φτιάξεις iso
> 
> Εγώ έκανα και iso και usb.


Ναι, αυτό το ξέρω, αλλά αν πας να κάνεις εγκατάσταση με αυτά δεν κάνει έλεγχο για προηγούμενη εγκατάσταση των Windows; Αν προσπαθήσεις να τα βάλεις σε καθαρό partition, μπαίνουν; Αυτό είναι το θέμα...

----------


## lmih

> Μόλις τελειώσει το κατέβασμα σε ρωτάει τι θες να κάνεις, μπορείς:
> 
> να τα βάλεις από το αρχείο
> να φτιάξεις usb εγκατάστασης
> να φτιάξεις iso
> 
> Εγώ έκανα και iso και usb.


Για USB πόσος χώρος απαιτείται?

----------


## sonic

> Για USB πόσος χώρος απαιτείται?


3gb min.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ναι, αυτό το ξέρω, αλλά αν πας να κάνεις εγκατάσταση με αυτά δεν κάνει έλεγχο για προηγούμενη εγκατάσταση των Windows; Αν προσπαθήσεις να τα βάλεις σε καθαρό partition, μπαίνουν; Αυτό είναι το θέμα...


Δεν είναι πακέτο αναβάθμισης, οπότε δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## sotos65

Αν είναι έτσι, οκ!

----------


## lmih

Πάμε βούρ για αγορά λοιπόν  :Smile:

----------


## nnn

Τζάμπα κλειδάκι WMC ήρθε σε κανέναν ?
http://windows.microsoft.com/el-gr/w.../feature-packs

----------


## sonic

15 ευρώ δεν λέει να μην πάρεις, εγώ πήρα και δεν έχω τι να τα κάνω :Laughing:

----------


## vasileios13

> Τζάμπα κλειδάκι WMC ήρθε σε κανέναν ?
> http://windows.microsoft.com/el-gr/w.../feature-packs


Ναι.............

----------


## nnn

> Ναι.............


Το ζήτησα ενώ κατεβαίνει η 8 pro, αλλά δεν ήρθε ακόμα.

----------


## vasileios13

> Το ζήτησα ενώ κατεβαίνει η 8 pro, αλλά δεν ήρθε ακόμα.


Αργεί,σήμερα μου ήρθε! Δεν έχω 8άρια αγορασμένα,να το βάλω...όμως... :Embarassed: 



Thank you for registering for our free Windows 8 Media Center Pack offer! ** 

Here’s your free Windows 8 Media Center Pack product key: 

xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxxx 

Follow these steps to add Windows 8 Media Center Pack to your PC running Windows 8 Pro:
Swipe in from the right edge of the screen, and then tap Search. (If you’re using a mouse, point to the upper-right corner of the screen, and then click Search).
Enter add features in the search box, and then tap or click Settings.
Tap or click Add features to Windows 8.
Then tap or click I already have a product key.
Enter the product key, and then click Next.
Read the license terms, select the check box to accept the license terms, and then click Add features.
Your PC will restart automatically and Windows Media Center will be available for use.

----------


## nnn

Αν δεν έρθει το δικό μου θα στο ζητήσω  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## vasileios13

> Αν δεν έρθει το δικό μου θα στο ζητήσω


ΟΚ,αλλά θα σου έρθει....2 μέρες έκανε εμένα.............

----------


## lmih

Στο πεδίο καταστήματος τι βάζετε???

----------


## hellenicsun

Ζήτησα κι εγω κλειδί για WMC. Το ότι εδω και 1 ώρα δεν έχει έρθει υποθέτω πως δεν ειναι λόγος ανησυχίας.

----------


## nnn

> Στο πεδίο καταστήματος τι βάζετε???


βάλε ότι θες  :Razz: 

Έτοιμο το iso, αύριο θα μπει στο desktop στην θέση της RC.

----------


## np1

> Τζάμπα κλειδάκι WMC ήρθε σε κανέναν ?
> http://windows.microsoft.com/el-gr/w.../feature-packs


Μέσα σε 24 ώρες έλεγε όταν το ζήτησα εγώ, τώρα να δούμε πόσο θα κάνει.  Αλλά γρήγορα το περίμενες  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

Θα πάρω και άλλη μια άδεια να υπάρχει για το laptop, τζάμπα είναι.

Πανέξυπνη κίνηση από την MS, δεν το συζητάμε, οι εγκαταστάσεις θα σπάσουν ρεκόρ  :Laughing:

----------


## vasileios13

> Θα πάρω και άλλη μια άδεια να υπάρχει για το laptop, τζάμπα είναι.
> 
> Πανέξυπνη κίνηση από την MS, δεν το συζητάμε, οι εγκαταστάσεις θα σπάσουν ρεκόρ


Με 15€,λες?

----------


## sonic

Τσάμπα πράμα, εγώ πήρα και δεν ξέρω που θα το βάλω. :Laughing:

----------


## nnn

Ναι με 15 € φυσικά (και τα 2 PCs έχουν 7άρια, αλλά δεν είναι κακό να έχεις dual boot).

----------


## eqvus

Μέχρι πότε είναι η προσφορά για 15 και 30 ευρώ ? Άκουσα σε μια ραδιοφωνική συνέντευξη ότι θα είναι έως 31-1-2013, ισχύει ?

----------


## lmih

Σίγουρα αλλά τα 7άρια είναι τρελό Respect μην ξεχνιόμαστε!!! Έαν σε επερχόμενο SP δώσει τη δυνατότητα να απενεργοποιείς και το Metro UI τότε θα μιλάμε για μια επίσης πολύ καλή κίνηση της προς το consumer κόσμο.

----------


## nnn

> Σίγουρα αλλά τα 7άρια είναι τρελό Respect μην ξεχνιόμαστε!!!


Εννοείται, αλλά σαν τεχνοgeeks θέλουμε the latest and greatest  :onetooth:

----------


## lmih

+1  :One thumb up:

----------


## sotos65

> Τσάμπα πράμα, εγώ πήρα και δεν ξέρω που θα το βάλω.


Θα τα γράψω σε DVD να τα βλέπω, τι όμορφα που είναι!  :Laughing:

----------


## nickaros

εχω μια απορια ειχα στο λαπτοπ μου κανονικα τα 7 αλλα το εκανα format και μ εβαλε ενας φιλος μου κατι πειρατικα και εβαλα ενα serial number που μου εδωσε και εκανε κανονικα ενημερωσεις απο την microsoft και μετα εβαλα τα windows 8 preview, αμα θελω τωρα να βαλω τα windows 8 pro πρεπει να αγορασω εκεινο των 90 ευρω πακετο η εκεινο των 60?

----------


## nnn

Δοκίμασε να αγοράσεις των 15€ θα στο δώσει.

----------


## vasileios13

Σημειώστε: Μπορούμε να επικυρώσουμε την εγγραφή σας μόνο εφόσον υποβάλλετε έναν αποδεκτό αριθμό - κλειδί προϊόντος για τα Windows 7.

Γιατί έτσι???

----------


## gianna

σχετικά με το αν ζητάει η προσφορά των 15€ το serial number:

έδωσα ακριβώς τα ίδια στοιχεία σε δύο διαφορετικά λαπτοπ (μέσω firefox και στα δύο).
Στο ένα μου ζητούσε serial, τον έδινα και δεν τον δεχόταν,
ενώ στο άλλο δεν ζήτησε καν.
Το απέδωσα στο ότι στο ένα λάπτοπ (όπου δε μου ζήτησε κωδικό) τα 7άρια είχαν εγκατασταθεί μες στον Σεπτέμβρη, ενώ στο άλλο πριν 2 χρόνια.
Άρα, ισως ελέγχουν πότε έχει γίνει το activation.. ?

----------


## aggelos83

> σχετικά με το αν ζητάει η προσφορά των 15€ το serial number:
> 
> έδωσα ακριβώς τα ίδια στοιχεία σε δύο διαφορετικά λαπτοπ (μέσω firefox και στα δύο).
> Στο ένα μου ζητούσε serial, τον έδινα και δεν τον δεχόταν,
> ενώ στο άλλο δεν ζήτησε καν.
> Το απέδωσα στο ότι στο ένα λάπτοπ (όπου δε μου ζήτησε κωδικό) τα 7άρια είχαν εγκατασταθεί μες στον Σεπτέμβρη, ενώ στο άλλο πριν 2 χρόνια.
> Άρα, ισως ελέγχουν πότε έχει γίνει το activation.. ?


Δεν ισχύει γιατί το δικό μου έγινε το 2011 και δεν μου ζήτησε serial

----------


## Vumba

> Στο πεδίο καταστήματος τι βάζετε???


Την αλήθεια ? Plaisio Computers AEBE - Laptop, TurboX  :Razz:  Για σένα δεν γνωρίσω εάν το πήρες από E-shop ή κάτι άλλο  :Embarassed:

----------


## vasileios13

Ζητάει serial,δεν ασχολούμαι άλλο.................

----------


## lmih

Με ΙΕ προσπάθησες?

----------


## vasileios13

> Με ΙΕ προσπάθησες?


Mε Firefox-Chrome-Opera-IE.......και πάλι τίποτα!!!

----------


## mephisto

μολις τα πηρα κ εγω,δεν μου ζητησε serial number το εκανα με firefox ,με μαιμου 7 που εγιναν εγκατασταση μεσα στο μηνα,αρα μπορει να τσεκαρει το ποτε εκανες install,μου κατεβαζει τωρα τα αρχεια δεν ξερω αν εχει απαντηθει αλλα σου δινει το iso για να τα ξαναπερασεις αν εχεις θεμα?

----------


## Vumba

> Ζητάει serial,δεν ασχολούμαι άλλο.................


Που ακριβώς ζητάει κωδικό! ? Εγώ ετοιμάζομαι να κάνω Install μόλις το γράφω σε DVD .

----------


## Xorxhs

μια γρηγορη ερωτηση:
 Δεν βρισκομαι στο σπιτι που εχω το desktop,αλλα εκτος σε φιλο με laptop. Aν τα αγοράσω απο το Laptop και τα βάλω σε ενα usb, θα με αφηνει να τα κανω setup στο desktop pc ή θα ειναι stricted μονο για το laptop απο το οποιο τα κατέβασα?

----------


## ks1981

αν αγορασεις τα 8αρια απο το ιντερνετ με 29,99 μετα αφου βαλεις τα 8αρια πες οτι θες να κανεις ενα φορματ θα πρεπει να βαλεις πρωτα τα 7 να κανεις update και να βαλεις το dvd των 8 που θα εχεις φτιαξει απο το iso?

----------


## grousso

Με έχει προβληματίσει η αλλαγή της Μ$. Πιστεύω κάτι φοβήθηκε και τα δίνει τζαμπέ... Θα δείξει...

----------


## stelios4711

> Με έχει προβληματίσει η αλλαγή της Μ$. Πιστεύω κάτι φοβήθηκε και τα δίνει τζαμπέ... Θα δείξει...


Αν θέλει να ανταγωνιστεί την Apple έκανε την σωστή κίνηση. Τόσο πουλάει την αναβάθμιση και ή Apple

----------


## mephisto

ειναι απλο σου λεει τοσοι ειναι που εχουν σπασμενα,γιατι να μην βγαλω 15ευρω απο εκει που δεν θα ειχα κανενα κερδος?

----------


## gianna

> Δεν ισχύει γιατί το δικό μου έγινε το 2011 και δεν μου ζήτησε serial


τι να πω τότε.. με βάση αυτά που διαβάζουμε, φαίνεται ότι είναι σχεδόν random.

----------


## stelios4711

> ειναι απλο σου λεει τοσοι ειναι που εχουν σπασμενα,γιατι να μην βγαλω 15ευρω απο εκει που δεν θα ειχα κανενα κερδος?


Είναι ακόμη ποιο απλό. Αν δεν είχαν 15€ δεν θα τα έβαζε κανένας, ακόμη και τα προ-εγκατεστημένα σε Laptop οι χρήστες θα τα έκαναν Downgrade

----------


## sotos65

Μετράνε επίσης πάρα πολύ τα νούμερα πωλήσεων στις πρώτες ημέρες κυκλοφορίας, εκεί που θα ήταν Α, τώρα θα είναι Α+ με τις κινήσεις αυτές...

----------


## sonic

> Μετράνε επίσης πάρα πολύ τα νούμερα πωλήσεων στις πρώτες ημέρες κυκλοφορίας, εκεί που θα ήταν Α, τώρα θα είναι Α+ με τις κινήσεις αυτές...


Ακριβώς!

----------


## grousso

Μπα δεν νομίζω να το κάνει για το 15αρι. Μάλλον ετοιμάζει κάτι η γοογλε για desktop και θα ειναι τζαμπα. Οπότε η MS σκέφτηκε πως αν πάρουν ολοι μαμισια χωρις ενοχλητικα μηνυματα ενεργοποιησης και δωσουν και ενα πολυ μικρο αντιτιμο δε θα θελουν να πανε σε αλλο λειτουργικο. 
Ουαου, η ms βιώνει τι θα πει ανταγωνισμος

----------


## Basilhs23_

Πείτε μου κάτι γιατί δεν έχω κάνει αγορές μέσω internet, η αγορά πως μπορεί να γίνει? Μου στέλνουν κάποιον λογαριασμό που πρέπει να βάλω τα χρήματα?

----------


## Vumba

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ενημέρωση μόλις πέταξα από μέσα τα 7 και έβαλα τα 8 με τα 15€. Ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Wink:

----------


## np1

> Πείτε μου κάτι γιατί δεν έχω κάνει αγορές μέσω internet, η αγορά πως μπορεί να γίνει? Μου στέλνουν κάποιον λογαριασμό που πρέπει να βάλω τα χρήματα?


Πιστωτική (ή χρεωστική) ή Paypal, λογικά θα δέχονται στην πιστωτική και paysafe κάρτες, εγώ με χρεωστική το είχα κάνει.

----------


## Wonderland

Αν κατάλαβα σωστά, όλη αυτή η διαδικασία, *δε* μας δίνει κάποιο serial key που μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε έχοντας ήδη κάποιο iso των 8, σωστά; Μας δημιουργεί ένα προσωπικό .iso/usb (που ενσωματώνει το key) το οποίο χρησιμοποιούμε για την εγκατάσταση;

----------


## np1

> Αν κατάλαβα σωστά, όλη αυτή η διαδικασία, *δε* μας δίνει κάποιο serial key που μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε έχοντας ήδη κάποιο iso των 8, σωστά; Μας δημιουργεί ένα προσωπικό .iso/usb (που ενσωματώνει το key) το οποίο χρησιμοποιούμε για την εγκατάσταση;


Μόλις κάνεις την παραγγελία, πρώτα σου δίνει το κλειδί και στο στέλνει στην απόδειξη στο mail σου και μετά αρχίζει να κατεβάζει το .iso.

----------


## Wonderland

Το κλειδί αυτό λειτουργεί με οποιοδήποτε .iso των 8 ( Pro version; ) ή μόνο με αυτό που κατεβαίνει;

----------


## mephisto

μολις εβαλα τα 8 με αναβαθμιση απο τα 7,ολα φαινεται να λειτουργουν κανονικα,δεν εχω χασει κατι ουτε απο software ουτε απο ρυθμισεις.Λοιπον πολλα εικονιδια απο το νεο gui δεν λειτουργουν οπως το store,επισης υπαρχει τροπος να φερω τη κλασικη εναρξη κατω δεξια?

----------


## Vumba

Εγώ μια φορά εκτός από τον Avast Internet Security έχω και ένα θέμα με το World Of Warcraft που δεν παίζει και πρέπει να ψάξω να δω γιατί τα υπόλοιπα ακόμα δεν τα φόρτωσα τα προγράμματα που είχα αλλά γενικά σαν λειτουργικό είναι ποιο γρήγορο ελπίζω και ποιο σταθερό.

----------


## ArXiLaMaS

Άντε τα Windows 9 προβλέπω να τα δίνει τσάμπα! :ROFL:

----------


## CptBill

weird thing αλλα μολις εκανα clean install τα win8 χωρις κανενα προβλημα. Μπουταρα απο το iso που ειχα φτιαξει, μου εδωσε στο installation τις επιλογες για upgrade ή custom, επελεγα custom και μετα ενα αδειο partition που ειχα. Οποτε τωρα εχω dual boot τα 7αρια μου και καθαρα τα 8.
Μας δουλευει η microsoft? 15 ευρω για νεο OS? upgrade version ενω παιζει κανονικα το clean install? upgrade παιζει κανονικα πανω σε σπασμενα 7αρια?

am i missing something?

----------


## riddle3

> weird thing αλλα μολις εκανα clean install τα win8 χωρις κανενα προβλημα. Μπουταρα απο το iso που ειχα φτιαξει, μου εδωσε στο installation τις επιλογες για upgrade ή custom, επελεγα custom και μετα ενα αδειο partition που ειχα. Οποτε τωρα εχω dual boot τα 7αρια μου και καθαρα τα 8.
> Μας δουλευει η microsoft? 15 ευρω για νεο OS? upgrade version ενω παιζει κανονικα το clean install? upgrade παιζει κανονικα πανω σε σπασμενα 7αρια?
> 
> am i missing something?


Nope  :Razz:

----------


## airbus

> weird thing αλλα μολις εκανα clean install τα win8 χωρις κανενα προβλημα. Μπουταρα απο το iso που ειχα φτιαξει, μου εδωσε στο installation τις επιλογες για upgrade ή custom, επελεγα custom και μετα ενα αδειο partition που ειχα. Οποτε τωρα εχω dual boot τα 7αρια μου και καθαρα τα 8.
> Μας δουλευει η microsoft? 15 ευρω για νεο OS? upgrade version ενω παιζει κανονικα το clean install? upgrade παιζει κανονικα πανω σε σπασμενα 7αρια?
> 
> am i missing something?


σε χαλαει ρε παιδι μου? τσαμπα πραμα.

----------


## sonic

Και οι κανονικές τιμές είναι κοψοχρονιά εδώ που τα λέμε.

----------


## haniabal

Πάντως τα 8 δεν φαίνεται να φτάνουν για να αναστήσουν την αγορά pc

https://www.computerworld.com/s/arti...ws+Analysis%29

----------


## sonic

Μα τα 8 θα την θάψουν, πάμε όλοι για ταμπλέτα.

----------


## vgiozo

*Φαίνεται πάντως να κάνει τη διαφορά το πρόγραμμα browser μέσω του οποίου συμπληρώνει κάποιος την αίτηση*...

Με Firefox μου ζήτησε κωδικό από τα Windows, και μετά απο αρκετή ώρα που φόρτωνε η σελίδα, μου έβγαλε ένα μήνυμα ότι θα εξεταστεί η αίτηση και θα ειδοποιηθώ μέσω μαιλ...όταν ήρθε το μαιλ έγραφε ότι η αίτησή μου είχε απορριφθεί...

Με ΙΕ9 συμπλήρωσα τα στοιχεία, δεν μου ζήτησε καθόλου κωδικό για το λειτουργικό και με οδήγησε κατευθείαν σε σελίδα επιτυχούς υποβολής αίτησης...ακολούθησε αμέσως αποστολή μαιλ με τον κωδικό προσφοράς...

Δεν έχω αποφασίσει αν θα τα αγοράσω ακόμη, ό,τι έχω δει δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου, αλλά υπάρχει χρόνος μπροστά

----------


## esertas

> *Φαίνεται πάντως να κάνει τη διαφορά το πρόγραμμα browser μέσω του οποίου συμπληρώνει κάποιος την αίτηση*...
> 
> Με Firefox μου ζήτησε κωδικό από τα Windows, και μετά απο αρκετή ώρα που φόρτωνε η σελίδα, μου έβγαλε ένα μήνυμα ότι θα εξεταστεί η αίτηση και θα ειδοποιηθώ μέσω μαιλ...όταν ήρθε το μαιλ έγραφε ότι η αίτησή μου είχε απορριφθεί...
> 
> Με ΙΕ9 συμπλήρωσα τα στοιχεία, δεν μου ζήτησε καθόλου κωδικό για το λειτουργικό και με οδήγησε κατευθείαν σε σελίδα επιτυχούς υποβολής αίτησης...ακολούθησε αμέσως αποστολή μαιλ με τον κωδικό προσφοράς...
> 
> Δεν έχω αποφασίσει αν θα τα αγοράσω ακόμη, ό,τι έχω δει δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου, αλλά υπάρχει χρόνος μπροστά


Σε μένα που το έκανα επιτυχώς με ΙΕ10 μιας και έβαλα τα 8άρια πριν μια εβδομάδα τα δοκιμαστικά, δούλεψε κανονικά το σύστημα, και τα κατεβάζω και εγώ με 15 ευρώ.

----------


## lmih

Για μένα μπράβο στη Microsoft πολύ καλή και έξυπνη κίνηση!!!

----------


## Wonderland

Δεν παίζει ρόλο ο browser... με ΙΕ9 και ημ/νία Σεπτ. ζήταγε κλειδί, με άλλον browser και ημ/νία Οκτ. προχώρησε κανονικά.

----------


## lmih

Για πές να ξέρουμε καθότι και εδώ WoW παίχτης... είναι οκ με τα 8άρια?

----------


## 21706

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/w...m-requirements




> •To snap apps, you need a screen resolution of at least 1366 x 768


Τι σημαίνει snap apps;

----------


## stauros512

Με αυτή την κίνηση της η Microsoft θα βγεί πρώτη σε πωλήσεις στα Windows 8!!!!!!

----------


## hellenicsun

> Με αυτή την κίνηση της η Microsoft θα βγεί πρώτη σε πωλήσεις στα Windows 8!!!!!!


E, δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να βγει και 2η  :Razz:

----------


## Hook

Όταν βγαίνει το μενού με αριστερό κλικ πχ σε ένα φάκελο, δίπλα στις Ιδιότητες σας εμφανίζεται το (3) ή μόνο σε μένα γίνεται αυτό;

----------


## Avesael

Πριν λίγο τα εγκατέστησα με upgrade σε φρεσκοεγκατεστημένα και "γυμνά" XP Pro  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Από αυτά γράφω τώρα. Τα εγκατέστησα σε άλλο δίσκο από αυτό που έχω τα 7άρια διότι πρώτα θέλω να δω τι παίζει με τις εφαρμογές κτλ (_αν και στις pre release εκδόσεις δεν είχα ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα_) και μετά θα αρχίσω σιγά σιγά να μεταφέρω αρχεία και να εγκαθιστώ εφαρμογές.
Το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι ότι η Downloadable μορφή είναι δυστυχώς *ΜΟΝΟ* 32bit και εγώ έχω 8gb στο σύστημα πάνω! Η MS λέει ότι αν θέλω 64bit θα πρέπει να πάρω την DVD έκδοση ή οποία όμως κάνει 60 ευρώ! Εγώ έδωσα 30....
Υπάρχει κανείς τρόπος να τα γυρίσω σε 64bit με το key που έχω αυτή τη στιγμή;

----------


## rexdimos

δηλαδη μονο τα 32μπιτα δινει με 15 οχι 64μπιτα? ανε ιναι ετσι μαλλον ιθα παμε σε αλλου ειδους αγορες :Cool:

----------


## np1

> δηλαδη μονο τα 32μπιτα δινει με 15 οχι 64μπιτα? ανε ιναι ετσι μαλλον ιθα παμε σε αλλου ειδους αγορες


Σαν χλωμό μου ακούγεται.  Τόσοι τα αγόρασαν, πώς και δεν το είδαν;  :Thinking:  Στα 7 δεν είχε διαφορά απ'όσο θυμάμαι, σημασία είχε το κλειδί που έβαζες.

----------


## sotos65

Αν και δεν τα έβαλα ακόμα για να δω (δεν ξέρω πότε), λίγο περίεργο είναι να δίνει μόνο 32μπιτη έκδοση. Δηλαδή αν έχεις 64άρια Windows 7 τι είδους αναβάθμιση θα κάνει στα 8 αν τα βάλεις επιτόπου, 32 bit; Λίγο περίεργο το βλέπω...

----------


## riddle3

> Πριν λίγο τα εγκατέστησα με upgrade σε φρεσκοεγκατεστημένα και "γυμνά" XP Pro  
> Από αυτά γράφω τώρα. Τα εγκατέστησα σε άλλο δίσκο από αυτό που έχω τα 7άρια διότι πρώτα θέλω να δω τι παίζει με τις εφαρμογές κτλ (_αν και στις pre release εκδόσεις δεν είχα ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα_) και μετά θα αρχίσω σιγά σιγά να μεταφέρω αρχεία και να εγκαθιστώ εφαρμογές.
> Το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι ότι η Downloadable μορφή είναι δυστυχώς *ΜΟΝΟ* 32bit και εγώ έχω 8gb στο σύστημα πάνω! Η MS λέει ότι αν θέλω 64bit θα πρέπει να πάρω την DVD έκδοση ή οποία όμως κάνει 60 ευρώ! Εγώ έδωσα 30....
> Υπάρχει κανείς τρόπος να τα γυρίσω σε 64bit με το key που έχω αυτή τη στιγμή;





> δηλαδη μονο τα 32μπιτα δινει με 15 οχι 64μπιτα? ανε ιναι ετσι μαλλον ιθα παμε σε αλλου ειδους αγορες


Όχι, βλέπει τι προυπάρχει και εγκαθιστά την αντίστοιχη έκδοση.
Επειδή το έκανες από 32bit XP, σου εγκατέστησε τα 32bit 8άρια.
Δοκίμασε το εξής: Από 64bitο σύστημα, πήγαινε στο http://www.mswos.com, βάλε τα στοιχεία της παραγγελίας και στο κάτω μέρος της σελίδας θα έχει το "Click here to download Windows 8"
Κατέβασε το και μπορεί επειδή βλέπει 64bit να κατεβάσει την 64bit έκδοση. Longshot αλλά δεν χάνεις τίποτα να δοκιμάσεις.

Ή όπως είπε και ο np1, κατέβασε το 64bit .iso από αλλού και δοκίμασε το κλειδί σου.

----------


## lmih

Μπορεί κάποιος να επιβεβαιώσει που έχει κάνει ήδη το installation?

----------


## Wonderland

Το πιθανότερο είναι να κατεβάζει αποκλειστικά x86 ή x64 (γι' αυτό και το μικρό μέγεθος), ανάλογα με το σύστημα όπου το τρέχουμε. Για μένα όλα οκ με 15€, clean install από άλλο .iso, όχι το κατεβασμένο.

----------


## Avesael

Κατά τη διάρκεια της αγοράς και του upgrade δεν μου έδωσε καμιά πληροφορία περί 32 ή 64Bit. Μετά την εγκατάσταση όμως βλέποντας το system info μου έδειξε Installed memory (RAM) 8,00GB (3,25 usable) και  System type:32-bit Operating System, x64-based processor...

Μπήκα στο FAQ της MS και αναφέρει ρητά ότι η 64bit ΜΟΝΟ με DVD έκδοση....
Αν δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να πάρω 64 με το ΗΔΗ πληρωμένο key, να πάει να @#@$%$^^ η MS. Να στο λένε από την αρχή, όχι να μην αναφέρουν τίποτα κατά τη διάρκεια της αγοράς. 
Βέβαια θα μου πεις ας κοίταγα το FAQ... Ναι αλλά διπλάσια τιμή για το DVD δεν θα έδινα ούτως ή άλλως...

----------


## rexdimos

σε εμενα παντως μολι εβαλα τον βοηθο ενεργοποιησης και μετα τους ελενχουσ που εκανε μου ζητησε παραγελλια να κανω με 30 εθρω συνεπως η δεν ισχιει το 15 η τα 64μπιτα πανε 30 ευρω και μιλαμε παντα για τιν προ εκδοση και οχι τιν enterprise

----------


## Avesael

> Όχι, βλέπει τι προυπάρχει και εγκαθιστά την αντίστοιχη έκδοση.
> Επειδή το έκανες από 32bit XP, σου εγκατέστησε τα 32bit 8άρια.
> Δοκίμασε το εξής: Από 64bitο σύστημα, πήγαινε στο http://www.mswos.com, βάλε τα στοιχεία της παραγγελίας και στο κάτω μέρος της σελίδας θα έχει το "Click here to download Windows 8"
> Κατέβασε το και μπορεί επειδή βλέπει 64bit να κατεβάσει την 64bit έκδοση. Longshot αλλά δεν χάνεις τίποτα να δοκιμάσεις.
> 
> Ή όπως είπε και ο np1, κατέβασε το 64bit .iso από αλλού και δοκίμασε το κλειδί σου.


Θα το δοκιμάσω φίλε μου μπας και βρω άκρη. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Wonderland

> σε εμενα παντως μολι εβαλα τον βοηθο ενεργοποιησης και μετα τους ελενχουσ που εκανε μου ζητησε παραγελλια να κανω με 30 εθρω συνεπως η δεν ισχιει το 15 η τα 64μπιτα πανε 30 ευρω και μιλαμε παντα για τιν προ εκδοση και οχι τιν enterprise


Όχι. Πάντα 30€ βγάζει. Στο email σου έρχεται promotion code. Στο checkout (στην πληρωμή) τον βάζεις και η τιμή μειώνεται στα 15.

----------


## mephisto

εμενα μου εβαλε 64bit χωρις να αναφερει κατι...64bit operating system,x64bit processor.

----------


## giorgosthess

Τα πραγματικά σας στοιχεία δίνετε;
Εγώ έδωσα τα πραγματικά και η ημερομηνία αγοράς που έβαλα από απροσεξία έπεφτε Κυριακή  και το δέχτηκαν  :ROFL: 
Δεν πιστεύω αργότερα να μας ζητάν και καμιά απόδειξη αγοράς!

----------


## sotos65

Τη χάσαμε, άσε που δώσαμε και το pc στον ανηψιό που το πήρε στη Γερμανία, και άντε να τον βρεις τώρα...  :Whistle:

----------


## nnn

Μόλις τελείωσε το fresh install στο Desktop, η άδεια αγοράστηκε από laptop με 7άρια X86-64 και εγκαταστάθηκαν 8 Pro X86-64 στο desktop με αυτόματη ενεργοποίηση.

Τα καλύτερα 15€ για λειτουργικό που έχω δώσει, άντε να έρθει και ο κωδικός για το WMC.

----------


## Vumba

Εγώ είχα σπασμένα τα 7 χ 64 και μου έβαλε τα 8 χ64 και δουλεύουν μια χαρά και clean & install το μόνο πρόβλημα που έχω είπα ότι είναι ο Avast Internet Security που το έχω πληρωμένο και κάποιο μήνυμα σφάλματος που ακόμα δεν το έψαξα στο WOW.

----------


## giorgosthess

Τελικά έκανα εγγραφή για 3 Υπολογιστές και μου έστειλαν 3 κωδικούς προσφοράς. 45€ family pack. Νομίζω πως γλίτωσα αρκετά :Smile: .

----------


## Piparas

Σίγουρα παίζει ρόλο ο browser. Με chrome μου ζήτησε και το κλειδί των windows που έχω, ενώ όταν ξαναέκανα τη διαδικασία με internet explorer για δοκιμή, αλλά και για το δεύτερο promotion code, μου το έστειλε κατευθείαν χωρίς να ζητήσει τίποτα. Με τα ίδια στοιχεία πάντα.

----------


## Avesael

Δοκίμασα αυτό που πρότεινε ο φίλος παραπάνω από το laptop με 64bit, αλλά δε με αφήνει να επιλέξω τι να κατεβάσω. Με πάει αμέσως σε αυτόματο download and install....
Γνωρίζει κανείς πως και που μπορώ να βρώ το 64bit ISO των 8 ;

*"

Windows 8 Order Complete:
  Your Windows 8 order has been completed. You can download and install Windows 8 if you have not already done so.   
Click here to download Windows 8. "*

----------


## IoStefo1

> Δοκίμασα αυτό που πρότεινε ο φίλος παραπάνω από το laptop με 64bit, αλλά δε με αφήνει να επιλέξω τι να κατεβάσω. Με πάει αμέσως σε αυτόματο download and install....
> Γνωρίζει κανείς πως και που μπορώ να βρώ το 64bit ISO των 8 ;
> 
> *"
> 
> Windows 8 Order Complete:
>   Your Windows 8 order has been completed. You can download and install Windows 8 if you have not already done so.   
> Click here to download Windows 8. "*


http://www.mydigitallife.info/downlo...64-leaked-iso/

----------


## rexdimos

δηλαδη μολις τελειωσει που παει και τα βαζει?μπορουμε να φτιαξουμε ενα iso μονοι μας ωστε να κανουμε clean install?

----------


## stelios4711

> δηλαδη μολις τελειωσει που παει και τα βαζει?μπορουμε να φτιαξουμε ενα iso μονοι μας ωστε να κανουμε clean install?


Μόλις τελειώσει έχει επιλογή για δημιουργία iso ή bootable flash disk 
Θα μπλέξεις όμως με πειράγματα στη registry για actvation γιατι είναι upgrade έκδοση
Μπορείς κάλλιστα να χρησιμοποιήσεις το serial σε κανονική έκδοση κατεβασμένη από το internet 
Το δέχεται. Εγώ αυτό έκανα

----------


## nnn

> Δοκίμασα αυτό που πρότεινε ο φίλος παραπάνω από το laptop με 64bit, αλλά δε με αφήνει να επιλέξω τι να κατεβάσω. Με πάει αμέσως σε αυτόματο download and install....
> Γνωρίζει κανείς πως και που μπορώ να βρώ το 64bit ISO των 8 ;
> 
> *"
> 
> Windows 8 Order Complete:
>   Your Windows 8 order has been completed. You can download and install Windows 8 if you have not already done so.   
> Click here to download Windows 8. "*


64άρι θα σου δώσει...

----------


## rexdimos

<<Μόλις τελειώσει έχει επιλογή για δημιουργία iso ή bootable flash disk >> εαν εχει τετοια επιλογη γιατι μπλεκεις οπως λες?και αν κατεβασεις απο αλλου πως ξερεις οτι θα σου κανει το κλειδι που σου εστειλαν?αφου ειναι για upgrade και τελος παντων αν δεν κανουμε clean install διαγραφει και τα παλια η τα κραταει οπως ειναι?

----------


## stelios4711

> εαν εχει τετοια επιλογη γιατι μπλεκεις οπως λες?


Γιατί είναι έκδοση αναβάθμισης, πρέπει να έχεις λειτουργικό που θα αναβαθμιστεί
Αν κάνεις καθαρή εγκατάσταση δεν ενεργοποιούνται πρέπει να πειράξεις τη registry για να ενεργοποιηθούν
Από την άλλη στα κατεβασμένα μπορείς να κάνεις είτε αναβάθμιση είτε καθαρή εγκατάσταση χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα




> και αν κατεβασεις απο αλλου πως ξερεις οτι θα σου κανει το κλειδι που σου εστειλαν?


Το ξέρω γιατί το έκανα




> αφου ειναι για upgrade και τελος παντων αν δεν κανουμε clean install διαγραφει και τα παλια η τα κραταει οπως ειναι?


Δεν ξέρω εγώ έκανα καθαρή εγκατάσταση

----------


## rexdimos

καπου να τα κατεβασουμε και να ειναι οκ υπαρχει καια φυσικα μιλαμε παντα για την προ εκδοση σωστα??και που παει και τα βαζει?αν δεν κανουμε αμεσα install?

----------


## stelios4711

> καπου να τα κατεβασουμε και να ειναι οκ υπαρχει καια φυσικα μιλαμε παντα για την προ εκδοση σωστα??και που παει και τα βαζει?αν δεν κανουμε αμεσα install?


Ψάξε για el_windows_8_x64_dvd_915418.iso ή el_windows_8_x86_dvd_915483.iso είναι απείραχτα απο MSDN ναι η PRO είναι 
Τα αρχεία τα κατεβάζει στο c:\ESD\windows είναι κρυφός φάκελος πρέπει να εμφανίσεις τους κρυφούς φακέλους για να τα δείς
Τί να τα κάνεις όμως; είναι χύμα τα αρχεία πως θα τα κάνεις bootable;
Αν επιλέξεις να σου κάνει iso το αποθηκεύεις όπου θέλεις

----------


## rexdimos

παντωσ μολις παω να τα κατεβασω απο εκει που τα δινει και κανει μετα το κατεβασμα επιβεβαιωση με πεταει εξω 





τωρα ξαναδοκιμαζω αλλα βλεπω να ακολουθω την συμβουλη του φιλου παραπανω εντελει και αν καποια στιγμη τα βρουμε τα κανουμε instalation kai απλα αλλαζουμε το κλειδι με αυτο που μας εστειλαν?

----------


## geopro64

Μόλις κατέβασα το upgrade για w8 σε μορφή iso και  "έκαψα" ένα dvd, έτσι να υπάρχει.
Δεν πρόκειται να προχωρήσω άμεσα σε εγκατάσταση , ίσως το κάνω αργότερα.
Αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι πως θα διαγράψω σωστά ότι αφορά το upgrade.
Έχει δημιουργήσει στο C ένα φάκελλο ESD , καθώς έχει φτιάξει και πράγματα  και στο AppData/Local/Microsoft/WebSetup/Sources
Από τον ενθουσιασμό μου δεν έφτιαξα από πριν ένα είδωλο συστήματος και τώρα αναρωτιέμαι πως θα το επαναφέρω το PC όπως ήταν πριν.
Πως θα ξεφορτωθώ ότι έχει σχέση με το upgrade των w8 ;

----------


## djanton

Καλημερα κ απο μενα,να σας ρωτησω αν καποιος γνωριζει πως κανουμε τον υπολογιστη να ξεκιναει
χωρις να χρειαστει να παταμε τον κωδικο στην οθονη εναρξης?Σας ευχαριστω.

----------


## riddle3

> Καλημερα κ απο μενα,να σας ρωτησω αν καποιος γνωριζει πως κανουμε τον υπολογιστη να ξεκιναει
> χωρις να χρειαστει να παταμε τον κωδικο στην οθονη εναρξης?Σας ευχαριστω.


Δώσε Run > netplwiz
Ξετσέκαρε το "Users must enter a user name and password to use this computer"
Θα πετάξει ένα παράθυρο, βάζεις 2 φορές τον κωδικό και θα κάνει auto log in από εδώ και πέρα.

----------


## djanton

Ευχαριστω riddle!!!Θα το δοκιμασω γιατι εκανα install τα 8 κ μετα ξαναπερασα τα 7 για αυτο ακριβως τον λογο(οχι τιποτα αλλο απλα 
μπαινουν κ αλλα μελη της οικογενειας στο pc).

----------


## nnn

> Μόλις κατέβασα το upgrade για w8 σε μορφή iso και  "έκαψα" ένα dvd, έτσι να υπάρχει.
> Δεν πρόκειται να προχωρήσω άμεσα σε εγκατάσταση , ίσως το κάνω αργότερα.
> Αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι πως θα διαγράψω σωστά ότι αφορά το upgrade.
> Έχει δημιουργήσει στο C ένα φάκελλο ESD , καθώς έχει φτιάξει και πράγματα  και στο AppData/Local/Microsoft/WebSetup/Sources
> Από τον ενθουσιασμό μου δεν έφτιαξα από πριν ένα είδωλο συστήματος και τώρα αναρωτιέμαι πως θα το επαναφέρω το PC όπως ήταν πριν.
> Πως θα ξεφορτωθώ ότι έχει σχέση με το upgrade των w8 ;


Τα σβήνεις απλά.

----------


## vasileios13

Ισχύει τελικά το παρακάτω για Win8 (x64 όμως) clean install?


Ανοίγουμε regedit και πηγαίνουμε στο : "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Setup/OOBE"

Αλλάζουμε το κλειδί : "MediaBootInstall" από "1" σε "0"

Μετά ανοίγουμε administrative cmd και δίνουμε "slmgr /rearm" , περιμένουμε το OK και κάνουμε restart.

----------


## nnn

> Ισχύει τελικά το παρακάτω για Win8 (x64 όμως) clean install?
> 
> 
> Ανοίγουμε regedit και πηγαίνουμε στο : "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Setup/OOBE"
> 
> Αλλάζουμε το κλειδί : "MediaBootInstall" από "1" σε "0"
> 
> Μετά ανοίγουμε administrative cmd και δίνουμε "slmgr /rearm" , περιμένουμε το OK και κάνουμε restart.


Σε εμένα δεν χρειάστηκε, ενεργοποιήθηκαν αυτόματα χωρίς πρόβλημα.

----------


## riddle3

> Ισχύει τελικά το παρακάτω για Win8 (x64 όμως) clean install?
> 
> 
> Ανοίγουμε regedit και πηγαίνουμε στο : "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Setup/OOBE"
> 
> Αλλάζουμε το κλειδί : "MediaBootInstall" από "1" σε "0"
> 
> Μετά ανοίγουμε administrative cmd και δίνουμε "slmgr /rearm" , περιμένουμε το OK και κάνουμε restart.





> Σε εμένα δεν χρειάστηκε, ενεργοποιήθηκαν αυτόματα χωρίς πρόβλημα.


Έκανα clean install 2 φορές.
Την πρώτη φορά που είχα κάνει secure erase τον ssd και δεν υπήρχε υποψία Windows Bootloader, χρειάστηκε το registry hack.
Την δεύτερη φορά σε άλλο δίσκο, με ήδη Win7 μέσα, κάνοντας format το partition των Windows, έκανε activate μόνο του.

Και τις 2 φορές ο κάθε δίσκος ήταν μόνος του στο μηχάνημα.

----------


## vasileios13

> Σε εμένα δεν χρειάστηκε, ενεργοποιήθηκαν αυτόματα χωρίς πρόβλημα.


OK,θα τα αγοράσω και την άλλη εβδομάδα....τα περνάω...thanks.....

----------


## vspiros

Μια απορία που δεν κατάλαβα,παιδιά!!!Τα κατέβασα,έκαψα και το iso dvd για εφεδρεία και έκανα uograde από τα 7άρια και όχι clear instal γιατί ήθελα τα αρχεία μου.Σε περίπτωση που χρειαστεί να κάνω φορμάτ πρέπει να ξαναπεράσω πρώτα τα 7άρια;

----------


## Woebrain

Λοιπον, πηρα κανονικα την pro με την εκπτωση με πειραγμενα 7αρια ενεργοποιημενα εφω και 1,5 χρονο (μπηκα απο ΙΕ δεν ξερω αν επαιξε ρολο)
Εκανα ενα .iso σε DVD για να τα βαλω αργοτερα.
Εχω 3 ερωτησεις:

1) Επειδη καποιοι αναφεραν οτι τους κατεβασε 32bit ενω ειχαν 64αρια, πως μπορω να ελεγξω οτι κατεβασα 64αρια και οχι 32 πριν τα κανω εγκατασταση (Win7 64bit εχω τωρα)

2) Επειδη παντα εκανα καθαρη εγκατασταση και δεν εχω δοκιμασει ποτε αλλο τροπο, μπορω τωρα απο το dvd να κανω απλο upgrade χωρις να χασω αρχεια και ρυθμισεις η απο τη στιγμη που το εκανα iso πρεπει να κανω κανονικη εγκατασταση;

3) Αν κανω κανονικη εγκατασταση θε εχω προβλημα με το activation. Θα πρεπει να ακολουθησω τη διαδικασια που γραφεται εδω:


> Μόλις έκανα clean install από το .iso που δημιούργησε το Windows Upgrade Assistant. Είναι μόλις 2,7GB σε σχέση με τα 3,5GB από το eval RTM iso αλλά δεν φαίνεται να λείπει τίποτα.
> 
> Όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο, ενώ πήρε το cdkey κατά την εγκατάσταση, δεν μπόρεσε να κάνει activation.
> 
> Φυσικά ήδη βρέθηκε ο τρόπος όμως :
> 
> Ανοίγουμε regedit και πηγαίνουμε στο : "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Setup/OOBE"
> 
> Αλλάζουμε το κλειδί : "MediaBootInstall" από "1" σε "0"
> ...


και αν ναι μπορω να βρω καπου πιο αναλυτικες οδηγιες (αν υπαρχουν)
Ευχαριστω.

Υ.Γ.: Sorry για τις πολλες αποριες

----------


## np1

> Μια απορία που δεν κατάλαβα,παιδιά!!!Τα κατέβασα,έκαψα και το iso dvd για εφεδρεία και έκανα uograde από τα 7άρια και όχι clear instal γιατί ήθελα τα αρχεία μου.Σε περίπτωση που χρειαστεί να κάνω φορμάτ πρέπει να ξαναπεράσω πρώτα τα 7άρια;


Δύο posts πιο πάνω  :Razz:

----------


## stelios4711

> και αν ναι μπορω να βρω καπου πιο αναλυτικες οδηγιες (αν υπαρχουν)



Πως να αποκτήσετε windows 8 με 15€

----------


## Woebrain

> Πως να αποκτήσετε windows 8 με 15€


Thanks για την αμεση απαντηση. Πολυ καλη δουλεια με την συγκεντρωση ολων των οδηγιων!

Μπορω να δων αν αυτο που κατεβασα ειναι 64bit η 32bit;

----------


## Avesael

Τελικά κατέβασα το iso αφού πέρασα τα στοιχεία αγοράς στον δίσκο που είχα τα 64bit 7αρια και τα εγκατέστησα σε άλλο δίσκο ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΟΤΑΤΑ με clean install! Όλα νορμάλ και το activation και όλα και πλέον βλέπει ως 64bit λειτουργικό και τα 8GB της RAM μου.
Πάντως για όσους δεν το έχουν κάνει, καλό είναι να πάρουν ένα image το 7άρι σύστημα τους πρωτού προχωρήσουν στην εγκατάσταση, έτσι να έχουν την επιλογή της επαναφοράς εκεί που ήταν αν δεν τους αρέσει κάτι στα 8άρια.
Έτσι όπως το βλέπω θα προχωρήσω στην αγορά άλλων 2 αδειών για το desktop της συζύγου και το laptop με το 15ευρο.

----------


## sonic

Εγώ έκανα "βρώμικη" εγκατάσταση, που ενεργοποιήθηκε αυτόματα με τον κωδικό που μου έδωσαν, χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα και λειτουργεί μια χαρά, όλα ήταν στην θέση τους και λειτουργούσαν όπως πρέπει. Κάνεις και ένα disk clean και πετάει τα παλιά, και όλα καλά!

Ο λόγος για την "βρώμικη" εγκατάσταση είναι ότι δεν ήθελα να χάσω τα recovery partition του μηχανήματος, καθώς επίσης και βαρεμάρα να βρίσκω τους drivers, κλπ.

----------


## Avesael

Πάντως η Μ$ με τη μαγκιά που έκανε με το "dirty" 15αράκι αλλά και το "νόμιμο" 30αρακι, θα πουλήσει μέχρι τον Ιανουάριο όσο δεν έχει πουλήσει 10 χρόνια τώρα!

Άργησαν αλλά κατάλαβαν ότι με η πειρατεία καταπολεμάται μόνο με λογικές τιμές και κινήσεις.
Για πρώτη φορά ίσως θα πω μπράβο στην Μ$...

----------


## ludist

> Σε Vista πάντως δεν τρέχει το upgrade πρόγραμμα, έχει κανείς τέτοιο πρόβλημα;


(δεν πρόλαβα να δω αν σου απάντησε κάποιος)
Κανονικά έτρεξε σε εμένα. Αλλά πρώτα χρειάστηκα updates. Περίπου 1 ώρα μου πήραν τα updates των Vista (~260Mbytes από χμμμ... 6 μήνες πριν; ) Του .net το bloat κάγκελο έγινε. Vista Busines OEM. Πήγα για τα 30€. Είπα να μην το παίξω κάφρος.

Σχόλια για την αναβάθμιση.

Στα θετικά
1. Δεν μου χάλασε το MBR (aka dual boot - έκπληξη αυτό)
2. Βάζεις ότι γλώσσα γουστάρεις όπου θες. DIE νταβατζο-MUI.
3. Ωραίο το metro, σαν να δοκίμαζα windows phone μόνο με 30€ σε ταχύτερη συσκευή.
4. Δωρεάν (αν κατάλαβα σωστά) το cut the rope.

Τα κλασικά fail της Microsoft
1. Η εγκατάσταση και το κατέβασμα του λειτουργικού έγινε στην γλώσσα του προ-εγκατεστημένου λειτουργικού, δεν μ' άφησε να διαλέξω άλλη γλώσσα στην εγκατάσταση.
2. Τρεις επανεκκινήσεις χωρίς ενημέρωση. Νόμιζα κόλλησε (ή κόλλησε; )
3. Updates μετά την εγκατάσταση, στο power-up, στο power-off (!)
4. Αν και άλλαξα γλώσσα εμφανίζεται η γλώσσα της πρωτότυπης εγκατάστασης σε Login, Update, στον ήχο (!), σε power-off και σε shutdown. Φαντάζομαι θα έχω την ίδια γλώσσα και σε recovery.
5. Το λειτουργικό είναι πρόωρο (αισθάνθηκα beta tester) αν δεν έχεις οθόνη πολλαπλής αφής. Για πένα είναι καταστροφή. Ελπίζω να μπορείς να απενεργοποιήσεις το metro αν έχεις φορητό με πένα. Βάζεις δεύτερο window manager windows phone style και δεν μπορείς να κάνεις exit. Σίγουρα θα μπερδευτεί κοσμάκης αν και είναι στην σωστή κατεύθυνση, αυτή η μετάβαση θα πονέσει.
6. Στο metro δεν μπορούσα να κάνω scroll με την πένα παρά μόνο με την μπάρα. Ή δεν το δοκίμασαν, ή δεν τους νοιάζει.
7. Στο metro δεν μπορώ να κάνω έξοδο εφαρμογής με την πένα (ή δεν το βρήκα; )
8. Το πληκτρολόγιο δεν εμφανίζεται σε πεδία κειμένο στο metro (νομίζω και στο κλασικό Window Manager - δεν ασχολήθηκα)
9. Τα πλήκτρα του tablet δεν λειτουργούν σε Windows-8.
10. Βασανιστικά αργή η εγκατάσταση των updates.
11. Στην εγκατάσταση μου εμφάνιζε διπλότυπο το wifi, δούλευε ένα από τα δύο.
12. Δεν έχει πρόγραμμα mail; Έβαλα το thunderbird. Για να κατεβάσω το Outlook μου ζητούσε να μπω πρώτα στο email αλλά πως να μπω αν δεν έχω mail client; Duuuhh (έδωσα mail χωρίς web interface)
13. Η κάρτα γραφικών αναφέρει ό,τι δεν δουλεύει, αλλά δουλεύει (!?).
14. Αν κατάλαβα σωστά με «κλείδωσε» και στα bit. (epic fail)

----------


## grovolis

To "Get more Features for Windows 8" τι είναι? και γιατί δεν μου δέχεται το cd key?

----------


## riddle3

> To "Get more Features for Windows 8" τι είναι? και γιατί δεν μου δέχεται το cd key?


 Αν έχεις τα "απλά" Win8 και όχι τα Pro, μπορείς να τα αναβαθμίσεις σε Pro με 40$.
Επίσης από εκεί αγοράζεις/βάζεις και το Windows Media Center. Αν και έχω το κλειδί από τα WMC δεν δοκίμασα αν το παίρνει.

----------


## grovolis

> Αν έχεις τα "απλά" Win8 και όχι τα Pro, μπορείς να τα αναβαθμίσεις σε Pro με 40$.
> Επίσης από εκεί αγοράζεις/βάζεις και το Windows Media Center. Αν και έχω το κλειδί από τα WMC δεν δοκίμασα αν το παίρνει.


Κάπου διάβασα ότι για κάποιες μέρες μπορείς να πάρεις δωρεάν κλειδί για το WMC, ισχύει?

----------


## Avesael

> Κάπου διάβασα ότι για κάποιες μέρες μπορείς να πάρεις δωρεάν κλειδί για το WMC, ισχύει?


Ισχύει κανονικά.

----------


## grovolis

> Ισχύει κανονικά.


Μπορείς να μου δώσεις κάποιο λίνκ? Γιατί δεν έχω ιδέα που να το βρω!

----------


## grousso

Ισχυει. Πριν καμια 10αρια σελιδες υπαρχει και το λινκ

----------


## grovolis

> Ισχυει. Πριν καμια 10αρια σελιδες υπαρχει και το λινκ


Για όποιον ενδιαφέρετε στην σελίδα 14 για την ακρίβεια! Να σαι καλά φίλε!

----------


## Amlet

Καλημερα παιδια. 

Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω καποια πραγματακια για να μου λυσετε τις αποριες εαν μπορειτε!

Στο καταστημα μου εχω 6 υπολογιστες που καποια εχουν windows XP και καποια Windows 7, τα οποια θελω να τα κανω σε 8ρια Pro. Σκεφτομαι να αγορασω την εκδοση με το DVD μεσα για να το εχω στο καταστημα σε περιπτωση που γινει καποιος ελεγχος. Αυτο που θα ηθελα να ρωτησω ειναι :

Θα ειμαι καλυμενος σε περιπτωση ελεγχου? Λογικα αν παρω την εκδοση με το DVD με 15 ευρω παραπανω, και το εχω στο γραφειο θα εχω προβλημα??

Δευτερον μπορω οταν τα παρω  να ενεργοποιησω μονο τα 2 απο τα 6 μιας και ειναι ρισκο για την δουλεια να μπω σε πειραματισμους αυτη τη στιγμη? Θα εχω προβλημα πχ θα γινουν expired? 

Τριτον διαβασα οτι ισχυει μονο μεχρι 5 υπολογιστες, αυτο αληθευει η να τα κανω ολα σε ενα ονομα?

Ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια!

----------


## stelios4711

Σου στέλνουν με email τιμολόγιο αγοράς 
Αυτό δεν μπορεί να σε καλύψει αν το εκτυπώσεις; 

Μπορείς την 6 φορά να βάλεις διαφορετικό email 
To όνομα μπορείς να αφήσεις το ίδιο δεν το εξετάζουν

Εφόσον τα αγοράσεις μπορείς να τα ενεργοποιήσεις όποτε θέλεις δεν λήγουν

----------


## sdikr

> Σου στέλνουν με email τιμολόγιο αγοράς 
> Αυτό δεν μπορεί να σε καλύψει αν το εκτυπώσεις; 
> 
> Μπορείς την 6 φορά να βάλεις διαφορετικό email 
> To όνομα μπορείς να αφήσεις το ίδιο δεν το εξετάζουν
> 
> Εφόσον τα αγοράσεις μπορείς να τα ενεργοποιήσεις όποτε θέλεις δεν λήγουν



Ναι αλλά όπως είπαμε η τιμή καλύπτει συγκεκριμένο πράγμα,  δεν θα το έκανα σε επαγγελματική έδρα 

πχ λέει,  οτι η τιμή είναι για αναβάθμιση νόμιμα αγορασμένου λογισμικού μετάξυ κάποιων ημερομηνιών,

----------


## Amlet

> Ναι αλλά όπως είπαμε η τιμή καλύπτει συγκεκριμένο πράγμα,  δεν θα το έκανα σε επαγγελματική έδρα 
> 
> πχ λέει,  οτι η τιμή είναι για αναβάθμιση νόμιμα αγορασμένου λογισμικού μετάξυ κάποιων ημερομηνιών,


Ωραια τα 3 τα εχω αγορασει πριν απο 5 μηνες περιπου, αυτα με τα windows 7. Αλλα γιατι να μην μπορω να βαλω και στα Windows XP? Aφου θα πληρωσω κανονικα, αντε και 45 ευρω. Σχεδον δηλαδη η τιμη θα αγγιξει τα 70 για ΟΕΜ των 7. Απλα ελεγα ρε παιδια να κανουμε λιγη οικονομια πλεον κυνηγαμε και το ευρω δυστυχως...  :Sad: 

Y.Γ Ειναι και Pro υποτιθετε γιαυτο το σκεφτηκα

----------


## spelljammer

Πάντως όποιος βάζει τα 8 "επειδή έχουν μόνο 15 ευρώ" έστω και δοκιμαστικά κι ας μην του αρέσει το metro, μετά να μη φωνάζει που η microsoft θα θεωρήσει τα 8 "τεράστια εμπορική επιτυχία" και θα συνεχίσει στο ίδιο μοτίβο. 

Εγώ όσο κάνω τη δουλειά μου με τα 7 δε θα βάλω τα 8 ακόμα κι αν τα δίνουν τζάμπα. Τα δοκίμασα, τα σιχάθηκα, τέλος. Ας μην τους αποθρασύνουμε επειδή τα δίνουν φτηνά, για να κάνουμε το PC downgrade σε tablet...

----------


## sonic

> Πάντως όποιος βάζει τα 8 "επειδή έχουν μόνο 15 ευρώ" έστω και δοκιμαστικά κι ας μην του αρέσει το metro, μετά να μη φωνάζει που η microsoft θα θεωρήσει τα 8 "τεράστια εμπορική επιτυχία" και θα συνεχίσει στο ίδιο μοτίβο. 
> 
> Εγώ όσο κάνω τη δουλειά μου με τα 7 δε θα βάλω τα 8 ακόμα κι αν τα δίνουν τζάμπα. Τα δοκίμασα, τα σιχάθηκα, τέλος. Ας μην τους αποθρασύνουμε επειδή τα δίνουν φτηνά, για να κάνουμε το PC downgrade σε tablet...


Σώπα καημένε τα σιχάθηκες κιόλας :Laughing:

----------


## Piparas

> Σε εμένα δεν χρειάστηκε, ενεργοποιήθηκαν αυτόματα χωρίς πρόβλημα.


 :One thumb up:  Ομοίως και σε μένα!

----------


## kerneld

Έχω φτάσει στο παράθυρο όπου βάζω στοιχεία πιστωτικής, πατάω next αλλά δεν προχωράει. Κάποια ιδέα?

----------


## lak100

παιδια βαζω τα στοιχεια αλλα δεν δεχεται το ταχυδρομικο κωδικα τι  να κανω?

----------


## malakudi

Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω πιο το νόημα να αγοράζεις τα Win8 με 15 ευρώ ενώ δεν έχεις καμία από τις προϋποθέσεις με τις οποίες γίνεται η προσφορά - δηλαδή προηγούμενη άδεια windows 7 και αγορά μετά τον Ιούνιο 2012. Ποια η διαφορά με το να το βάλεις αντίγραφο; Το ότι έχεις valid δικό σου key δε λέει κάτι, αφού κάλλιστα μπορεί να τα ανακαλέσει σε όσους έκαναν τη διαδικασία παράτυπα (και φυσικά να κρατήσει τα 15 ευρώ). Ποιο το νόημα αν είσαι πάλι παράνομος; Το αν θα σε ανακαλύψουν είναι αδιάφορο, το ίδιο ισχύει και με τις αντιγραμμένες εκδόσεις.

----------


## hellenicsun

Ακόμη να μου έρθει (από χθες) το κλειδί για το WMC.

----------


## Vumba

> Ακόμη να μου έρθει (από χθες) το κλειδί για το WMC.


Και εμένα το ίδιο. Γιατί αργή τόσο πολύ ;  :Thinking:

----------


## Piparas

> παιδια βαζω τα στοιχεια αλλα δεν δεχεται το ταχυδρομικο κωδικα τι  να κανω?


Μετά τα πρώτα τρία ψηφία του ταχυδρομικού κώδικα άσε ένα κενό, δηλαδή πρέπει να είναι της μορφής 123 45. 




> Και εμένα το ίδιο. Γιατί αργή τόσο πολύ ;


Όσον αφορά το κλειδί για wmc μην ανησυχείτε, όπως είπαν και τα παιδιά παραπάνω, αργεί αλλά έρχεται. Κι εγώ το περιμένω από χθες.

----------


## ludist

> Ας μην τους αποθρασύνουμε επειδή τα δίνουν φτηνά, για να κάνουμε το PC downgrade σε tablet...


Τα tablet (η οθόνη αφής) είναι το μέλλον, το ποντίκι παρελθόν (ίσως το κρατήσουν για τα fps). Το πρόβλημα είναι όπως με τα κινητά Windows Mobile. Ήταν μισοτελειωμένα με πένα αντί για αφή. Το αντίστοιχο τώρα είναι πως δεν υπάρχουν φθηνές λύσεις με οθόνη πολλαπλής αφής, οπότε έχεις πάλι μισοτελειωμένα / μεσοβέζικα πράγματα.

Σε 1-2 χρόνια όμως, ίσως αλλάξουν τα πράγματα και βγουν τα «σωστά» Windows-9 (10?) υποστηριζόμενα από σωστό hardware.

----------


## Helix

> Τα tablet (η οθόνη αφής) είναι το μέλλον, το ποντίκι παρελθόν (ίσως το κρατήσουν για τα fps).


Ναι, ναι, το ποντίκι παρελθόν για όλους όσους αρκούνται να ακούν μουσική, να βλέπουν καμιά ταινία, να μπαίνουν στο φασομπούκι, να παίζουν παιχνιδάκια... Κατά τα άλλα τι κι αν έχουν πρόβλημα με οθόνες αφής όσοι:

1. Επεξεργάζονται κείμενα, ήχο, εικόνα, βίντεο και πάει λέγοντας...
2. Παίζουν shooters ή γενικά action games και όχι απλά πασιέντζα ή θυμωμένα πουλιά
3. Γενικά παίζουν παιχνίδια και προτιμάνε να βλέπουν τα δρώμενα στην οθόνη από... τις δαχτυλάρες τους
4. Όσοι διατηρούν στην κατοχή τους παλιά μηχανήματα ή για τον α' ή β' λόγο δεν σηκώνουν καν γραφικό περιβάλλον (βλέπε servers)

Αφού όλοι αυτοί αποτελούν την μειοψηφία των users  :ROFL: 

Αυτές τις μπούρδες πετάτε ώρες ώρες και περιμένετε να σας πάρουν και σοβαρά  :Thumb down:

----------


## hellenicsun

> Ναι, ναι, το ποντίκι παρελθόν για όλους όσους αρκούνται να ακούν μουσική, να βλέπουν καμιά ταινία, να μπαίνουν στο φασομπούκι, να παίζουν παιχνιδάκια... Κατά τα άλλα τι κι αν έχουν πρόβλημα με οθόνες αφής όσοι:
> 
> 1. Επεξεργάζονται κείμενα, ήχο, εικόνα, βίντεο και πάει λέγοντας...
> 2. Παίζουν shooters ή γενικά action games και όχι απλά πασίεντζα ή θυμωμένα πουλιά
> 3. Γενικά παίζουν παιχνίδια και προτιμάνε να βλέπουν τα δρώμενα στην οθόνη από... τις δαχτυλάρες τους
> 4. Όσοι διατηρούν στην κατοχή τους παλιά μηχανήματα ή για τον α' ή β' λόγο δεν σηκώνουν καν γραφικό περιβάλλον (βλέπε servers)
> 
> Αφού όλοι αυτοί αποτελούν την μειοψηφία των users 
> 
> Αυτές τις μπούρδες πετάτε ώρες ώρες και περιμένετε να σας πάρουν και σοβαρά


Δηλαδή θεωρείς απίθανο σε 2 έτη από τώρα να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου σε μια οθόνη αφής με ένα Photoshop επανασχεδιασμένο για χρήση με τα δάκτυλα;

----------


## sotos65

> Δηλαδή θεωρείς απίθανο σε 2 έτη από τώρα να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου σε μια οθόνη αφής με ένα Photoshop επανασχεδιασμένο για χρήση με τα δάκτυλα;


Ναι...

----------


## Helix

> Δηλαδή θεωρείς απίθανο σε 2 έτη από τώρα να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου σε μια οθόνη αφής με ένα Photoshop επανασχεδιασμένο για χρήση με τα δάκτυλα;


1000%. Προγράμματα όπως το Photoshop δουλεύουν με την ακρίβεια. Βάλε εσύ την δαχτυλάρα στην οθόνη να εστιάσεις στο pixel που θες. Και μην μου πεις για zoom. Θέλω την δουλειά μου να την κάνω σε μισή ώρα, όχι σε 20. Παραγωγικότητα και οθόνες αφής *απλά* δεν συμβαδίζουν.

----------


## hellenicsun

Εγώ πάλι όσο αφορά το μέλλον, ειδικά μετά τα 8, θα κρατήσω μικρό καλάθι.

----------


## ludist

Off Topic




*Spoiler:*








> Ναι, ναι, το ποντίκι παρελθόν για όλους όσους αρκούνται να ακούν μουσική, να βλέπουν καμιά ταινία, να μπαίνουν στο φασομπούκι, να παίζουν παιχνιδάκια... Κατά τα άλλα τι κι αν έχουν πρόβλημα με οθόνες αφής όσοι:
> 
> 1. Επεξεργάζονται κείμενα, ήχο, εικόνα, βίντεο και πάει λέγοντας...
> 2. Παίζουν shooters ή γενικά action games και όχι απλά πασιέντζα ή θυμωμένα πουλιά
> 3. Γενικά παίζουν παιχνίδια και προτιμάνε να βλέπουν τα δρώμενα στην οθόνη από... τις δαχτυλάρες τους
> 4. Όσοι διατηρούν στην κατοχή τους παλιά μηχανήματα ή για τον α' ή β' λόγο δεν σηκώνουν καν γραφικό περιβάλλον (βλέπε servers)
> 
> Αφού όλοι αυτοί αποτελούν την μειοψηφία των users 
> 
> Αυτές τις μπούρδες πετάτε ώρες ώρες και περιμένετε να σας πάρουν και σοβαρά


Μα όχι και η μειοψηφία. Η βλακεία και η αδράνεια της συνήθειας θα είναι πάντα η πλειοψηφία  :Smile: 

(οι πολλοί που τα «πετάνε» μπούρδες ποιοί είναι; Με ενδιαφέρει να γνωρίσω κόσμο που ασχολείται με το μέλλον και όχι με το παρελθόν. [Unity? Φτου κακά!])

Ξέρεις εκτός από το ποντίκι υπάρχουν και άλλοι αισθητήρες που χωράνε σε ένα κινητό, λες να μην χωράνε σε μία φορητή συσκευή ελέγχου; Έχει προχωρήσει η τεχνολογία.

1.
α. Επεξεργασία κειμένου γίνεται καλύτερα με οθόνη αφής. Ένα sms να γράψεις σε σοβαρό smartphone αρκεί να πάρεις μερικές ιδέες. π.χ. 3 Μαΐου for the masses.
β. Στον ήχο να δεις πως βολεύει! Για προσπάθησε να δουλέψεις το mixxx με ποντίκι αντί με πολλαπλή αφή! Θες να μας πεις ότι τόσοι και τόσοι άνθρωποι αγοράζουν midi controllers (ή κατασκευάζουν δικούς τους) επειδή δεν κατάλαβαν ότι είναι καλύτερα με το ποντίκι; Να τους το πω να το μάθουν. #hell_no Να γράφεις παρτιτούρα με ποντίκι; Άλλη κατάρα. Το δοκίμασα και αγάπησα το lilypond.
γ. Στην εικόνα πάλι μούρλια είναι. Ρώτα έναν ζωγράφο με σοβαρή πένα πίεσης (το ποντίκι έχει πίεση; ). Σε οθόνη πολλαπλής αφής μιά χαρά εύκολο crop έκανα και με ακρίβεια pixel. Και τα effects μου έβαλα, δεν καταλαβαίνω πού το πρόβλημα.
δ. Video, δεν βλέπω πάλι το πρόβλημα. Ευκολότερο να πετάς κομμάτια με το χέρι και να διαλέγεις τα effects.
2. Για fps, μάλλον μας βλέπω με απλή κάσκα στο κεφάλι ή με κάμερα απέναντι στην οθόνη (το wiimote είναι παλιά υπόθεση - ίσως το έχασες. Συγγνώμη αλλά προτιμώ fps με το wiimote. Δεν το σύνδεσες με το Linux; Χάνεις, φοβερό εργαλείο). Δοκίμασε ένα ραλάκι με τιμονιέρα ένα tablet που έχει αισθητήρες ακριβείας. Θα εκπλαγείς. Γενικότερα για παιχνίδια υπάρχουν κατάλληλοι αισθητήρες σε μία συσκευή (π.χ. tablet) ανώτεροι του ποντικιού που προσωμοιώνουν πραγματικές κινήσεις. Το ποντίκι τί προσομοιώνει; Μόνο προσομειώνει (τί σου κάνει ένα γράμμα)
3. Σε έχασα. Αν είμαι προγραμματιστής, kernel hacker, package creator μετράει η γνώμη μου περισσότερο; Να φέρω τα πτυχία αν είναι να τα μετρήσουμε. #hell_no__no2
4. Εξαφανίστηκες. Οθόνη πολλαπλής αφής σε server; Γιατί; Μόνο και μόνο για να φτάσεις το 4; Θα γίνει και αυτό, αλλά πολυτέλεια. Συνήθως ο server δεν δουλεύει τοπικά (!)



Θα μπορούσα να γράψω και ένα περαστικά, αλλά είχα κέφι  :Smile:  Τρεις εταιρίες Canonical, Apple, Microsoft πάνε σε αφή (νομίζω και το Xorg). Προφανώς είναι παγκόσμια συνωμοσία και ο αφελής δεν την κατάλαβα.

----------


## blade_

να ρωτησω κατι..σε μελλοντικη αλλαγη δισκου..αν θελω νεα εγκατασταση..με το serial που εχω..κανω εγκατασταση παλι κανονικα?

----------


## ArXiLaMaS

> να ρωτησω κατι..σε μελλοντικη αλλαγη δισκου..αν θελω νεα εγκατασταση..με το serial που εχω..κανω εγκατασταση παλι κανονικα?


Ναι κανονικά!

----------


## Vumba

Εγώ πάντως όσο η Logitech θα βγάζει αξιόλογο Hardware θα το παλέψω μετά θα πάω στον G5 της Apple  :Razz:  Υπάρχουν και τώρα οθόνες αφής επίσης και η Apple που πουλάει μόνο μια οθόνη που τα έχει όλα μέσα δεν την έχει κάνει αφής γιατί τα μηχανήματα της τα δουλεύουν άνθρωποι που ασχολούνται με την λεπτομέρεια και το σχέδιο δεν νομίζω να μην μπορούσε ολόκληρη apple να πλασάρει μηχάνημα Table στην ουσία  :Razz:  έτσι και αλλιώς 1 χρόνο εγγυήσεις θα του έδινε  :Embarassed:

----------


## Helix

Off Topic





> Τρεις εταιρίες Canonical, Apple, Microsoft πάνε σε αφή (νομίζω και το Xorg).


Η μία χειρότερη απ' την άλλη.

----------


## Jazzer

Είμαι πλέον στα Windows 8 και ομολογώ ότι μου αρέσουν πολύ.  :One thumb up:  Άφησα πίσω μου τα 7άρια και ελπίζω να μη μου λείψουν !  :Razz:

----------


## Vumba

> Είμαι πλέον στα Windows 8 και ομολογώ ότι μου αρέσουν πολύ.  Άφησα πίσω μου τα 7άρια και ελπίζω να μη μου λείψουν !


Να σου λείψουν δύσκολο, εγώ όσο τα δούλεψα τα 8, δεύτερη ημέρα τώρα είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος τα αγάπησα σταθερά και γρήγορα με το Metro UI θέλω λίγο χρόνο για να το κάνω να πετάει αλλά εντάξει. 

Αυτό που με παραξένεψε είναι ότι πολύ λίγες εταιρίες με Antivirus έχουν Support τα 8αρια μας . :Thinking:  

Κατά τα άλλα είμαστε ωραία και νόμιμη  :Razz:

----------


## blade_

> Ναι κανονικά!


ευχαριστω!!!

μια χαρα ειναι τα 8,το μετρο σχεδον το αγνοω καθε φορα,αλλα την ταχυτητα τους δε μπορω να την αγνοησω  :Smile:

----------


## rexdimos

παιδια μια ερωτηση το esd που δημουργει μπορουμε να το καψουμε σε dvd οπως ειανι ωστε αν χρειαστει να κανουμε στο μελλον format να το χρησιμοποιησουμε και πως γινεται αυτο?επισης τα windowsold που εχει τα σβηνουμε?

----------


## George978

για παιχνιδιαρηδες http://www.ocaholic.ch/xoops/html/mo...mid=903&page=9

----------


## blade_

δεν ειναι κ τοσο τραγικες οι διαφορες.ασε που μπορει να καλυτερεψει το πραμα,μολις γραφουν καλυτεροι drivers

----------


## sotos65

> Και εμένα το ίδιο. Γιατί αργή τόσο πολύ ;


Πριν από λίγο μου ήρθε με email...

----------


## stelios4711

> παιδια μια ερωτηση το esd που δημουργει μπορουμε να το καψουμε σε dvd οπως ειανι ωστε αν χρειαστει να κανουμε στο μελλον format να το χρησιμοποιησουμε και πως γινεται αυτο?επισης τα windowsold που εχει τα σβηνουμε?


Μπορείς να κάψεις ένα DVD με αυτά τα αρχεία όμως δεν θα είναι bootable 
Θα μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις μόνο μέσα από windows αφού πατήσεις το setup.exe 
Αν χρειαστεί να κάνεις εγκατάσταση χωρίς να προϋπάρχει λειτουργικό μπορείς  φτιάξεις ένα boοtable usb disk με αυτό το εργαλείο
Windows 7 USB/DVD Download tool

----------


## rexdimos

και με τα παλια windowsold που εχει κρατησει τι κανω τα σβηνω?το εργαλειο αυτο προυποθετει την υπαρξη ομως iso φιλε για να φτιαξει ενα bootable dvd /usb

----------


## gravis

τι build εκδοση εμφανιζουν τα final win 8?

----------


## Vumba

> για παιχνιδιαρηδες http://www.ocaholic.ch/xoops/html/mo...mid=903&page=9


Είσαι κορυφή! Πολύ ωραία ή εικόνα  :ROFL:  

sotos65, δυστυχώς εγώ ακόμα περιμένω. Ήρθε κανονικά στο Inbox? γιατί εγώ κοιτάω τα τα Junk μήπως αλλά τίποτα.

----------


## blade_

> Μπορείς να κάψεις ένα DVD με αυτά τα αρχεία όμως δεν θα είναι bootable 
> Θα μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις μόνο μέσα από windows αφού πατήσεις το setup.exe 
> Αν χρειαστεί να κάνεις εγκατάσταση χωρίς να προϋπάρχει λειτουργικό μπορείς  φτιάξεις ένα boοtable usb disk με αυτό το εργαλείο
> Windows 7 USB/DVD Download tool



εισαι σιγουρος?εγω γιατι νομιζω οτι δημιουργει ενα bootable usb δισκο?

κατεβαινουν κ σε μενα τωρα  :Smile:

----------


## nnn

Αν πατήσετε επάνω στο shortcut που βγάζει στο desktop, σας δίνει επιλογή να φτιάξετε bootable usb ή DVD iso  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Να σου λείψουν δύσκολο, εγώ όσο τα δούλεψα τα 8, δεύτερη ημέρα τώρα είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος τα αγάπησα σταθερά και γρήγορα με το Metro UI θέλω λίγο χρόνο για να το κάνω να πετάει αλλά εντάξει. 
> 
> Αυτό που με παραξένεψε είναι ότι πολύ λίγες εταιρίες με Antivirus έχουν Support τα 8αρια μας . 
> 
> Κατά τα άλλα είμαστε ωραία και νόμιμη


Το θέμα των Antivirus είναι λίγο περίεργο, έχω  τις τελευταίες εκδόσεις των Norton Internet Security και Norton 360, και ενώ παίζουν κανονικά, τα 8άρια δεν τα αναγνωρίζουν σαν ενεργοποιημένα, υποθέτω κάποιο security option έμεινε ξεχασμένο.

----------


## blade_

δλδ το προγραμμα τρεχει κανονικα και τα 8ρια βγαζουν σφαλμα γνησιοτητας?

μηπως επειδη τρεχει κ παραλληλα το δικο της antivirus?

----------


## Vumba

Έχω να δουλέψω μια δεκαετία το Norton όταν ήταν βαρύς και ασήκωτος και δεν μπορώ να εκφέρω γνώμη αλλά γενικά δεν το περίμενα μόνο 5 - 6 Antivirus να λένε ότι δουλεύουν από όσο έψαξα το Internet Και πάλι δεν μου κάνει κανένα. Βέβαια υπάρχει μια εκδοσή του Norton στο Store αλλά δεν κατάλαβα τι είναι αυτό. Το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι να προσέχω που πάω και θα περιμένω με το Windows defender. Μέχρι να κάνει κάτι το Avast γιατί έχω πληρωμένες καμιά 200+ ημέρες και δεν έχω Antivirus τώρα  :ROFL:

----------


## nnn

> δλδ το προγραμμα τρεχει κανονικα και τα 8ρια βγαζουν σφαλμα γνησιοτητας?
> 
> μηπως επειδη τρεχει κ παραλληλα το δικο της antivirus?


Δουλεύει κανονικά και όπως πρέπει, απλά δεν γίνεται σωστά detect πως είναι ενεργή η προστασία του και το Action center "γκρινιάζει" πως δεν έχει antivirus, no big deal.

- - - Updated - - -




> Έχω να δουλέψω μια δεκαετία το Norton όταν ήταν βαρύς και ασήκωτος και δεν μπορώ να εκφέρω γνώμη αλλά γενικά δεν το περίμενα μόνο 5 - 6 Antivirus να λένε ότι δουλεύουν από όσο έψαξα το Internet Και πάλι δεν μου κάνει κανένα. Βέβαια υπάρχει μια εκδοσή του Norton στο Store αλλά δεν κατάλαβα τι είναι αυτό. Το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι να προσέχω που πάω και θα περιμένω με το Windows defender. Μέχρι να κάνει κάτι το Avast γιατί έχω πληρωμένες καμιά 200+ ημέρες και δεν έχω Antivirus τώρα


Microsoft Security Essentials και θα είσαι οκ  :Wink: 

my bad, ο Defender κάνει την δουλειά του MSE πλέον στα 8άρια, οπότε πάλι είσαι οκ.

----------


## boombastic

γνωριζει καποιος λινκ για να δουμε τις απαιτήσεις συστηματος που θελουν τα 8??

----------


## Vumba

> Δουλεύει κανονικά και όπως πρέπει, απλά δεν γίνεται σωστά detect πως είναι ενεργή η προστασία του και το Action center "γκρινιάζει" πως δεν έχει antivirus, no big deal.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Microsoft Security Essentials και θα είσαι οκ


Κατάλαβα εγώ με τον Avast Internet Security είχα BSODs. Βέβαια ωραία έγινε η μπλε οθόνη  :Razz:  αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι ότι οι εταιρίες με τα αντιβιοτικά μας άφησαν ξεκρέμαστους  :Sad:

----------


## nnn

Οι αλλαγές του πυρήνα των 8 τους βρήκε απροετοίμαστους  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Vumba

> γνωριζει καποιος λινκ για να δουμε τις απαιτήσεις συστηματος που θελουν τα 8??


Είναι στην πρώτη σελίδα του θέματος . :Embarassed: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Οι αλλαγές του πυρήνα των 8 τους βρήκε απροετοίμαστους


Οι αλλαγές του πυρήνα φταίνε ή ότι η Microsoft έριξε την τιμή  :Razz:  και ορμήσαμε απότομα  :Wink:

----------


## sonic

> γνωριζει καποιος λινκ για να δουμε τις απαιτήσεις συστηματος που θελουν τα 8??


Είναι πιο ελαφρά σε απαιτήσεις, αλλά πιο επιλεκτικά σε features.

----------


## vspiros

Το kaspersky pure 2 δεν έχει πρόβλημα!!!

----------


## blade_

δε τρεχει τιποτα,πιθανως να λυθει με κοντινο update

----------


## Piparas

Έλαβα κι εγώ πριν από λίγο το κλειδί για το media center pack. Φαντάζομαι θα ισχύει για κάθε φορά που κάνω εκ νέου εγκατάσταση των Windows ε;

----------


## rexdimos

τα παλια windows που κραταει ειναι  ασφαλες να τα σβησουμε?

----------


## sonic

Ναι, κανένα πρόβλημα!

----------


## rexdimos

Ναι αλλα δεν τα σβηνει ξερει καποιος καποιο εργαλειο?

----------


## Wonderland

> Ναι αλλα δεν τα σβηνει ξερει καποιος καποιο εργαλειο?


To Unlocker είναι πολύ καλό.

----------


## gianna

Θέλω να κάνω upgrade τα 8 πάνω στα 7 κι όχι clean install. Έχω όμως dual boot σύστημα. Υπάρχει περίπτωση με το upgrade να γίνει κάποιο μπέρδεμα και να μην έχω πια πρόσβαση στα δύο λειτουργικά;

----------


## sonic

> Ναι αλλα δεν τα σβηνει ξερει καποιος καποιο εργαλειο?


Με Disk Cleanup του συστήματος.

----------


## Avesael

Εχθές το βράδυ πέρασα και τις τελευταίες εφαρμογές και utilitites που είχα στα 7αρια με 2-3 να μην τα εγκαθιστά λόγω είτε παλαιότητας είτε ασυμβατότητας. Τίποτε σημαντικό όμως. Γενικά πανε σφαίρα και αν και αρχικά στις δοκιμαστικές εκδόσεις μου είχε κακοφανεί το metro, τώρα δεν έχω πρόβλημα, αφού μια χαρά δουλεύεις και στο desktop όπως πριν.
Επίσης οι χρόνοι εκκίνησης και σβησίματος του pc είναι εντυπωσιακά μικρότεροι. Θυμίζουν OSX..... (ναι, τα είχα δίπλα τα 2 μηχανήματα pc και mac και το διαπίστωσα).
Α! Και για antivirus που αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω, ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ το Windows Defender (πρωην Security Essentials). Για πιο λόγο να πάω σε κάτι άλλο μη δοκιμασμένο (στα 8 εννοώ) που θα μου βαρύνει και το σύστημα και ουσιαστικά δε θα έχει και καμιά σημαντική διαφορά με το W.D. ;
Παντως όσο καιρο χρησιμοποιώ σε ουκ ολίγα pc το Security Essentials, δεν έχω το παραμικρό πρόβλημα. Ίσα ίσα που έχουν βρει ιούς που δεν τους έχουν βρει ούτε kaspersky, ούτε nod, ούτε avast...  :Wink:

----------


## airbus

και το nod32 τελευταια εκδοση δουλευει οκ

----------


## spelljammer

> Σώπα καημένε τα σιχάθηκες κιόλας


Ναι, τα δοκίμασα μέχρι και το τελευταίο RC και τα σιχάθηκα. Γιατί ένα PC δεν μπορεί και δεν πρέπει να έχει τη νοοτροπία του tablet. 

Στο tablet έχεις περιορισμούς, όπως το μέγεθος της οθόνης, τον διαθέσιμο χώρο για αυτά που πρέπει να φαίνονται στην οθόνη, τον αδύναμο επεξεργαστή, τη χαμηλή ram, τη διάρκεια ζωής της μπαταρίας και πολλά άλλα που επιβάλλουν στον χρήστη να συμβιβάζεται με μία κατώτερη του full-PC εμπειρία, με αντάλλαγμα το mobility.

Στα PC οι παραπάνω περιορισμοί δεν ισχύουν, ακόμα και αν μιλάμε για laptop. Οπότε, ας μην προσπαθούν οι κύριοι να μας πουλήσουν φύκια για μεταξωτές κορδέλες. Ναι, τα win8 φυσικά και έχουν βελτιώσεις στον kernel και άλλα under-the-hood σημεία, αλλά το βασικό selling point είναι το modern interface. Το οποίο με κάνει να ανησυχώ για τη βιωσιμότητα του ανθρώπινου είδους, εφόσον τα win8 κάνουν επιτυχία βεβαίως.

Κοινώς, μετά την τεράστια (δικαιολογημένη) επιτυχία των win7, που δεν χρειάζονται και τρομερές βελτιώσεις, αντί να βγάλουν 1 service pack, έβγαλαν νέο λειτουργικό με app-store. Χρειάζεται να προσθέσω κάτι άλλο; Οι χρηματορροές να 'ναι καλά. 

Πριν βγουν τα 7, ο Bill Gates έλεγε ότι τα windows θα πήγαιναν σε ένα unified UI (αλα Apple) όπου θα υπήρχε το ίδιο layout σε όλες τις native εφαρμογές.

4 χρόνια μετά, έχουμε αυτό το ανοσιούργημα που έχει άλλο interface για το νορμάλ desktop λειτουργικό και άλλο για το modern. Ούτε ο ie δεν έχει το ίδιο layout μεταξύ των 2 interface. Βασικά αμφιβάλλω αν είναι και το ίδιο πρόγραμμα σε desktop ή modern mode. Και στο κάτω-κάτω, γιατί μιλάμε για ένα λειτουργικό με 2 διακριτά interfaces?

----------


## sotos65

> Εχθές το βράδυ πέρασα και τις τελευταίες εφαρμογές και utilitites που είχα στα 7αρια με 2-3 να μην τα εγκαθιστά λόγω είτε παλαιότητας είτε ασυμβατότητας. Τίποτε σημαντικό όμως. Γενικά πανε σφαίρα και αν και αρχικά στις δοκιμαστικές εκδόσεις μου είχε κακοφανεί το metro, τώρα δεν έχω πρόβλημα, αφού μια χαρά δουλεύεις και στο desktop όπως πριν.
> ...


Ούτε εγώ έχω πρόβλημα με το metro (που ήταν από την αρχή αυτό που μου κάθησε στο στομάχι), πολύ απλά γιατί... δεν το βλέπω σχεδόν καθόλου  :Laughing: ! Ας είναι καλά το Classic Shell!  :One thumb up:

----------


## rexdimos

<<Με Disk Cleanup του συστήματος.>>αυτο πως το χρησιμοποιουμε την στιγμη που δεν δεχεται να σβησει καν τους φακελους ?

----------


## giwrgosth

Εγώ τι κάνω λάθος και ενώ βάζω ημερομηνία 12/9 μου βγάζει να πληρώσω 29,90?
Κατεβάζω το αρχείο, το τρέχω, κάνει ανάλυση του υλικού μου και μου βγάζει πληρωμή 29,90.
Διαβάζει το σειριακό του υπολογιστή?
Starter pack είναι.

----------


## nnn

Δεν έχεις πάρει κωδικό έκπτωσης στο email σου ?

----------


## riddle3

> Ναι, τα win8 φυσικά και έχουν βελτιώσεις στον kernel και άλλα under-the-hood σημεία


Τα 8 έχουν περισσότερες βελτιώσεις από τα 7, σε σχέση από ότι είχαν τα 7 από τα Vista. Μόνο για αυτό αξίζει η αναβάθμιση.




> Και στο κάτω-κάτω, γιατί μιλάμε για ένα λειτουργικό με 2 διακριτά interfaces?


Αναγκαστικά. 
Αν τώρα υπάρχουν ενστάσεις, σκέψου τι θα είχε γίνει αν έκοβαν τη δυνατότητα να τρέχεις τις πατροπαράδοτες x86/x64 εφαρμογές. 
Το metro (εξακολουθώ να το λέω metro, το modern ui δεν ακούγεται το ίδιο ωραία) ακόμα είναι σε beta σαν περιβάλλον και οι εφαρμογές που τρέχουν σε αυτό είναι λειψές, πχ metro skype έχει το 1/10 από τις δυνατότητες/επιλογές τoυ desktop skype. 

Αλλά σε μια-δυο γενιές θα είναι πλήρες και ίσως οι metro apps να ξεπεράσουν σε λειτουργικότητα τις υπάρχουσες. 
Όπως έγινε και σε iOS/Android. Θυμήσου τι έλεγαν οι die-hard symbian fans τότε, και δες πως τους ξεπέρασαν οι εξελίξεις. Σε iOS αυτή τη στιγμή τρέχεις full audio editors. 
Επειδή αυτές οι πλατφόρμες πλησιάζουν σε λειτουργικότητα και features τα κανονικά OS, σωστά έπραξε η Microsoft σαν ιδέα. Σαν execution ίσως να μπάζει σε μερικά σημεία, αλλά σαν πρώτο βήμα είναι σε καλό δρόμο.

Αυτή τη στιγμή με τα 8 έχεις ένα solid old-school OS, και ένα next-gen mobile OS πακέτο. Overall a good deal.

----------


## Viper

Κλειδι για Windows 8 PRO x86, κανει και για x64?

----------


## blade_

> Τα 8 έχουν περισσότερες βελτιώσεις από τα 7, σε σχέση από ότι είχαν τα 7 από τα Vista. Μόνο για αυτό αξίζει η αναβάθμιση.
> 
> 
> 
> Αναγκαστικά. 
> Αν τώρα υπάρχουν ενστάσεις, σκέψου τι θα είχε γίνει αν έκοβαν τη δυνατότητα να τρέχεις τις πατροπαράδοτες x86/x64 εφαρμογές. 
> Το metro (εξακολουθώ να το λέω metro, το modern ui δεν ακούγεται το ίδιο ωραία) ακόμα είναι σε beta σαν περιβάλλον και οι εφαρμογές που τρέχουν σε αυτό είναι λειψές, πχ metro skype έχει το 1/10 από τις δυνατότητες/επιλογές τoυ desktop skype. 
> 
> Αλλά σε μια-δυο γενιές θα είναι πλήρες και ίσως οι metro apps να ξεπεράσουν σε λειτουργικότητα τις υπάρχουσες. 
> ...


the man has spoken.μονο κ μονο για την ταχυτητα τους,αξιζει κανεις να περασει...σε ιδιο συστημα με 7,τα κανει ολα κ παντου πιο γρηγορα..δε τολμω να φανταστω πως τα παει με SSD.το μετρο απλα περιττευει σε μενα..

----------


## riddle3

> Κλειδι για Windows 8 PRO x86, κανει και για x64?


Πρέπει να κάνει.

----------


## manicx

Η έκδοση των 15€ είναι αντίστοιχη της DSP ή της retail; Με ενδιαφέρει για μελλοντικές επανεγκαταστάσεις.

----------


## airbus

> Πρέπει να κάνει.


ναι κανει

----------


## Viper

> Πρέπει να κάνει.





> ναι κανει


Πολυ ωραια :One thumb up:

----------


## vasileios13

> Εγώ τι κάνω λάθος και ενώ βάζω ημερομηνία 12/9 μου βγάζει να πληρώσω 29,90?
> Κατεβάζω το αρχείο, το τρέχω, κάνει ανάλυση του υλικού μου και μου βγάζει πληρωμή 29,90.
> Διαβάζει το σειριακό του υπολογιστή?
> Starter pack είναι.


Κωδικό έκπτωσης θες φίλε................

----------


## grovolis

Το AVG Antivirus 2013 Free φαίνεται να παίζει μια χαρά πάντως και το βλέπουν τα win8.

- - - Updated - - -

Επίσης στο cnet.com φαίνεται να υποστηρίζεται!

----------


## boombastic

> Εχθές το βράδυ πέρασα και τις τελευταίες εφαρμογές και utilitites που είχα στα 7αρια με 2-3 να μην τα εγκαθιστά λόγω είτε παλαιότητας είτε ασυμβατότητας. Τίποτε σημαντικό όμως. Γενικά πανε σφαίρα και αν και αρχικά στις δοκιμαστικές εκδόσεις μου είχε κακοφανεί το metro, τώρα δεν έχω πρόβλημα, αφού μια χαρά δουλεύεις και στο desktop όπως πριν.
> Επίσης οι χρόνοι εκκίνησης και σβησίματος του pc είναι εντυπωσιακά μικρότεροι. Θυμίζουν OSX..... (ναι, τα είχα δίπλα τα 2 μηχανήματα pc και mac και το διαπίστωσα).
> Α! Και για antivirus που αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω, ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ το Windows Defender (πρωην Security Essentials). Για πιο λόγο να πάω σε κάτι άλλο μη δοκιμασμένο (στα 8 εννοώ) που θα μου βαρύνει και το σύστημα και ουσιαστικά δε θα έχει και καμιά σημαντική διαφορά με το W.D. ;
> Παντως όσο καιρο χρησιμοποιώ σε ουκ ολίγα pc το Security Essentials, δεν έχω το παραμικρό πρόβλημα. Ίσα ίσα που έχουν βρει ιούς που δεν τους έχουν βρει ούτε kaspersky, ούτε nod, ούτε avast...


Παιδια μην μπερδεύεστε το win defender ηταν στα vista και στα 7 αλλα οταν περνούσες το mse το defender απενεργοποιουνταν.. οποτε φανταζομαι πως κατι παρόμοιο θα παιζει και με τα 8.

----------


## hellenicsun

> Παιδια μην μπερδεύεστε το win defender ηταν στα vista και στα 7 αλλα οταν περνούσες το mse το defender απενεργοποιουνταν.. οποτε φανταζομαι πως κατι παρόμοιο θα παιζει και με τα 8.


Στα 8 το Windows Defender αναλαμβάνει και τη θέση του MSE.

----------


## ckbond

Αγορά, δημιουργία και DVD αλλά και usb bootable όλα πήγαν μια χαρά...

Ξεκίνησε η εγκατάσταση και όλα μπήκαν κανονικά... έκανα clean install και τώρα είμαι στην διαδικασία να περάσω ότι software χρειάζομαι... 

Το μόνο παράξενο που μου κάνει προς το παρών είναι ότι ενώ έχουν γίνει όλα εγκατάσταση από Drivers βάζω μια SD card και δεν μου την διαβάζει καθόλου... Αν και το ψάχνω κάθε πρόταση δεκτή...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vumba

> Ούτε εγώ έχω πρόβλημα με το metro (που ήταν από την αρχή αυτό που μου κάθησε στο στομάχι), πολύ απλά γιατί... δεν το βλέπω σχεδόν καθόλου ! Ας είναι καλά το Classic Shell! 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 111261


sotos65, Ωραία η εφαρμογή την έχω δει και εγώ αλλά δεν είχα προσέξει ότι η άδεια χρήσεις είναι ανοικτό λογισμικό " Classic Shell is free and open-source software. " αλλά δεν θα πάρω θα κάτσω με το Metro UI :Razz:  Αλλά όποιος ενδιαφέρετε μπορεί να διευκολυνθεί, οπότε πολύ καλή πρόταση  :Wink: 

Σημείωση, άσχετο, έκανα την αγορά μου στις 27/10/2012 κατά τις 5 το απόγευμα αλλά ακόμα δεν μου έστειλα το Activate για το Media Center Pack. Πρέπει να κάνω κάτι ή να περιμένω. Πήρα το πακέτο με την έκδοση δεν ξέρω εάν παίζει αυτό ρόλο ?  :Sorry:

----------


## sotos65

Τίποτα παραπάνω από το να περιμένεις...




> Πήρα το πακέτο με την έκδοση δεν ξέρω εάν παίζει αυτό ρόλο ?


Δεν κατάλαβα ποιο πακέτο είναι αυτό...

----------


## Vumba

> Τίποτα παραπάνω από το να περιμένεις...
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν κατάλαβα ποιο πακέτο είναι αυτό...


Το Pro είναι απλός λέω εάν έχει καμία σημασία που το πλήρωσα 15€ άντε για 30€  :Embarassed:

----------


## Piparas

Για να πάρεις το media center pack πρέπει να βάλεις το e-mail σου εδώ, δεν σχετίζεται με την αγορά των windows 8.

----------


## sotos65

Όχι, τι σημασία να έχει; Αφού δεν σου ζητούν τίποτα όταν κάνεις την αίτηση για το MCP, παρά μόνο ένα email. Κι εγώ το ίδιο έχω...

----------


## Vumba

> Για να πάρεις το media center pack πρέπει να βάλεις το e-mail σου εδώ, δεν σχετίζεται με την αγορά των windows 8.





> Όχι, τι σημασία να έχει; Αφού δεν σου ζητούν τίποτα όταν κάνεις την αίτηση για το MCP, παρά μόνο ένα email. Κι εγώ το ίδιο έχω...


Ευχαριστώ πολύ και τους δύο για τις απαντήσεις σας ! Δεν το πρόσεξα καθόλου και εγώ περιμένω τζάμπα να έρθει μόνο του...  :Embarassed:

----------


## pit7

Πολυ καλη κινηση παντως αυτη απο τη Microsoft !!! Παρολο που ειχα φτιαξει δικο μου KMS-HOST για να τα ενεργοποιω καθε 180 μερες χωρις να εχω το αγχος αν θα υπαρχει online KMS server, αγορασα και δυο upgrade κλειδια ετσι για να υπαρχουν !!!

----------


## esertas

Για τον φίλο που δεν μπορούσε να σβήσει τον φάκελο windows.old, ούτε εγώ είχα βρει τρόπο να τον σβήσω και μπήκα αναγκαστικά με cd live ubuntu και πάλι δυσκολεύτηκα, αλλά τελικά τα κατάφερα.Ήταν και 16 γιγα.Δεν έλεγε.

----------


## Wonderland

> Το μόνο παράξενο που μου κάνει προς το παρών είναι ότι ενώ έχουν γίνει όλα εγκατάσταση από Drivers βάζω μια SD card και δεν μου την διαβάζει καθόλου... Αν και το ψάχνω κάθε πρόταση δεκτή...


Υποθέτω είσαι σε λαπτοπ. Ψάξε για drivers στο site της εταιρείας ειδικά για το μοντέλο σου, ας είναι και Win 7 ή Vista. Αν δε βρεις άκρη, search στο forum του κατασκευαστή και google search. Είχα ένα παρόμοιο πρόβλημα με τα 7 κι ένα Toshiba laptop, ήθελε συγκεκριμένους drivers της Ricoh για το card reader.

----------


## agelakos

Να κάνω μια ερώτηση εγω έχω τα 32bit μπορώ να κάνω εγκατάσταση σε 64 bit???Εγώ παρήγγειλα και το DVD 
θα έχει αυτην την δυνατότητα????Και επίσης αφου θα έχω το DVD θα μπορώ να κάνω καθαρή εγκατάσταση και 
εννοείται format??????

----------


## blade_

μολις πριν λιγο πηγα να κανω μια δευτερη αγορα...μου ρθε μειλ απο το paypal οτι εγινε η πληρωμη αλλα εβγαλε σφαλμα στο upgrade assistant...τι κανω???

- - - Updated - - -

χμ,μου την εβγαλε canceled...δε ξερω γιατι..μετα εκανα παλι προσπαθεια κ ολα καλα  :Smile:

----------


## nnn

Σήμερα διαπίστωσα πολλά προβλήματα στο Paypal σε 2 αγορές από ebay, με το ζόρι πήρε την πληρωμή στην μια, ίσως λόγω τυφώνα έχουν κλείσει τα συστήματα τους.

----------


## blade_

ελπιζω μονο να μη χρεωσε 2 φορες.

----------


## rexdimos

τελικα εγω τα καταφερα να το σβησω με το unlocker αλλα θελει ενα ενα αρχειο σε αυτα που δεν σβηνει ειναι βασανιστικο αλλα επρεπε να γινει

----------


## giwrgosth

> Δεν έχεις πάρει κωδικό έκπτωσης στο email σου ?


Ναι έχω πάρει.
Που στο καλό τον βάζω?

Στραβωμάρα!!!
_Μόλις φτάσετε στην οθόνη αγοράς, θα σας δείξει την τελική τιμή. Ωστόσο, στη σελίδα επιβεβαίωσης παραγγελίας, θα έχετε την ευκαιρία να εισάγετε τον κωδικό προσφοράς σας, και τότε η τιμή σας θα γίνει η τιμή προσφοράς του Windows Upgrade Offer* αφού κάνετε κλικ στο Εφαρμογή._

----------


## lmih

To Classic Shell δουλεύει καλά στα Win8?

----------


## JackDaniels

Καλησπέρα, προσπαθώ να εκτελέσω τον Windows Assistant και ενω κάνει έλεγχο συμβατότητας μου ανεφέρει Εσωτερικό Σφάλμα: Σφάλμα εκτέλεσης του ελέγχου συμβατότητας.... Έχει συμβεί σε κάποιν; καμιά ιδέα για λύση; Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων...

----------


## sotos65

> To Classic Shell δουλεύει καλά στα Win8?


Πολύ καλά, αυτό έβαλα αμέσως μετά την εγκατάσταση. Κυκλοφόρησε και μία φρέσκια έκδοση, η 3.6.2 προχθές [την οποία μόλις τώρα θυμήθηκα ότι ενώ την κατέβασα, ξέχασα να την εγκαταστήσω αφού έτυχαν κάτι updates ενδιάμεσα].




> == Version 3.6.2 general release (Oct, 2012): 
> - Added support for jump lists in the main menu 
> - Added support for displaying and launching Windows Store apps in Windows 8 
> - Faster skipping of the Metro screen in Windows 8 
> - Fixed some bugs found in the previous version


Edit. Τώρα μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις και τα Apps από το classic shell, nice!  :One thumb up:

----------


## lmih

> Πολύ καλά, αυτό έβαλα αμέσως μετά την εγκατάσταση. Κυκλοφόρησε και μία φρέσκια έκδοση, η 3.6.2 προχθές [την οποία μόλις τώρα θυμήθηκα ότι ενώ την κατέβασα, ξέχασα να την εγκαταστήσω αφού έτυχαν κάτι updates ενδιάμεσα].
> 
> 
> 
> Edit. Τώρα μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις και τα Apps από το classic shell, nice!


To Desktop Wallpaper μοναδικο!!!  :One thumb up:

----------


## sotos65

Διαλέγεις και παίρνεις (resolution)!  :Smile: 

Wallpaper

----------


## Iann

Τα RTM (64bit) έχουν μπει από 15/8 περίπου, κατέβασα την iso που διέρρευσε. Δεν έβαλα loader, με σκοπό να κάνω το upgrade των €30 (ή και των €15 γιατί όχι  :Razz:  ). Αφού προσπάθησα να τρέξω τον assistant, μετά το βήμα που σου λέει για τις εφαρμογες, βγάζει μήνυμα ότι τα 8 δεν είναι διαθέσιμα για την περιοχή μου για αγορά/κατέβασμα... Πρέπει να τρέξω τον assistant από άλλο pc με Win7; Με ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο το κλειδάκι να κάνω ενεργοποίηση, θα μπορώ απλά να το βάλω χωρίς να χρειαστεί να ξανακάνω εγκατάσταση;

----------


## rexdimos

εμενα τα 8 64bit upgrade μου δημιουργησαν το εξης προβλημα οταν παω να κανω μια απλη μεταφορα ενος μεγαλου ογκου αρχειων 250 gb απο ενα σκληρο σε ενα εξωτερικο σκληρο usb 3.0 seagate το pc παγωνει και μου κανει restart bsod με μυνημα  dpc_watchdog_violation  εψαξα λιγο στο google βρηκα καποια πραγματα για αυτο το λαθος αλλα δεν καταφερα να το διορθωσω αναβαθμιζοντας την καρτα γραφικων μου ati 6800 καταφερα να μπορω να κανω μεταφορα οχι ολου του ογκου μαζι αλλα σπαστα περιπου 60 gb την φορα ξερει καποιος κατι για αυτο το προβλημα?
και μια δευτερη ερωτηση αν κατεβασουμε την msdn release μπορουμε να χρησιμοποιησουμε εκ νεου το κλειδι που μας εστειλαν η αφου χρησιμοποιηθηκε μια φορα δεν γινεται πια?ο λογοσ που το ρωταω ειναι προφανης για καποιο μελλοντικο clean install

----------


## geopro64

Πως να κάνετε τα W8 να μοιάζουν με W7

----------


## manicx

Mήπως κάποιος γνωρίζει την απάντηση στην ερώτηση μου στο συγκεκριμένο post; Ευχαριστώ

----------


## nnn

> Mήπως κάποιος γνωρίζει την απάντηση στην ερώτηση μου στο συγκεκριμένο post; Ευχαριστώ


DSP/OEM αν και εφόσον ακολουθηθεί η έως τώρα πολιτική, θα μπορείς να την ενεργοποιήσεις σε νέο μηχάνημα.

----------


## ThReSh

> Πως να κάνετε τα W8 να μοιάζουν με W7


κάτι για να μοιάζουν με XP, 98, 95 ?  :Razz:

----------


## giorgosthess

Εμπρός! Πίσω! Που έλεγε και ο Πώποτας.  :Razz:

----------


## blade_

2 μερες μετα ,δε πηρα τον κωδικο για το media center...κανεις αλλος το ιδιο?

----------


## hellenicsun

> 2 μερες μετα ,δε πηρα τον κωδικο για το media center...κανεις αλλος το ιδιο?


Εμένα μου ήρθε τελικά χθες νωρίς το πρωί. Καθυστερεί προφανώς αλλά θα σου έρθει.

----------


## blade_

για να δουμε...εδωσα το ιδιο μειλ με αυτο της αιτησης..

----------


## mihalis13

Πήρα και εγώ την προσφορά με τα 15 ευρώ και κατεβαίνουνε.Σε 13 λεπτά θα γράφονται στο dvd!!!

----------


## George_GPS

άκυρο, dlt pls

----------


## Amlet

Παιδια παω να κανω αγορα για αλλο ενα κλειδι με την προσφορα και δεν γινεται! Το εκανε κανεις τωρα τελευταια???

----------


## rexdimos

και σε μενα τα ιδια

----------


## grovolis

Εμένα μου ρθε σήμερα και έκανα αίτηση Κυριακή ( για το WMC)

----------


## Amlet

> και σε μενα τα ιδια


Τι εγινε ρε παιδια μας πηρανε χαμπερι??! Παει το 15ευρω? ΚΛΑΨΨΨΨ  :Razz:

----------


## vasileios13

> και σε μενα τα ιδια


Κωδικό προσφοράς έχεις λάβει και όταν τον βάζεις,δεν τον δέχεται?

----------


## Amlet

Δεν τον εχω λαβει καθολου!!!! Δεν γινεται γιατι βγαζει σφαλμα!! Οτι ναναι? Εχω και κωδικο απο προσφατα αγορασμενο υπολογιστη αλλα δεν μου βγαζει ουτε καν την διαδικασια!!

----------


## gmdb

Και εγώ από την Κυριακή το βραδύ ακόμα δεν πήρα κλειδί ..  για το WMC
διορθώνω........μόλις έφτασε  :Smile:

----------


## mihalis13

Το έκανα κανονικότατα το απογευμα και πήρα την προσφορα με τα 15 ευρω και κανονικα 64bit

----------


## Amlet

> Το έκανα κανονικότατα το απογευμα και πήρα την προσφορα με τα 15 ευρω και κανονικα 64bit




ΣΟΒΑΡΑ? ΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΡΕ ΜΑΣΤΟΡΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ! Εδω εχουμε φαει κολλημα εχω δοκιμασει σε 3 διαφορετικα PC!!

- - - Updated - - -

Παιδια δεν παιζει θα τρελαθω. Το προσπαθω τα τελευταια 120 λεπτα και τιποτα!!!!!!!!! Τι γινετε? Οτι ναναι??

----------


## teoxan

Κατέβασα κι εγω για το desktop, πήρα κλειδι και τωρα μολις τελείωσε και το κατέβασμα για το laptop.

Εγκατασταση δοκιμαστικά στο laptop σε λίγο και αύριο το desktop.

----------


## mihalis13

> ΣΟΒΑΡΑ? ΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΡΕ ΜΑΣΤΟΡΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ! Εδω εχουμε φαει κολλημα εχω δοκιμασει σε 3 διαφορετικα PC!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Παιδια δεν παιζει θα τρελαθω. Το προσπαθω τα τελευταια 120 λεπτα και τιποτα!!!!!!!!! Τι γινετε? Οτι ναναι??


Όπως γράφανε τα παιδιά στα προηγούμενα post.Μπήκα στη διευθυνση εδωσα ότι να'ναι στοιχεία μου στειλανε τον κωδικο στο email μου, τα κατεβασα,τα "εκαψα" σε ενα dvd και έκανα upgrade πάνω στα 7αρια

----------


## gmdb

Παίδες καμμιά ιδέα για το κέντρο των πολυμέσων, γιατί δεν το βλέπω σαν επιλογή να το ενεργοποιήσω....στις δυνατότητες των πολυμέσων μόνο τον media player βλέπω.

----------


## Amlet

Παιδια εγω τιποτα δυστυχως...δοκιμαζω απο το γραφειο τιποτα...δοκιμαζω απο το σπιτι τιποτα...δοκιμασε και ο αδερφος μου στο σπιτι του τιποτα!!!! Τι γινετε ωρε με σταμπαρανε?  :Razz:

----------


## 21706

> Παιδια εγω τιποτα δυστυχως...δοκιμαζω απο το γραφειο τιποτα...δοκιμαζω απο το σπιτι τιποτα...δοκιμασε και ο αδερφος μου στο σπιτι του τιποτα!!!! Τι γινετε ωρε με σταμπαρανε?


Αν εξηγήσεις τι έκανες βήμα-βήμα, ίσως κάποιος μπορέσει να σε βοηθήσει.

----------


## Amlet

Κατεβαζω το προγραμμα για την παραγγελια. Το προχωραω μεχρι το σημειο που πρεπει να πατησω Buy. Τα στοιχεια ολα κανονικα τα ειχα βαλει και τα δεχτηκε. Μετα παω στο windowsupgradeoffer και βαζω τα στοιχεια μου. Ειτε βαλω πχ οτι ναναι στοιχεια στον κατασκευαστη π.χ Πλαισιο Turbox ειτε κανονικα πχ Toshiba laptop μου πεταει σφαλμα αυτο το σφαλμα:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/692/lolymg.jpg/

Ειχα κανει πριν απο 4 μερες 1 κλειδι και εδω και 3 μερες δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα. Εχω τρελαθει, αλλα σκεφτομαι μπας και φταει το θεμα με τον τυφωνα και τα εχουν παιξει οι σερβερ τους? Τι να πω..

Υ.Γ Ημερομηνιες εχω δοκιμασει απειρες απο Ιουλιο 2012 μεχρι και χτεσινες..

----------


## 21706

Ακολούθησες τα βήματα που λέει εδώ;

----------


## Amlet

Αγορινα παω να μπω σε αυτο το thread που με ειπες αλλα βγαζει το εξης:

Amlet, δεν σας επιτρέπεται η πρόσβαση σε αυτή τη σελίδα. Αυτό μπορεί να συμβαίνει για έναν από τους παρακάτω λόγους:

    Ο λογαριασμός σας ίσως δε διαθέτει τα προνόμια που απαιτούνται για να έχετε πρόσβαση σε αυτή τη σελίδα. Μήπως προσπαθείτε να επεξεργαστείτε το μήνυμα κάποιου άλλου χρήστη, να αποκτήσετε πρόσβαση σε χαρακτηριστικά των διαχειριστών ή ενός άλλου συστήματος προνομίων;
    Αν προσπαθείτε να καταχωρήσετε μήνυμα, ίσως οι διαχειριστές έχουν απενεργοποιήσει το λογαριασμό σας ή απλά αυτός ακόμη δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί.

----------


## 21706

Τότε ατύχησες!
Πάντως μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις την προσφορά των 30€ 
που η διαδικασία είναι εντελώς νόμιμη.

----------


## nnn

Καθάρισε τα temporary αρχεία, καθάρισε τα cookies και ξαναδοκίμασε.

----------


## Amlet

Ευχαριστω παιδια για τις συμβουλες. Διαβασα τελικα το thread τα εκανα ολα και παλι τιποτα. Τα καθαρισα ολα nnn αλλα παλι τζιφος. Τι να πω μπορει τελικα να ειναι εντελως λοταρια ή να μην γινεται στους υπολογιστες μου... οταν εχω νεα θα σας ειδοποιησω ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## teoxan

[QUOTE=nnn;4861945]Καθάρισε τα temporary αρχεία, καθάρισε τα cookies και ξαναδοκίμασε.[/QUOTE


και σε μένα την πρώτη φορά μου έβγαζε "δεν είναι δυνατή η παραγγελία σας", καθάρισα όλα τα αρχεία στο temp, τα cookies και τα temporary internet files και δούλεψε μια χαρά.

Τώρα τα έχω εγκαταστήσει σε ένα laptop, όλα δουλεύουν καλά.

Είναι πιο γρήγορα απο τα 7αρια, λείπει βέβαια το Aero και το Metro θέλει λίγη συνήθεια.

Σε γενικές γραμμές όμως, το βρίσκω πολύ καλό, πιο αεράτο απο τα 7.

----------


## mihalis13

Ήρθε και ο κωδικός για το Windows Media Center!Όλα μια χαρά!!!

----------


## nnn

Μας πιάσανε
http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2012...All+Stories%29

ο τύπος το έκανε και report στην MS  :Laughing:

----------


## Amlet

Εγω πιστευω nnn οτι το εκανε επiτηδες η MS. Μπορει να το εκανε πιλοτικα για να δει τι θα γινει , και πιστευω οτι δεν θα μπορουσε ουτε καν να φανταστει οτι τοσα ατομα θα εβαζαν το χερι στην τσεπη για να αγοραζανε αυθεντικα windows!

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Εγω πιστευω nnn οτι το εκανε επiτηδες η MS. Μπορει να το εκανε πιλοτικα για να δει τι θα γινει , και πιστευω οτι δεν θα μπορουσε ουτε καν να φανταστει οτι τοσα ατομα θα εβαζαν το χερι στην τσεπη για να αγοραζανε αυθεντικα windows!


+1

Η πωλήσεις pc/laptops μειώνονται
Tablets/smartphones (ιδίως android ) πουλάνε σαν τρελλά

Το android δίδεται στους κατασκευαστές δωρεάν

Τα λεφτά για την ms θα έρθουν
1. Λιγότερα από τις ΟΕΜ εγκαταστάσεις
2. Από συνδιασμό πώλησης hardware+software (smartphones- nokia, surface)
3. Από τις ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ - για αυτό απαιτείται τεράστια βάση εγκατεστημένων win8, γιαυτό κάνε τα πειρατικά νόμιμα ή πέταξε τα xp/vista/win7 και βάλε φθηνά win88 

Αλλάζει το μοντέλο πωλήσεων και η ms το παλεύει
Αντε σιγά σιγά ν'αλλάξει και το μοντέλο παροχής υπηρεσιών

----------


## Vumba

> Ήρθε και ο κωδικός για το Windows Media Center!Όλα μια χαρά!!!


Επιτέλους και σε εμένα ήρθε! Μέσα σε 24 ώρες  :Yahooooo:

----------


## sonic

> Μας πιάσανε
> http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2012...All+Stories%29
> 
> ο τύπος το έκανε και report στην MS


Δοκίμασα ξανά μήπως το βάλω στο Desktop και μου ζητάει κωδικό πλέον, μάλλον σφύριξαν λήξη.

----------


## grayden

> Δοκίμασα ξανά μήπως το βάλω στο Desktop και μου ζητάει κωδικό πλέον, μάλλον σφύριξαν λήξη.


Βέβαια τι ποιο εύκολο από το να πας σε ένα οποιοδήποτε κατάστημα, να τραβήξεις μια φωτογραφία το serial από κάποιον υπολογιστή και μετά να πας σπίτι σου να τον δώσεις...

 :Whistle:

----------


## sonic

Ε, είπαμε... έτσι και αλλιώς £10 παραπάνω είναι το κανονικό, οπότε δεν μπαίνω σε τέτοια μανούρα. Τα αγόρασα για £24.

----------


## grayden

> Ε, είπαμε... έτσι και αλλιώς £10 παραπάνω είναι το κανονικό, οπότε δεν μπαίνω σε τέτοια μανούρα. Τα αγόρασα για £24.


Το ανέφερα για το ακαδημαϊκό του πράγματος μιας και είπες ότι σφύριξαν λήξη...

Δεν νομίζω βέβαια να είμαι και ο πρώτος που το έχει σκεφτεί.


Με την διαφορά στην ισοτιμία με το ευρώ σου μένουν και λεφτά για τρεις ολόκληρες τσίχλες πάντως.

 :Razz:

----------


## sonic

Για την ιστορία, δοκίμασα πάντως το κωδικό της έκπτωσης ξανά, δεν δούλεψε φυσικά :Laughing:  Αλλά θα είχε πλάκα.

----------


## Amlet

Παιδια και εγω μετα απο ενα τρεξιμο του CCleaner επιασε το κολπο και μπορεσα κανονικα να μπω στο παιχνιδι. Αλλα οπως ειπατε και εσεις ποιο πριν πρεπει να το "πηρανε" χαμπαρι και να το κοψανε το κολπο με τα 15 ευρω. Παντως εγω οταν εβαλα ενα original κωδικο , αφου πατησω επομενο με βγαζει στηνα αρχικη σελιδα για να ξανακανω την διαδικασια απο την αρχη...και το εμαιλ που παιρνω λεει οτι απετυχε η διαδικασια. Η MS εχει τρελαθει και δεν ξερει τι να κανει, να βγαλει το 15 και να στραβωσουν πολλοι ή να το αφησει και να γινει της ποπης  :Razz:

----------


## vasileios13

> Μας πιάσανε
> http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2012...All+Stories%29
> 
> ο τύπος το έκανε και report στην MS


Τσακάλι ο τυπάκος............... :Razz:

----------


## stelios4711

Καλά αυτό το κόλπο με τα 15 € είχε σημασία για τη Microsoft τις πρώτες 3 μέρες για να ανακοινώσει μεγάλα νούμερα πωλήσεων 
Γιαυτό άλλωστε μέχρι τώρα δεν είχε διαρρεύσει κάποιος "πλάγιος" τρόπος ενεργοποίησης μέχρι τώρα και ήταν συνεχώς ofline οι KMS servers 
Αφού πέρασε το τριήμερο και είναι ευχαριστημένοι με τα νούμερα δεν υπάρχει πλέον λόγος λόγος να τα δίνουν 15€ γιατί έτσι και αλλιώς οι περισσότεροι πλέον θα τα βάζουν "δωρεάν"

----------


## blade_

> Για την ιστορία, δοκίμασα πάντως το κωδικό της έκπτωσης ξανά, δεν δούλεψε φυσικά Αλλά θα είχε πλάκα.


σε αλλο μηχανακι ενω υπαρχει ηδη εγκατεστημενο?

η φορματ το παλιο?

----------


## np1

> Μας πιάσανε
> http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2012...All+Stories%29
> 
> ο τύπος το έκανε και report στην MS


Πολύ butthurt από κάτω τα σχόλια στο άρθρο.  Δηλαδή κι εγώ με 30 το πήρα για να μαι πλήρως νόμιμος αλλά μερικοί εκεί περά κάνουν λες και τους φάγαν το μπιφτέκι χΡ

----------


## riddle3

> Πολύ butthurt από κάτω τα σχόλια στο άρθρο.  Δηλαδή κι εγώ με 30 το πήρα για να μαι πλήρως νόμιμος αλλά μερικοί εκεί περά κάνουν λες και τους φάγαν το μπιφτέκι χΡ


Έκατσαν και έσβησαν και κάποια καλά σχόλια από χθες το βράδυ. Αναμενόμενο πάντως, δεν νομίζω ότι κανένας περίμενε αυτό να παραμείνει ενεργό μέχρι τον Ιανουάριο. Και σίγουρα ο συντάκτης του άρθρου δεν θα ήταν ο μοναδικός που το είχε κάνει report στην Microsoft.

----------


## grayden

http://www.myce.com/news/its-back-ha...ndows-8-64344/

Όσοι ψάχνεστε για start menu στα 8 δείτε το παραπάνω, αξίζει.

----------


## nnn

Σιγά μην πληρώσω, αρχίζω και συνηθίζω την charm bar και τα hot corners.

----------


## np1

> Σιγά μην πληρώσω, αρχίζω και συνηθίζω την charm bar και τα hot corners.


Μα δεν είναι και τίποτα.  Ίσα ίσα, το Metro Start ως application launcher ή start menu μια χαρά δουλεύει.  Η πάγια ένστασή μου ήταν στα Metro apps, αλλά απλά δεν τα πολυδουλεύω.  Έβαλα και gadgets που μου έλειπαν και είμαι οκ  :Razz:

----------


## blade_

μια χαρα ειναι κ οπως ειναι.δε μου λειπει καθολου το start menu

----------


## np1

> μια χαρα ειναι κ οπως ειναι.δε μου λειπει καθολου το start menu


Σωστά.  Στη χειρότερη, υπάρχει και το Start8 της Stardock, αρκετά καλή δουλειά αν κρίνω απ'το video στη σελίδα τους.

----------


## sotos65

> http://www.myce.com/news/its-back-ha...ndows-8-64344/
> 
> Όσοι ψάχνεστε για start menu στα 8 δείτε το παραπάνω, αξίζει.


To Classic Shell είναι δωρεάν, έχει μεγάλη παραμετροποίηση, και κάνει πολύ καλά την ίδια δουλειά...

http://sourceforge.net/projects/classicshell/

----------


## hellenicsun

Start Menu? What is this?  :Razz:

----------


## grayden

Προσωπικά δεν έχω δοκιμάσει καθόλου τα 8 ακόμα οπότε ούτε και τα προγραμματάκια που επαναφέρουν το start menu. Απλά μου άρεσε ο τρόπος λειτουργίας του συγκεκριμένου προγράμματος (βασίζεται στα ίδια τα αρχεία του συστήματος) και γι αυτό το έβαλα.

----------


## lmih

Τέρμα η προσφορά των 15euro?

----------


## blade_

πιθανον ναι

παρεμπιπτοντως χθες βραδυ(2 μερες μετα) ηρθε ο κωδικος αποτο media center.στον spam folder  :Razz:

----------


## andreas72

εβαλα τα 15+φπα, euro συμερα, 
αλλα εμαθα οτι θα πιστοθη η καρτα στης 7 το απογευμα. ,....oyffff και δεν μπωρο το περιμενε. :Wink:   :Crying:

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> πιθανον ναι
> 
> παρεμπιπτοντως χθες βραδυ(2 μερες μετα) ηρθε ο κωδικος αποτο media center.στον spam folder


και εγώ χτες το παρέλαβα μετά από 2 μέρες, αλλά ήρθε κανονικά στο inbox του yahoo

Ευτυχώς πρόγραμμα και την προσφορά.

----------


## Takis_Kal

Μπορεις να τα εχεις dual boot με XP ή Win7 ?

----------


## nnn

> Μπορεις να τα εχεις dual boot με XP ή Win7 ?


Και με Vista και με Ubuntu και με ότι θέλεις.

----------


## Takis_Kal

Vista ποτε , ubuntu παντα
Ευχαριστω

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Τo accuweather app βγαίνει με σπασμένα γραφικά.
Είναι θέμα drivers της κάρτας γραφικών;

----------


## Centurion

> Τέρμα η προσφορά των 15euro?


Η προσφορά ισχύει κανονικά για αυτούς που όντως έχουν αγοράσει υπολογιστή μέσα στην προβλεπόμενη περίοδο.

Τώρα οι "δικαιούχοι", πιθανώς να έχουν πρόβλημα.

----------


## vasileios13

> Η προσφορά ισχύει κανονικά για αυτούς που όντως έχουν αγοράσει υπολογιστή μέσα στην προβλεπόμενη περίοδο.
> 
> Τώρα οι "δικαιούχοι", πιθανώς να έχουν πρόβλημα.


Εξηγήσου.......... :Smile:

----------


## nnn

Το πολύ να μας ζητήσει άλλα 15 €/άδεια.

----------


## vasileios13

> Το πολύ να μας ζητήσει άλλα 15 €/άδεια.


Έχω τον κωδικό προσφοράς,αλλά δεν έκανα ακόμα αγορά.....λες να είναι invalid....ή να είναι ΟΚ...???

----------


## nnn

Δεν μπορώ να ξέρω, δοκίμασε.

----------


## blade_

> Το πολύ να μας ζητήσει άλλα 15 €/άδεια.


το πολυ πολυ να κανουμε claim στο paypal  :Mr. Green:

----------


## vasileios13

> Δεν μπορώ να ξέρω, δοκίμασε.


Το ΣΚ,θα έχω χρόνο........... :Smile:

----------


## Centurion

> Εξηγήσου..........


Πιθανώς να έχουν κλείσει την τρύπα που δημιουργήθηκε για τον κωδικό προσφοράς και να ζητάει ένα κλειδί των windows 7, το οποίο να έχει ενεργοποιηθεί μέσα στο διάστημα από 2 Ιουνίου 2012 και μετά. Δηλαδή ακόμα και γνήσιο κλειδί να έχεις, αν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί πριν τις 2 Ιουνίου δεν θα δίνει την προσφορά των 15 ευρώ. Έτσι πιστεύω δηλαδή, τίποτα δεν είναι σίγουρο.

----------


## blade_

δυσκολα.θα τους γυρισει μπουμερανγκ

----------


## vasileios13

> δυσκολα.θα τους γυρισει μπουμερανγκ


Εγώ είμαι από αυτούς που πιστεύουν,ότι το έκαναν επίτηδες για να πουλήσουν άδειες.........

----------


## np1

> δυσκολα.θα τους γυρισει μπουμερανγκ


Σωστά, εμ παρανομούμε στην ουσία και μάλιστα για 15 απ'τα 30 ευρώ (υπέρογκο πόσο για OS), εμ θα γυρίσει μπουμερανγκ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## vasileios13

> Σωστά, εμ παρανομούμε στην ουσία και μάλιστα για 15 απ'τα 30 ευρώ (υπέρογκο πόσο για OS), εμ θα γυρίσει μπουμερανγκ


Λες να πέσουν έξω?

----------


## np1

> Λες να πέσουν έξω?


Λέω ότι η MS έχει κάθε δικαίωμα μετά από διασταύρωση στοιχείων να ακυρώσει τις άδειες ή να ζητήσει επιπλέον 15 ευρώ για τη νόμιμη άδεια, τώρα αν θέλει να μπει στη διαδικασία ή αν τη συμφέρει είναι άλλο θέμα, αλλά καλό είναι αφού την κάναμε (-τε τελοσπάντων, εμένα δε με απασχολεί) την πατέντα, να μη ψάχνουμε και τα ρέστα  :Razz:

----------


## blade_

δεν αντιλεγω...αλλα..θα γυρισει σε 3.000.000 τα λεφτα τους πισω?χλωμοτατο

----------


## np1

> δεν αντιλεγω...αλλα..θα γυρισει σε 3.000.000 τα λεφτα τους πισω?χλωμοτατο


Γιατί όλοι όσοι πήραν άδειες, τις πήραν με 15 ευρώ  :Razz:

----------


## sonic

Δεν θα ασχοληθεί ρε παιδιά, αν πουλήσει το Amazon κάτι σε λάθος τιμή δεν ζητάει επιπλέον λεφτά από τον αγοραστή. Στο κάτω κάτω, δικιά τους ευθύνη ήταν να το ελέγξουν και πιστεύω ότι σε ένα βαθμό το άφησαν έτσι για να μεγαλώσουν τα νούμερα τους.

----------


## np1

> Δεν θα ασχοληθεί ρε παιδιά, αν πουλήσει το Amazon κάτι σε λάθος τιμή δεν ζητάει επιπλέον λεφτά από τον αγοραστή. Στο κάτω κάτω, δικιά τους ευθύνη ήταν να το ελέγξουν και πιστεύω ότι σε ένα βαθμό το άφησαν έτσι για να μεγαλώσουν τα νούμερα τους.


Άλλο η λάθος τιμή, άλλο να δίνεις εσύ ψευδή στοιχεία για να επωφεληθείς, έχει σοβαρή διαφορά.  Όχι ότι βλέπω τη ΜS να ασχολείται, αλλά να ξέρουμε τι λέμε.

----------


## sonic

> Άλλο η λάθος τιμή, άλλο να δίνεις εσύ ψευδή στοιχεία, έχει σοβαρή διαφορά.  Όχι ότι βλέπω τη ΜS να ασχολείται, αλλά να ξέρουμε τι λέμε.


Εν μέρη έχει δίκιο, πάραυτα συνεχίζει να είναι δουλειά του πωλητή ο έλεγχος των στοιχείων και η ακρίβεια τους.

Αν την έκαιγαν τα ακριβή στοιχεία είχε 100 τρόπους να το επιβεβαιώσει, από τον κωδικό μέχρι τα στοιχεία του υπολογιστή, οπότε...

----------


## grayden

> Άλλο η λάθος τιμή, άλλο να δίνεις εσύ ψευδή στοιχεία για να επωφεληθείς, έχει σοβαρή διαφορά.  Όχι ότι βλέπω τη ΜS να ασχολείται, αλλά να ξέρουμε τι λέμε.


Μα στους ποιο πολλούς δεν ζήτησε καν serial από παλιότερα windows οπότε πρακτικά έχασε κάθε ευκαιρία ελέγχου του κατά πόσο ήταν αληθή τα όποια στοιχεία αγοράς που δόθηκαν.

----------


## blade_

"το κανα κατα λαθος"

----------


## np1

> Μα στους ποιο πολλούς δεν ζήτησε καν serial από παλιότερα windows οπότε πρακτικά έχασε κάθε ευκαιρία ελέγχου του κατά πόσο ήταν αληθή τα όποια στοιχεία αγορά πους δόθηκαν.


Αυτό, ναι.  Λογικά κάποιο bug ήταν, αφού τελικώς το έφτιαξαν.  Και να μπορούσε να κάνει έλεγχο, δε νομίζω να κάτσει να ασχοληθεί.

----------


## blade_

και με 30 ευρω παλι καλα ειναι..για αργοτερα.ολοι εχουμε μια αδεια windows..

----------


## Avesael

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από nnn
> 
> 
> Μας πιάσανε
> http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2012...All+Stories%29
> 
> ο τύπος το έκανε και report στην MS 
> 
> 
> Πολύ butthurt από κάτω τα σχόλια στο άρθρο.  Δηλαδή κι εγώ με 30 το πήρα για να μαι πλήρως νόμιμος αλλά μερικοί εκεί περά κάνουν λες και τους φάγαν το μπιφτέκι χΡ


Ετσι ακριβως! Αυτο ηθελα να ποσταρω μολις διαβασα τα σχολια! Βουντου θα του κανουν του τυπου στο τελος. Χεχεχε

----------


## andreas72

εγώ εχθές , πήρα την προσφορα για τα 15 το e-mail με το κωδικό. σήμερα όμως ξεκίνησα την διαδικασία ,
έχω βάλει τα στοιχεια τις κάρτας (τράπεζα), έχω πάρει την έκπτωση .
σύνολο 14,99
+ VAT   3,39
ΑΛΛΑ τα χρήματα τα έβαλα το πρωί στην τράπεζα και μου είπαν ότι μετά τις 19:00 η ώρα 8a είναι διαθέσιμα ,είμαι με το δάχτυλο στην σκανδάλη να πατήσω (αγορά) να δούμε εάν τελικά πάνε όλα καλά !.
είπα να πάρο ακόμα μια άδεια (προσφορα) πριν 3-4 ώρες για κανέναν φίλο  :Embarassed: 
αλλα πάπαλα ζητούσαν serial  !!!

----------


## lak100

μια χαζη ερωτηση σοι ειχαμε πειρατικα και πηραμε πρσφορα λετε η microsoft να μας ανακαλεσει την αδεια? τωρα ουτε με loader του daz μπορεις να παρεις τα windows?

----------


## mihalis13

1 μέρα που τα χρησιμοποιώ μπορώ να πω πως δεν έχω συναντήσει κανένα πρόβλημα(άντε μερικες φορες παω στο start button να βρω τη πασιέτζα  :Smile:  ) βέβαια δεν έχω αχοληθει ιδιαίτερα με το metro ui, αλλά στο deskopt mode που είμαι μου φαίνεται πιο γρήγορο απο τα 7.
Μια ερώτηση αν ξερει κάποιος:πλέον στο deskopt δεν υπάρχουν μικροεφαρμογές όπως στα 7 ή εγώ δεν τις βρίσκω;;;




> Εν μέρη έχει δίκιο, πάραυτα συνεχίζει να είναι δουλειά του πωλητή ο έλεγχος των στοιχείων και η ακρίβεια τους.
> 
> Αν την έκαιγαν τα ακριβή στοιχεία είχε 100 τρόπους να το επιβεβαιώσει, από τον κωδικό μέχρι τα στοιχεία του υπολογιστή, οπότε...


Εγώ πιστεύω επίτηδες το αφήσανε αμα θέλανε ήταν πολύ εύκολο απ'την αρχή να ζήταγε το ένα κλειδι για πιστοποιηση.

----------


## np1

> 1 μέρα που τα χρησιμοποιώ μπορώ να πω πως δεν έχω συναντήσει κανένα πρόβλημα(άντε μερικες φορες παω στο start button να βρω τη πασιέτζα  ) βέβαια δεν έχω αχοληθει ιδιαίτερα με το metro ui, αλλά στο deskopt mode που είμαι μου φαίνεται πιο γρήγορο απο τα 7.
> Μια ερώτηση αν ξερει κάποιος:πλέον στο deskopt δεν υπάρχουν μικροεφαρμογές όπως στα 7 ή εγώ δεν τις βρίσκω;;;


Δεν υπάρχουν, εγώ έβαλα αυτό όμως.

----------


## sonic

Δεν υπάρχουν τα desktop widgets πλέον, πάμε για metro εφαρμογές.

----------


## blade_

χλωμοτατο

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν υπάρχουν τα desktop widgets πλέον, πάμε για metro εφαρμογές.


αυτες παντως βολευαν πολυ,μπορεις ακομα να τις βαλεις

----------


## sonic

> αυτες παντως βολευαν πολυ,μπορεις ακομα να τις βαλεις


Πράγματι υπήρχαν κανα δυο που ήταν ωραίες, δεν θα μου λείψουν πολύ.

----------


## vasileios13

> εγώ εχθές , πήρα την προσφορα για τα 15 το e-mail με το κωδικό. σήμερα όμως ξεκίνησα την διαδικασία ,
> έχω βάλει τα στοιχεια τις κάρτας (τράπεζα), έχω πάρει την έκπτωση .
> σύνολο 14,99
> + VAT   3,39
> ΑΛΛΑ τα χρήματα τα έβαλα το πρωί στην τράπεζα και μου είπαν ότι μετά τις 19:00 η ώρα 8a είναι διαθέσιμα ,είμαι με το δάχτυλο στην σκανδάλη να πατήσω (αγορά) να δούμε εάν τελικά πάνε όλα καλά !.
> είπα να πάρο ακόμα μια άδεια (προσφορα) πριν 3-4 ώρες για κανέναν φίλο 
> αλλα πάπαλα ζητούσαν serial  !!!


Απάντησε αν μπορείς,για το αν έγινε η χρέωση...............

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Γενικά κάποιες φορές δυσκολεύεται να ανοίξει το δεξί μενού με τα settings, devices κλπ
Τυχαίνει και σε σας;

----------


## nnn

nope...

----------


## Takis_Kal

Ρε παιδια εκανα εγκατασταση πανω στα win7 και μετα απο ωρες στο 80% εβγαλε οτι instalation failed , και μιλαμε εγκατασταση win7 με 3-4 βασικα προγραμματα Αχ ρε microsoft 
Θα ξεκινησω καθαρη εγκατασταση με φορματ και ελπιζω να δει τα ΧΡ στο αλλο partition και να εχω dual boot και μετα θα ξαναβαλω grub2 και θα εχω και ubuntu

----------


## rexdimos

εχει προσπαθησει καποιος να χρησιμοποιησει των κωδικο και δευτερο υπολογιστη?

----------


## vasileios13

> εχει προσπαθησει καποιος να χρησιμοποιησει των κωδικο και δευτερο υπολογιστη?


Είπαμε,φίλε...............μην είμαστε και πλεονέκτες...........

----------


## ΝΤΑΦΥΣ

Δεν ξέρω αλλά εγώ αγόρασα τα wn 7 πριν περίπου 5 μήνες και τα 8 μετά απο τόσα ρεβιού που έχω δεί με αφήνουν παγερά αδιάφορο!Κάθε χρόμο που θα έχει ......... η μαμα soft θα τρέχουμε να καίμε τον δίσκο με format?
Μία κάλη περίπτωησ που θα έφευγα απο τα παράθυρα θα ήταν linux αλλά βλέπωοτι ακόμα πολλές εφαρμογές δεν τις τρέχει!

----------


## lmih

Με Win7 Start Edition μπορώ να κάνω upgrade σε  Win8 Pro με 15 euro?

----------


## blade_

στο paypal,5 μερες μετα,γραφει ακομα pending..στη μια αδεια εχει γινει ενεργοποιηση,στην αλλη οχι..τι παιζει?

----------


## Takis_Kal

Ρε παιδια ξεκινησα καθαρη εγκατασταση αφου απετυχε το upgrade και στο 1% ειναι εδω και 45 λεπτα . Τι γινεται ?
Τελικη εκδοση και εχει προβλημα εγκαταστασης ? Ξαναγραφω σε αλλο δισκακι να ξεκινησω παλι αν κολησει οριστικα στο 1%

----------


## vasileios13

> στο paypal,5 μερες μετα,γραφει ακομα pending..στη μια αδεια εχει γινει ενεργοποιηση,στην αλλη οχι..τι παιζει?


Την ίδια μέρα πήρες 2 άδειες? Με το ίδιο paypal,λογαριασμό?

----------


## blade_

ιδιο paypal,αλλο email,στοιχεια..2 μερες διαφορα

----------


## moure7

> Παίδες καμμιά ιδέα για το κέντρο των πολυμέσων, γιατί δεν το βλέπω σαν επιλογή να το ενεργοποιήσω....στις δυνατότητες των πολυμέσων μόνο τον media player βλέπω.


Και εγω το ιδιο προβλημα εχω.
Καμια ιδεα κανεις?

----------


## rexdimos

@moure ελπιζω να μην ενοεις το windows medeia center ετσι?για αν αυτο ενοεις χρειαζεται νεο κλειδι και αιτηση στην microsoft οσο το εχει δωρεαν ακομα να στο στειλει και ανμονη μινιμουμ 2 μερες

----------


## moure7

> @moure ελπιζω να μην ενοεις το windows medeia center ετσι?για αν αυτο ενοεις χρειαζεται νεο κλειδι και αιτηση στην microsoft οσο το εχει δωρεαν ακομα να στο στειλει και ανμονη μινιμουμ 2 μερες


Αυτο εννοω και εχω το κλειδι αλλα δεν μπορουσα να βρω που διαολο το βαζω.
Ετσι οπως διαβαζα τις οδηγιες πηγαινα στο μενου που ηταν για ενεργοποιηση δυνατοτητων και οχι στην προσθηκη δυνατοτητων.
Τελικα το βρηκα με λιγο ψαξιμο.
Θελουν τον χρονο τους παντως τα 8 εγω δεν εχω προσαρμοστει καθολου

----------


## gmdb

> Και εγω το ιδιο προβλημα εχω.
> Καμια ιδεα κανεις?


Εγώ το έλυσα....έγραψα το όνομα του προγράμματος στην αναζήτηση και βγήκε ........το έχω ήδη ενεργοποιήσει

----------


## RASTAVIPER

2 ερωτήσεις:
1) για πόσα pc είναι η άδεια
2) τώρα τι έχει αλλάξει στην διαδικασία; από 15€ έγινε 30€? ή άρχισε να ζητάει και κωδικό από τα 7?

----------


## np1

> 2 ερωτήσεις:
> 1) για πόσα pc είναι η άδεια
> 2) τώρα τι έχει αλλάξει στην διαδικασία; από 15€ έγινε 30€? ή άρχισε να ζητάει και κωδικό από τα 7?


1) 1
2) 30 ήταν πάντα, τα 15 ήταν για συγκεκριμένη συνθήκη απλώς έπεσε πολλή κατάχρηση.  Τώρα ζητάει το προηγούμενο serial, κάτι που έπρεπε να ζητάει έτσι κι αλλιώς.

----------


## Takis_Kal

Παιδια στον ιδιο υπολογιστη τα εγκαθιστω οσες φορες θελω ?
Τωρα εχω ΧΡ Win7 kai Win8 ταυτοχρονα σε triple boot και δουλεουν ολα οκ
Για να τα εγκαταστησω εγραψα το δισκακι στον υπολογιστη της δουλειας που εχει νεοτερο DVD ( γερασε φαινετα το παληο optiarc που εχω )

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Τι έγινε ξεκίνησαν οι ακυρώσεις???  :Mad: 
Μόλις έλαβα sms από την citibank για τα 15€ ότι ακυρώνονται!!

----------


## Jazzer

Καλύτερα να εξακριβώσεις πρώτα με την τράπεζα τους λόγους της ακύρωσης, πριν βγάλεις γρήγορα συμπεράσματα...

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Καλύτερα να εξακριβώσεις πρώτα με την τράπεζα τους λόγους της ακύρωσης, πριν βγάλεις γρήγορα συμπεράσματα...


Τι να εξακριβώσω δεν ξέρω.
Πλήρωσα με την άδεια μέσω Paypal. Μπαίνω τώρα να δω τι γράφει στην σελίδα του Paypal και δεν λέει τίποτα για ακύρωση. Το περίεργο όμως είναι ότι δεν γράφει στο Payment Status την λέξη Completed, αλλά λέει Pending. Δηλαδή, δεν είναι σίγουρο το Paypal για την αγορά; Και πώς μου έστειλε την απόδειξη η Microsoft?
Από την άλλη μπήκα και στην σελίδα της κάρτας μου και δεν φαίνεται πουθενά η συγκεκριμένη συναλλαγή...

Και στην τελική τι μπορούν να κάνουν; Να ακυρώσουν τον κωδικό μου στα windows έτσι ξαφνικά; Γίνεται;

----------


## alfagamma

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι (όπως σε όλον τον πολιτισμένο κόσμο) η Μ$ δεν έκανε έλεγχο κατά την διάρκεια της αγοράς, αφού θεωρεί οτι δεν θα πούμε ψέμματα, αλλά μετά στην αντιπαραβολή μάλλον βρήκε εμάς που κάναμε "κάλπικη" αγορά, αν είναι έτσι θα πρέπει να το εξακριβώσουμε γιατί θα δούμε πολλούς που τελικά ΔΕΝ θα έχουν άδεια στο τελός...
ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ

Εμένα πάντως ούτε απο τον φορητό (με 7αρια "μαϊμού") ούτε απο τον σταθερό με *γνήσια* μου δίνει την δυνατότητα αναβάθμισης με 15 ευρώ... μου ζητάει πάντα κλειδί.

----------


## 21706

> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι (όπως σε όλον τον πολιτισμένο κόσμο) η Μ$ δεν έκανε έλεγχο κατά την διάρκεια της αγοράς, αφού θεωρεί οτι δεν θα πούμε ψέμματα, αλλά μετά στην αντιπαραβολή μάλλον βρήκε εμάς που κάναμε "κάλπικη" αγορά, αν είναι έτσι θα πρέπει να το εξακριβώσουμε γιατί θα δούμε πολλούς που τελικά ΔΕΝ θα έχουν άδεια στο τελός...
> ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ
> 
> Εμένα πάντως ούτε απο τον φορητό (με 7αρια "μαϊμού") ούτε απο τον σταθερό με *γνήσια* μου δίνει την δυνατότητα αναβάθμισης με 15 ευρώ... μου ζητάει πάντα κλειδί.


Αυτά για την αγορά των 15€. Για τα 30€ δεν έχω ακούσει κάποια δυσκολία.

----------


## sonic

H MS δεν θα ζητήσει λεφτά πίσω ρε παιδιά, στο κάτω κάτω καλό της έκανε, και αν δεν το είχε κάνει επίτηδες η ευθύνη δικιά της ήταν να κάνει τον έλεγχο.

----------


## Jazzer

Μην ανησυχείτε όσοι πήρατε την "προσφορά" των 15 ευρώ, δε θα σας "κυνηγήσουν", ούτε θα φτωχύνει το μαγαζί τους !  :Razz:

----------


## Wonderland

Θα είναι πράγματι πρωτοφανές για τη Microsoft αν ακυρώσει τα 15άρια Windows 8 (ή αν ζητήσει υποχρεωτικά επιπλέον 15€). Στο κάτω-κάτω, η ίδια το επέτρεψε.

----------


## 21706

Η δική μου εντύπωση είναι ότι τους δώσαμε 15 ή 30€
για να γίνουμε b-testers!

----------


## np1

> Η δική μου εντύπωση είναι ότι τους δώσαμε 15 ή 30€
> για να γίνουμε b-testers!


Πολλά προγράμματα είναι έτσι.  Τα πληρώνεις και μετά τραβάς τα μαλλιά σου μέχρι την επόμενη έκδοση.  Τα 8 μια χαρά stable είναι.  Όσα προβλήματα είχα μέχρι στιγμής, τα είχα από αντιβίρια μόνο.

----------


## boombastic

Eχω ενα σταθερο που εχει γνησια ΧΡ αν αγορασω μια αδεια θα μπορεσω να τα περασω με καθαρη εγκατασταση σε ενα λαπτοπ που εχει σπασμενα?? επισης εννοω να τα περασω ΜΟΝΟ στο λαπτοπ και οχι στο σταθερο.

----------


## sonic

Μπορείς να πάρεις και 2 άδειες αν θες, δεν υπάρχει όριο.

----------


## boombastic

Το θεμα μου ειναι αν μπορω να τα κατεβασω απλα (η μηπως το upgrade ειναι υποχρεωτικο???) και να τα περασω σε αλλο μηχανημα...

----------


## giwrgosth

> Το θεμα μου ειναι αν μπορω να τα κατεβασω απλα (η μηπως το upgrade ειναι υποχρεωτικο???) και να τα περασω σε αλλο μηχανημα...


Τα γράφεις σε DVD ή σε USB (σου δίνει τη δυνατότητα το setup που τρέχεις όταν τα κατεβάσεις) και τα κάνεις ότι θες!

----------


## boombastic

> Τα γράφεις σε DVD ή σε USB (σου δίνει τη δυνατότητα το setup που τρέχεις όταν τα κατεβάσεις) και τα κάνεις ότι θες!


ΟΚ αυτο με ενδιεφερε... θενκς

----------


## blade_

δλδ με την ιδια αδεια μπορεις να παρεις οσες αδειες θες?στα 30 ευρω υποθετω πλεον... :Whistle: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Τι να εξακριβώσω δεν ξέρω.
> Πλήρωσα με την άδεια μέσω Paypal. Μπαίνω τώρα να δω τι γράφει στην σελίδα του Paypal και δεν λέει τίποτα για ακύρωση. Το περίεργο όμως είναι ότι δεν γράφει στο Payment Status την λέξη Completed, αλλά λέει Pending. Δηλαδή, δεν είναι σίγουρο το Paypal για την αγορά; Και πώς μου έστειλε την απόδειξη η Microsoft?
> Από την άλλη μπήκα και στην σελίδα της κάρτας μου και δεν φαίνεται πουθενά η συγκεκριμένη συναλλαγή...
> 
> Και στην τελική τι μπορούν να κάνουν; Να ακυρώσουν τον κωδικό μου στα windows έτσι ξαφνικά; Γίνεται;


και μενα pending λεει 10 μερες περιπου μετα

----------


## vasileios13

> δλδ με την ιδια αδεια μπορεις να παρεις οσες αδειες θες?στα 30 ευρω υποθετω πλεον...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> και μενα pending λεει 10 μερες περιπου μετα


Και με πιστωτική,υπάρχει θέμα με την χρέωση...ή μόνο με PayPal....? :Thinking:

----------


## blade_

το ενα πισι εκανε ενεργοποιηση κανονικα,με το γνωστο κολπακι στη regisrty στο αλλο δεν εχω κανει ακομα

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Αν έχω περάσει τα 8 στο laptop και αποφασίζω σε 2 μήνες, να τα περάσω στο σταθερό μου, πώς μπορώ να το κάνω;

----------


## giwrgosth

> και μενα pending λεει 10 μερες περιπου μετα


Το ίδιο και σε μένα.

----------


## Νικαετός

Εμ, αφού μόνο η ελλάδα φαίνεται να έχει αγοράσει περισσότερα πι σι με windows 7, από όσα έχει πουλήσει συνολικά η MS  :Razz:

----------


## blade_

ειμαστε κομπιναδορικος λαος  :Razz:

----------


## Rebel Scum

Αν τα εγκαταστήσεις μέσω του site της MS πάνω σε Win7 γίνεται να πας πίσω στα 7 πριν τα πληρώσεις;

Εννοώ με ένα απλό "restore" και όχι να βάζεις προγράμματα και ιστορίες πάλι.

----------


## sdikr

> Αν τα εγκαταστήσεις μέσω του site της MS πάνω σε Win7 γίνεται να πας πίσω στα 7 πριν τα πληρώσεις;
> 
> Εννοώ με ένα απλό "restore" και όχι να βάζεις προγράμματα και ιστορίες πάλι.





> ειμαστε κομπιναδορικος λαος



οταν λέμε κομπιναδορικος   :Razz: 
Ακυρο άλλο διάβασα  :Embarassed:

----------


## giorgosthess

> Και με πιστωτική,υπάρχει θέμα με την χρέωση...ή μόνο με PayPal....?


Με προπληρωμένη πήρα 4 άδειες και την τελευταία σήμερα το πρωί. Υποθέτω πως το πρόβλημα είναι του Paypal.

----------


## 21706

> Αν τα εγκαταστήσεις μέσω του site της MS πάνω σε Win7 γίνεται να πας πίσω στα 7 πριν τα πληρώσεις;
> 
> Εννοώ με ένα απλό "restore" και όχι να βάζεις προγράμματα και ιστορίες πάλι.


Δεν γίνεται αλλά μπορείς να τα βάλεις σε dual boot. 
Αυτό έκανα και δουλεύει καλά.

----------


## blade_

μπορει..να μη τα θελει η arvato?  :Razz: 

αλλες συναλλαγες παντως,προγενεστερες κ μεταγενεστερες ,μια χαρα χρεωθηκαν..οχι οτι με χαλαει δλδ  :Razz:

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Εμένα χτες μου ήρθε πάλι sms από την κάρτα, ότι έγινε η χρέωση των 15€. Δηλαδή πριν 10 μέρες τα αγόρασα και ήρθε και τότε το ίδιο μήνυμα, μετά από μερικές μέρες ήρθε μήνυμα ακύρωσης της συναλλαγής και χτες ότι ξαναχρεωθηκαν.
Τα έχει παίξει η Citibank ή το PayPal?

----------


## vasileios13

> Με προπληρωμένη πήρα 4 άδειες και την τελευταία σήμερα το πρωί. Υποθέτω πως το πρόβλημα είναι του Paypal.


Αυτήν την απάντηση,ήθελα........... :Wink:

----------


## vspiros

κι εγώ με paypal ακόμη να πληρώσω!!!θα έχει πλάκα έ; :Razz:  (στο paypal προπληρωμένη έχω συνδέσει παρεπιπτόντως!!!)

----------


## lmih

Τι πρόβλημα υπάρχει παιδιά γιατι σκέφτομαι να κάνω αγορά και εγώ μέσο Paypal για αναβάθμιση αυθεντικών Win7. Τα 15 euro ισχύουν τελικά ή όχι?

----------


## sonic

Αν τα δικαιούσαι, ισχύουν, αν όχι.... όχι. Η διαφορά είναι μικρή πάντως, με 30 κάνεις την δουλειά σου.

----------


## lmih

Ευχαριστώ για την διευκρίνηση, όντως η διαφορά είναι μικρή, αλλά απο τι στιγμή που τα δικαιούμαι θα προτιμήσω τα 15  :Smile:

----------


## sonic

Και καλά θα κάνεις!

----------


## lewton

Εγώ έχω μια αρχαία απορία.
Πώς κάνεις format και πέρασμα Windows 8 εν έτει 2012;  :Razz: 
Ισχύουν αυτά που ξέρουμε εμείς οι παλιοί; Ή το έχουν απλοποιήσει (=τα κατεβάζεις, τους λες να κάνουν format, πας για καφέ, και όταν γυρίσεις είναι έτοιμο;  :Clap: ).

----------


## Jazzer

Με τα Windows 8 φτιάχνεις πλέον τον καφέ στο σπίτι κατά τη διάρκεια του format, με Windows XP είχες πολύ χρόνο και έβγαινες έξω για καφέ !  :Razz:

----------


## giorgosthess

Εγώ πάντως τα εγκατέστησα με τον γνωστό τρόπο. Boot από cd κτλ.
Το σπάσιμο είναι όταν κάνεις αλλαγή υλικού στο PC. Άλλαξα μητρική σε έναν Υπολογιστή μου και έκανα ενεργοποίηση μέσω τηλεφώνου 2 φορές. Μετά την εγκατάσταση δεν μπορούσε να κάνει activate και αναγκαστικά πήρα τηλέφωνο για ενεργοποίηση. Μετά μόλις έβαλα και το Wndows Media Center διαπίστωσα πως τα Windows χρειαζόταν και δεύτερη φορά ενεργοποίηση μέσω τηλεφώνου. Πολύ παίδεμα αυτά τα γνήσια ρε φίλε.  :Razz:

----------


## Jazzer

> Εγώ πάντως τα εγκατέστησα με τον γνωστό τρόπο. Boot από cd κτλ.
> Το σπάσιμο είναι όταν κάνεις αλλαγή υλικού στο PC. Άλλαξα μητρική σε έναν Υπολογιστή μου και έκανα ενεργοποίηση μέσω τηλεφώνου 2 φορές. Μετά την εγκατάσταση δεν μπορούσε να κάνει activate και αναγκαστικά πήρα τηλέφωνο για ενεργοποίηση. Μετά μόλις έβαλα και το Wndows Media Center διαπίστωσα πως τα Windows χρειαζόταν και δεύτερη φορά ενεργοποίηση μέσω τηλεφώνου. Πολύ παίδεμα αυτά τα γνήσια ρε φίλε.


Nαι όντως, αλλά είσαι πλέον νόμιμος και υπερήφανος ΠΕΛΑΤΗΣ της Microsoft !  :Razz:

----------


## lewton

Βασικό μου θέμα είναι ότι το laptop μου δεν έχει CD.
Την τελευταία (και μοναδική) φορά που έκανα εγκατάσταση, έκανα bootable έναν εξωτερικό σκληρό (ή ένα USB στικάκι, δε θυμάμαι) αλλά πλέον δε έχω χρόνο να ασχολούμαι με τέτοιες αρχαιολογίες.
Θα ήθελα να ξέρω λοιπόν αν μπορώ να τα αγοράσω, να τα κατεβάσω, να τα τρέξω, και να μου κάνουν ένα clean install καθαρίζοντας όλο το partition των Windows.

----------


## Jazzer

Εγώ τα αγόρασα με 30 ευρώ από το site της Microsoft, έκανα ένα bootable cd και χωρίς καμία απολύτως δυσκολία έκανα clean install στις 28/10. Eίχα προηγουμένως εγκατεστημένα αυθεντικά Windows 7 64 bit Ultimate σε έναν SSD 74 GB και δεν επιθυμούσα dual boot.

----------


## lmih

Με την upgrade αγορά των 15 euro μπορώ να κάνω fresh clean installation?

----------


## Vumba

> Με την upgrade αγορά των 15 euro μπορώ να κάνω fresh clean installation?


Ναι !  :Wink:

----------


## alfagamma

Ερωτηση, εχω γνησια Vista  :Sad:  που φυσικα ειναι καπου σε ενα συρταρι, φοραω 7αρια (πειραγμενα) αν αγορασω με 30€ τα 8αρια θα μπορεσω να τα βαλω πανω απο τα 7αρια? (για να μην χασω προγραμματα και ρυθμισεις)?

----------


## stelios4711

> Βασικό μου θέμα είναι ότι το laptop μου δεν έχει CD.
> Την τελευταία (και μοναδική) φορά που έκανα εγκατάσταση, έκανα bootable έναν εξωτερικό σκληρό (ή ένα USB στικάκι, δε θυμάμαι) αλλά πλέον δε έχω χρόνο να ασχολούμαι με τέτοιες αρχαιολογίες.
> Θα ήθελα να ξέρω λοιπόν αν μπορώ να τα αγοράσω, να τα κατεβάσω, να τα τρέξω, και να μου κάνουν ένα clean install καθαρίζοντας όλο το partition των Windows.


Και να είχε CD νομίζω είναι καλύτερος τρόπος να τα περάσεις με USB στικάκι
Τώρα την ερώτηση δεν την κατάλαβα, πώς θέλεις να γίνει η εγκατάσταση πατώντας ένα .exe μέσα απο τα windows; γίνεται και αυτό αλλά όχι καθαρίζοντας όλο το partition των Windows γιατί μαζι με το partition των Windows θα σβήσει και τα αρχεία της εγκατάστασης
Αν θέλεις clean install μόνο με στικάκι 




> Ερωτηση, εχω γνησια Vista  που φυσικα ειναι καπου σε ενα συρταρι, φοραω 7αρια (πειραγμενα) αν αγορασω με 30€ τα 8αρια θα μπορεσω να τα βαλω πανω απο τα 7αρια? (για να μην χασω προγραμματα και ρυθμισεις)?


Ναι μπορείς δεν ελέγχεται η γνησιότητα του προηγούμενου λειτουργικού

----------


## lmih

Άμα κάψουμε το ISO σε DVD δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε και απο εκεί Clean Install?

----------


## nnn

> Άμα κάψουμε το ISO σε DVD δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε και απο εκεί Clean Install?


Φυσικά μπορείς.

----------


## Thanasis159

Όπως είχα αναφέρει και στις 27/10 είχα αγοράσει και εγώ τα Windows 8 μέσω paypal για 14.99€ εκμεταλλευόμενος την προσφορά για το upgrade. Αυτό που παρατηρώ σήμερα, 10/11 είναι ότι το ποσό στον λογαριασμό μου τον οποίο έχω συνδέσει με το paypal είναι δεσμευμένο μεν, αλλά δεν έχει χρεωθεί ακόμα... Αν περάσουν κάποιες μέρες, γνωρίζω πως η τράπεζα αποδεσμεύει αυτοβούλως το ποσό, άρα αν σε λίγες μέρες δεν έχει χρεωθεί το ποσό, τότε θα αποδεσμευθεί, δλδ θα μας βγει τσάμπα η αγορά! Το έχει παρατηρήσει κάποιος άλλος;

----------


## Jazzer

Είπαμε είναι φθηνά τα Windows 8, εσύ θέλεις να τα πάρεις και τσάμπα ; Αυτό θα πει ελληνική ευρηματικότητα !  :Razz:

----------


## Thanasis159

Δεν τα ζήτησα τσάμπα, αλλά ουτοί φαίνεται πως θα τα δώσουν :P Σοβαρά τώρα όμως, το έχει παρατηρήσει κάποιος άλλος ή εμένα μόνο ξέχασαν να χρεώσουν μέχρι τώρα;

----------


## vspiros

και  σ' εμένα το ίδιο συμβαίνει!!!Αγορά μέσω paypal στις 27-10 και μέχρι σήμερα δεν έχει τραβηχτεί το ποσό από την προπληρωμένη και στο λογαριασμό μου στο paypal υπάρχει η ένδειξη Pending !!!!!Δεν ξέρω για πόσο χρονικό διάστημα δεσμεύει η τράπεζα το λογαριασμό και δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται μετά!!!

----------


## blade_

μηπως δε προλαβαινει να τα κανει αποδοχη η arvato?  :Razz:

----------


## lmih

Μπήκαν κανονικότα με clean installation απο DVD χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα και επισης ήρθε άμεσα το mail για την εγκατασταση του wmc!!!

----------


## giorgosthess

Έχω την εντύπωση πως ξανάνοιξε η προσφορά για 15€

----------


## blade_

"κανονικα"? :Whistle:

----------


## giorgosthess

Ω! Ναι!  :Laughing: 

- - - Updated - - -

Εγώ πήρα ακόμη μία. Εάν έπαιρνα με κανονική τιμή θα αγόραζα μία άδεια. Ενώ με 15€ πήρα και για τα παιδιά και για το Laptop. Σύνολο τέσσερεις. Και εγώ κέρδισα και η Microsoft  :Wink:

----------


## blade_

ωραια πραματα  :Smile: 

με ποιον browser?

----------


## boombastic

δεν σας ζητησε κλειδί???

----------


## ThReSh

προφανώς εννοούν το "bug", άρα δεν τους ζήτησε κλειδί...

----------


## giorgosthess

Δεν θα το έλεγα bug. Δεν μπορεί μία εταιρία σαν την Microsoft να άφησε να της ξεφύγει κάτι τέτοιο. Απλά το κάνει για δικούς της λόγους.

----------


## 21706

Οι «δικοί της λόγοι» είναι ότι τόσο αξίζουν.

----------


## Thanasis159

> Όπως είχα αναφέρει και στις 27/10 είχα αγοράσει και εγώ τα Windows 8 μέσω paypal για 14.99€ εκμεταλλευόμενος την προσφορά για το upgrade. Αυτό που παρατηρώ σήμερα, 10/11 είναι ότι το ποσό στον λογαριασμό μου τον οποίο έχω συνδέσει με το paypal είναι δεσμευμένο μεν, αλλά δεν έχει χρεωθεί ακόμα... Αν περάσουν κάποιες μέρες, γνωρίζω πως η τράπεζα αποδεσμεύει αυτοβούλως το ποσό, άρα αν σε λίγες μέρες δεν έχει χρεωθεί το ποσό, τότε θα αποδεσμευθεί, δλδ θα μας βγει τσάμπα η αγορά! Το έχει παρατηρήσει κάποιος άλλος;


Και επιβεβαιώνω πως σήμερα, αποδεσμεύθηκε το ποσό των 29.98€ (είχα αγοράσει 2 άδειες) από τον καταθετικό μου λογαριασμό και είναι και πάλι διαθέσιμο για να αγοράσω ότι θέλω! Σε ευχαριστώ MS που μου έκανες δώρο δύο άδειες Windows 8!!!  :Smile:

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Και επιβεβαιώνω πως σήμερα, αποδεσμεύθηκε το ποσό των 29.98€ (είχα αγοράσει 2 άδειες) από τον καταθετικό μου λογαριασμό και είναι και πάλι διαθέσιμο για να αγοράσω ότι θέλω! Σε ευχαριστώ MS που μου έκανες δώρο δύο άδειες Windows 8!!!


Ενημέρωσε μας αν οι κωδικοί θα συνεχίσουν να ισχύουν και μετά από 2 βδομάδες.

----------


## Thanasis159

Οκ! Αλλά μου κάνει εντύπωση που δεν το έχει αναφέρει κανείς άλλος... Σε ολους τους υπόλοιπους οι συναλλαγή ολοκληρώθηκε κανονικά;

----------


## nnn

Με χρεωστική Πειραιώς αμέσως.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Οκ! Αλλά μου κάνει εντύπωση που δεν το έχει αναφέρει κανείς άλλος... Σε ολους τους υπόλοιπους οι συναλλαγή ολοκληρώθηκε κανονικά;


Έχει αναφερθεί και από άλλους σε προηγούμενα posts.
Πχ σε μένα μου ήρθαν διάφορα sms από Citibank, που πρώτα χρέωναν και μετά ακύρωναν την συναλλαγή.
Περιμένω να δω τον αναλυτικό λογαριασμό για να σιγουρευτώ.

----------


## Jazzer

«Μηδένα προ του τέλους μακάριζε» θα σου εμφανίζει αντί για ψηφία / αριθμούς στη θέση του κλειδιού των Windows 8 αν το πάρουν χαμπάρι !  :Razz:

----------


## Thanasis159

Με χρεωστική Πειραιώς και εγώ, αλλά μέσω paypal. Άμεσα έγινε η δέσμευση και σε μένα, απλά η χρέωση γίνεται πάντα λίγο ετεροχρονισμένα. Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση δεν έγινε ποτέ και επειδή πέρασαν 15 ημερολογιακές έγινε η αποδέσμευση. Εσένα σου έγινε αμέσως και η χρέωση;

----------


## blade_

εγω μεσω paypal,ακομα περιμενω..

----------


## vspiros

Εγώ χρησιμοποίησα προπληρωμένη Eurobank αλλά σε paypal πληρωμή και δεν αφαιρέθηκε ποτέ το ποσό!!!

----------


## Jazzer

Σας τα έκανε δώρο η Microsoft, είστε καλοί πελάτες !  :Razz:

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Μόλις τσέκαρα online την visa μου, μέσω της οποίας πλήρωσα με Paypal και τα 15€ είναι τελικά χρεωμένα.

----------


## Thanasis159

Εμένα πριν λίγο είδα ότι ξαναδεσμεύτηκαν... Κατάρα, και είπα πως τα γλύτωσα :P

----------


## nnn

> Εμένα πριν λίγο είδα ότι ξαναδεσμεύτηκαν... Κατάρα, και είπα πως τα γλύτωσα :P


Αφού δεν σου έβγαλε κάνα ransomware στην έναρξη να σου ζητάει να πληρώσεις ώστε να ξεκλειδώσει, πάλι καλά να λες  :Laughing:  :Razz:

----------


## George978

ρε παιδια, ποσο ειναι το συνολικο ποσο οταν πληρωνουμε με paypal? 15+???

----------


## blade_

αμα εισαι δικαιουχος της 50% εκπτωσης, ειτε μεσω paypal η καρτας 14.99

----------


## George978

ok η αποδειξη με το σειριακο θα ερθει στο email που εχω δηλωσει στο paypal ή αυτο που δηλωσα στο assistant?

----------


## nnn

Στον assistant κανονικά.

----------


## blade_

στο μειλ σου φυσικα,μη ξεχασεις να κανεις και αιτηση για τον media center αν σε ενδιαφερει

----------


## George978

μπερεκετια, ουτε καν μου ζητησε κωδικο και εψ;αχνα το κουτι των 7 τσαμπα τοση ωρα...

----------


## Jazzer

Tα έβαλα εκτός από το desktop (Windows 7 ultimate) και στο laptop, είχε Vista  :Embarassed: 
60 ευρώ για τα 8άρια σύνολο, για τα Windows 7 ultimate retail edition είχα δώσει 140 ευρώ προ τριετίας, πάνε αυτά, δεν ξαναδίνουμε τόσα πλέον....

----------


## George978

μου εφτιαξε και ISO, δηλαδη μπορω να κανω και φορματ με το parted magic και να τα βαλω se clean disk??????omg

----------


## Jazzer

Ναι, χαλαρά μπορείς !  :Smile:

----------


## George978

> στο μειλ σου φυσικα,μη ξεχασεις να κανεις και αιτηση για τον media center αν σε ενδιαφερει


που κανω φιλε?

----------


## blade_

για δες εδω αν προλαβαινεις  :Smile:

----------


## vspiros

http://windows.microsoft.com/el-GR/w.../feature-packs
Συμπληρώνεις e-mail και τη λέξη επαλήθευσης πατάς αποστολή και περιμένεις το e-mail με τον κωδικό.Ακολουθείς και τις οδηγίες και το ενεργοποιείς.

----------


## Takis_Kal

Τα κατεβασα και εκανα καθαρη εγκατασταση και ολα καλα 
Μπορω απο τον ιδιο υπολογιστη να κατεβασω αλλη μια κοπια και να τα βαλω σε αλλο υπολογιστη με γνησια 7αρια ?

----------


## molivos

Προλαβα και τσιμπισα ακομα ενα κωδικο εκπτωσης  για upgrade  με 14,99 ...
Φανταζομαι οτι μπορω να τον χρησιμοποιησω αυριο για download & εγκατασταση ( μη μας παρει και το πρωι) ..
Γινεται ρε παιδια να τον χρησιμοπιησω αυριο ???

----------


## Jazzer

> Προλαβα και τσιμπισα ακομα ενα κωδικο εκπτωσης  για upgrade  με 14,99 ...
> Φανταζομαι οτι μπορω να τον χρησιμοποιησω αυριο για download & εγκατασταση ( μη μας παρει και το πρωι) ..
> Γινεται ρε παιδια να τον χρησιμοπιησω αυριο ???


Λογικά θα σε αφήνει κανονικά, άλλωστε γιατί να μη το κάνει.  :Smile:

----------


## molivos

Thanks Jazzer ...
Παντως μαλλον το ξανακλειδωσε η MS γιατι τωρα ζηταει το Key .. ????

----------


## Jazzer

Λες να το ανοιγοκλείνουν για να ανέβουν οι πωλήσεις ;  :Razz:

----------


## agelakos

Εγω παρήγγειλα και το dvd και μου ήρθαν και οι δυο  εκδόσεις και x32 και x64!!!
Mε την ίδια άδεια!!!!

----------


## giorgosthess

Εννοείται πως μπορείς να έχεις ενεργοποιημένη μόνο τη μία.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Έχω αγοράσει μία άδεια και θέλω να πάρω άλλη μία.
Μπορώ να το κάνω με το ίδιο email κλπ στοιχεία;
Ή πρέπει να δηλώσω άλλα στοιχεία;

----------


## giorgosthess

> Έχω αγοράσει μία άδεια και θέλω να πάρω άλλη μία.
> Μπορώ να το κάνω με το ίδιο email κλπ στοιχεία;
> Ή πρέπει να δηλώσω άλλα στοιχεία;


Μπορείς μέχρι 5 άδειες.

----------


## boombastic

εχω 7αρια 32βιτα... υπαρχει τροπος οταν κανω την αγορα να κατεβασω τα 64βιτα ωστε να προχωρησω σε καθαρη εγκατασταση με 64αρια???

----------


## rexdimos

ναι παιρνεις την οποια αδεια  σου δωσει  (32bit) μετα κατεβάζεις το official 64bit από msdn φτιαχνεις ενα bootable dvd με αυτο κανεις φορματ και ενεργοποιεις με το κλειδι σου δεν γινεται να γινει απο upgrade γιατι εκει θα βαλει οτι εκδοση ηδη εχεις 32bit δηλαδη

----------


## 21706

> ναι παιρνεις την οποια αδεια  σου δωσει  (32bit) *μετα κατεβάζεις το official 64bit από msdn* φτιαχνεις ενα bootable dvd με αυτο κανεις φορματ και ενεργοποιεις με το κλειδι σου δεν γινεται να γινει απο upgrade γιατι εκει θα βαλει οτι εκδοση ηδη εχεις 32bit δηλαδη


Χωρίς να κάνεις εγγραφή στο msdn;

----------


## rexdimos

κυκλοφορει νομιζω οχι ειμαι σιγουρο η εκδοση αυτη στο διαδικτυο

----------


## 21706

> κυκλοφορει νομιζω οχι ειμαι σιγουρο η εκδοση αυτη στο διαδικτυο


Στο διαδίκτυο πολλά κυκλοφορούν...

----------


## stelios4711

> Στο διαδίκτυο πολλά κυκλοφορούν...


Καλά τώρα τί απάντηση είναι αυτή;
Δε μας ενδιαφέρουν τα πολλά που κυκλοφορούν
Μας ενδιαφέρουν αυτά που δίνει το MSDN

----------


## 21706

Αυτό λέω κι εγώ, άντε να βρεις το γνήσιο msdn ανάμεσα στη
σαβούρα που κυκλοφορεί.

----------


## lak100

παιδια πριν κανα 2 βδοαμαδες μου ηρθε e-mail οτι στειλανε το dvd αλλα δεν το εχω λαβει ακομα και δεν θυμαμαι αν ειχα βαλει την διευθυνση στα ελληνικα η οχι

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> παιδια πριν κανα 2 βδοαμαδες μου ηρθε e-mail οτι στειλανε το dvd αλλα δεν το εχω λαβει ακομα και δεν θυμαμαι αν ειχα βαλει την διευθυνση στα ελληνικα η οχι


Λες να μην ξέρει Αγγλικά ο ταχυδρόμος; :-P

----------


## Tsene

> Αυτό λέω κι εγώ, άντε να βρεις το γνήσιο msdn ανάμεσα στη
> σαβούρα που κυκλοφορεί.


Μπορείς να τα βρεις μέσω των SHA1  :Wink:

----------


## tsabasid

> Μπορείς να τα βρεις μέσω των SHA1


Όπως είπε ο Tsene. Τα original untouched iso's κυκλοφορούν. Μπορεί όποιος θέλει να βρει το SHA-1 από το MSDN και στη συνέχεια με ένα hashcheck στο iso που κατέβασε να επιβεβαιώσει αν πρόκειται για το ίδιο iso.To ίδιο ακριβώς έκανα κι εγώ παίρνοντας κλειδί και κάνοντας clean install με iso άλλο από αυτό που μου κατέβασε ο wizard αυτόματα.

----------


## 21706

Αν το κατάφερες αυτό με το πρώτο iso που κατέβασες είσαι πολύ τυχερός!

----------


## tsabasid

> Αν το κατάφερες αυτό με το πρώτο iso που κατέβασες είσαι πολύ τυχερός!


Δε χρειάζεται τύχη 21706. Το μέρος το οποίο θα σου παρέχει το link να κατεβάσεις αν θέλει να σέβεται τον εαυτό του στο ελάχιστο κανονικά ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να σου παρέχει για το κάθε download link και τα αντίστοιχα hashes, ώστε να ξέρεις τι παίζει πιο πριν. Οπότε ΠΡΙΝ κατεβάσεις ξέρεις τι κατεβάζεις και κάνεις ένα απλά επιβεβαιωτικό hash check στο τέλος. Θέλει λίγη υπομονή πριν το κατέβασμα για να μην υποφέρεις μετά το κατέβασμα  :Razz:

----------


## 21706

> Δε χρειάζεται τύχη 21706. Το μέρος το οποίο θα σου παρέχει το link να κατεβάσεις αν θέλει να σέβεται τον εαυτό του στο ελάχιστο κανονικά ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να σου παρέχει για το κάθε download link και τα αντίστοιχα hashes, ώστε να ξέρεις τι παίζει πιο πριν. Οπότε ΠΡΙΝ κατεβάσεις ξέρεις τι κατεβάζεις και κάνεις ένα απλά επιβεβαιωτικό hash check στο τέλος. Θέλει λίγη υπομονή πριν το κατέβασμα για να μην υποφέρεις μετά το κατέβασμα


Είχα την εντύπωση ότι τέτοια μέρη σπανίζουν στο
διαδίκτυο αλλά μπορεί φυσικά να κάνω λάθος.

----------


## tsabasid

Νομίζω δεν είναι κατά των κανονισμών οπότε το αναφέρω. Αν είναι sorry.

http://forums.mydigitallife.info/forums/42-Windows-8

Από τα καλύτερα φορουμς με σφαιρική πληροφόρηση για τα Windows. Στα stickies του subforum θα βρεις πολλές χρήσιμες πληροφορίες. Σε κάποια από αυτά έχει και πληροφορίες για το κατέβασμα των iso (που είναι νόμιμο ως διαδικασία) μαζί με hash codes κλπ.

----------


## 21706

Ωραίο το
http://forums.mydigitallife.info/forums/42-Windows-8
Και μαζί με το
http://www.extremetech.com/computing...ro-license-key
έχουμε τα win8 δωρεάν!

----------


## funnyboy

> Εγώ πάντως τα εγκατέστησα με τον γνωστό τρόπο. Boot από cd κτλ.
> Το σπάσιμο είναι όταν κάνεις αλλαγή υλικού στο PC. Άλλαξα μητρική σε έναν Υπολογιστή μου και έκανα ενεργοποίηση μέσω τηλεφώνου 2 φορές. Μετά την εγκατάσταση δεν μπορούσε να κάνει activate και αναγκαστικά πήρα τηλέφωνο για ενεργοποίηση. Μετά μόλις έβαλα και το Wndows Media Center διαπίστωσα πως τα Windows χρειαζόταν και δεύτερη φορά ενεργοποίηση μέσω τηλεφώνου. Πολύ παίδεμα αυτά τα γνήσια ρε φίλε.


Επειδη θα στησω το νεο μου pc μες στη εβδομαδα (νεο hardware - εκτος δισκου ssd, τροφοδοτικου και καρτας γραφικων), χρειαστηκε να περασεις κ το παλιο λειτουργικο πριν προχωρησεις στα 8, ή καρφι με το bootable iso των 8 pro upgrade φορμαρες κ εκανες την ενεργοποιηση τηλεφωνικα?

----------


## Jazzer

> Επειδη θα στησω το νεο μου pc μες στη εβδομαδα (νεο hardware - εκτος δισκου ssd, τροφοδοτικου και καρτας γραφικων), χρειαστηκε να περασεις κ το παλιο λειτουργικο πριν προχωρησεις στα 8, ή καρφι με το bootable iso των 8 pro upgrade φορμαρες κ εκανες την ενεργοποιηση τηλεφωνικα?


Κάνεις clean install χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα και η ενεργοποίηση μπορεί να γίνει μέσω internet.

----------


## funnyboy

> Κάνεις clean install χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα και η ενεργοποίηση μπορεί να γίνει μέσω internet.


Ξεχασα να αναφέρω οτι η άδεια ειχε ήδη ενεργοποιηθεί στο παλιο μου pc μια φορα μεσω καθαρης εγκατάστασης.
Απλα ρωτάω γιατι παλιο pc καπουτ...

----------


## nnn

Τότε παίζει να σου ζητήσει τηλεφωνική ενεργοποίηση.

----------


## Jazzer

Ναι, θα σου ζητήσει σίγουρα. Αυτό συνέβη σε μένα μετά από την τελευταία αναβάθμιση σε mobo, επεξεργαστή και ssd. Τα Windows 8 είχαν προηγουμένως ενεργοποιηθεί ήδη μια φορά στον παλαιό ssd. Έτσι, πήρα τηλ. και ακολούθησα όλη τη διαδικασία, διήρκησε περίπου 10 λεπτά.

----------


## funnyboy

Μαλιστα, αυτο φανταζομουν κ εγω....
Ωστοσο φορμαρω καρφι με το bootable iso των 8 pro upgrade, ετσι?

----------


## Jazzer

> Μαλιστα, αυτο φανταζομουν κ εγω....
> Ωστοσο φορμαρω καρφι με το bootable iso των 8 pro upgrade, ετσι?


Ναι κανονικά. Όταν τελειώσει η εγκατάσταση, θα πάρεις τηλ. στο 800 11 43100 για την ενεργοποίηση.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/950929

----------


## funnyboy

> Ναι κανονικά. Όταν τελειώσει η εγκατάσταση, θα πάρεις τηλ. στο 800 11 43100 για την ενεργοποίηση.
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/950929


Ωραίος μαν, νασαι καλα :Smile:

----------


## alfagamma

παίδες έχω ένα πρόβλημα.

έχω περασμένα τα 8αρια εδώ και 2-3 βδομάδες και όλα καλά, τα δούλευα με το πολύ καλό MS touch mouse το οποίο όμως δεν βόλεψε στο άλλο μου μισό, τελικά το έδωσα και πήρα το sculpt touch mouse με το οποίο έχω το εξής πρόβλημα: ενώ έχω περάσει τους drivers και το αναγνωρίζει και το πρόγραμμα και το ΒΤ μόλις μπω στις ρυθμίσεις δεν μπορώ να το σεταρω, αφού κάνω 2-3 ρυθμίσεις σταματάει να δουλεύει το scroll και δεν επανέρχεται παρά μόνο με επανεκκίνηση όπου και χάνει όλες τις ρυθμίσεις του...

έχω δοκιμάσει και το intelipoint 8.2 αλλά εκεί έχουμε άλλο πρόβλημα: δεν μου αναγνωρίζει καθόλου το ποντίκι...

μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει?

----------


## ioannis1

παιδια εκανα την αναβαθμιση απο xp σε 8 με τα 30 ευρω.πως  μπορω τωρα να κανω bootable dvd απο την αναβαθμιση?ειδα οτι αποθηκευτηκε στο φακελο ESD .απο δω και περα πως δουλευω ?

----------


## rexdimos

<<πως μπορω τωρα να κανω bootable dvd απο την αναβαθμιση?ειδα οτι αποθηκευτηκε στο φακελο ESD>> αυτος ο φακελλος δεν γινεται bootable αλλα μπορεις να κατεβασεις απο καπου το msdn dvd 8 και με το κλειδι που σου εστειλαν να εχεις ενα bootable dvd για μελλοντικη χρηση

----------


## jkoukos

> παιδια εκανα την αναβαθμιση απο xp σε 8 με τα 30 ευρω.πως  μπορω τωρα να κανω bootable dvd απο την αναβαθμιση?ειδα οτι αποθηκευτηκε στο φακελο ESD .απο δω και περα πως δουλευω ?


Όταν κατέβηκαν τα αρχεία και πριν σου δώσει τον σειριακό αριθμό, ρωτήθηκες αν θέλεις να φτιάξεις ένα iso.
Αν το προσπέρασες, τώρα μόνο με ότι γράφει ο @rexdimos παραπάνω μπορείς.

----------


## villasg

> <<πως μπορω τωρα να κανω bootable dvd απο την αναβαθμιση?ειδα οτι αποθηκευτηκε στο φακελο ESD>> αυτος ο φακελλος δεν γινεται bootable αλλα μπορεις να κατεβασεις απο καπου το msdn dvd 8 και με το κλειδι που σου εστειλαν να εχεις ενα bootable dvd για μελλοντικη χρηση


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...55#post4923455

----------


## rexdimos

με τον τροπο ομως αυτο μπορει απλα να κανεις  redownload το upgrade και να το ξαναπερασεις δεν μπορεις να κανεις clean install(format) η τελευται παραπομπη στο νημα που εδωσες δεν λειτουργει http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials...8-upgrade.html ο ποιο σιγουρος τροπος εινα να κατεβασεις το msdn dvd x64 η x32 http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/eval...id=MEC_132_1_4 να το κανει σε bootable μορφη και να κανει format χρησιμοποιωντας το κλειδι που ηδη υπαρχει βεβαια μιλαμε παντα για τον υπολογιστη στον οποιο αρχικα ειχε γινει η ενεργοποιηση και οχι για αλλο υπολογιστη

----------


## ioannis1

οταν τα αγορασα,ισως επειδη παρηγκειλα και το dvd poy περιμενω,δεν βγηκε η επιλογη για iso.to link τησ msdn δεν λειτουργει rexdimos και ενα αλλο που μου εδωσες στο thread κατεβαζει την rtm εκδοση που δεν ξερω αν ειναι η windows 8 pro που θελω.επειτα δεν εχω λογαριασμο σαν developer sto msdn μονο sti microsoft.

----------


## villasg

Μην πεδευεσαι .
Κανε απλα τα παρακατω 
1. Πατε Upgrade to Windows 8 with only a product key - Microsoft Windows και κατεβαστε το Windows8-Setup.exe
2. Τρεχτε το Windows8-Setup.exe
3. Βαλτε το κλειδι σας ( αυτο που σας εστειλε η Microsoft με email)

----------


## rexdimos

villags τα παιδια αν εχω καταλαβει σωστα θελουν να κανουν clean install και με αυτο τον τροπο δεν γινεται γιατι δεν μπουταρει απο το dvd αυτη η εκδοση οπως λεει και το ονομα της ειναι upgrade τωρα για το msdn το ξαναετρεξα και μου το βγαζει καντε το εξησ γκουγκλαρετε windows 8 msdn download παιρνετε την πρωτη επιλογη που βγαζει ανοιγει μια σελλιδα και φυσικα αφου δεν εχετε msdn account πηγαινετε εκει που λεει evaluation και στο κατω μερος ta links αλλα φυσικα αν ψαξετε με τον ιδιο τροπο υπαρχει και αλλου αλλα δεν επιτρεπεται να βαλω links εδω αλλα μονο αν βρεθει αυτη η εκδοση θα μπορειτε να κανετε clean install η εκδοση που κατεβαινει απο την microsoft αφοθ πατε στο link και βαλετε εαν windowslive account και δηλωσετε τα στοιχει ειναι η enterprise rtm 

εαν δεν θελετε αυτην την εκδοση θα πρπει να ψαξετε στο internet για την msdn εκδοση

----------


## Korakios

Μια διευκρίνηση αν μπορεί κάποιος παρακαλώ!
Στο site της microsoft 
http://windows.microsoft.com/el-GR/windows/buy
αναφέρει :
 "_Η προσφορά ισχύει από 26 Οκτωβρίου 2012 έως 31 Ιανουαρίου 2013 και προορίζεται για μεμονωμένα άτομα και μικρές επιχειρήσεις που θέλουν να αναβαθμίσουν έως πέντε συσκευές_"

Σαν αισιόδοξος άνθρωπος που είμαι ,μήπως εννοεί ότι μπορώ να βάλω την ίδια κόπια σε 5 το πολύ συσκευές ή πρέπει να αγοράσω (σιγά να μη,αλλά λέμε τώρα) 5 άδειες?

----------


## giorgosthess

> Μια διευκρίνηση αν μπορεί κάποιος παρακαλώ!
> Στο site της microsoft 
> http://windows.microsoft.com/el-GR/windows/buy
> αναφέρει :
>  "_Η προσφορά ισχύει από 26 Οκτωβρίου 2012 έως 31 Ιανουαρίου 2013 και προορίζεται για μεμονωμένα άτομα και μικρές επιχειρήσεις που θέλουν να αναβαθμίσουν έως πέντε συσκευές_"
> 
> Σαν αισιόδοξος άνθρωπος που είμαι ,μήπως εννοεί ότι μπορώ να βάλω την ίδια κόπια σε 5 το πολύ συσκευές ή πρέπει να αγοράσω (σιγά να μη,αλλά λέμε τώρα) 5 άδειες?


1 άδεια - 1 Υπολογιστής.

----------


## panos56

> Μόλις έκανα clean install από το .iso που δημιούργησε το Windows Upgrade Assistant. Είναι μόλις 2,7GB σε σχέση με τα 3,5GB από το eval RTM iso αλλά δεν φαίνεται να λείπει τίποτα.
> 
> Όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο, ενώ πήρε το cdkey κατά την εγκατάσταση, δεν μπόρεσε να κάνει activation.
> 
> Φυσικά ήδη βρέθηκε ο τρόπος όμως :
> 
> Ανοίγουμε regedit και πηγαίνουμε στο : "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Setup/OOBE"
> 
> Αλλάζουμε το κλειδί : "MediaBootInstall" από "1" σε "0"
> ...



Προσπάθησα να ακολουθήσω τις οδηγίες αλλά όταν δίνω στην γραμμή εντολών slmgr /rearm με βγάζει σε δύο φακέλλους 0408 και 0409 που ο καθένας έχει ένα αρχείο system.ini και δεν κάνει τίποτα άλλο.
Τι πρέπει να κάνω;

----------


## riddle3

> Προσπάθησα να ακολουθήσω τις οδηγίες αλλά όταν δίνω στην γραμμή εντολών slmgr /rearm με βγάζει σε δύο φακέλλους 0408 και 0409 που ο καθένας έχει ένα αρχείο system.ini και δεν κάνει τίποτα άλλο.
> Τι πρέπει να κάνω;


Όταν δίνεις slmgr /rearm δεν πρέπει να σου βγάζει τίποτα στο command line, παρά μόνο ένα popup που γράφει "This action has completed successfully" ή κάτι παραπλήσιο. 

Αυτό με τα directories πρώτη φορά το ακούω. Αν μπορείς να ανεβάσεις ένα screenshot θα βοηθούσε.

----------


## nnn

Ξεθάβω το θέμα για καλό σκοπό  :onetooth: 

Είχα πάρει 2 άδειες για 8άρια με τα 15€ που είχαν αναβαθμιστεί σε 10άρια. Ο desktop που είχα περασμένη την 1, συνταξιοδοτήθηκε και έστησα καινούριο μηχάνημα και του πέρασα τα 10άρια. Ενεργοποιήθηκαν κανονικά με το κλειδί των 8, αφού αυτά θεωρούνται retail έκδοση και όχι OEM. Οπότε αν τα είχατε πάρει και εσείς, μπορείτε να μεταφέρετε μια χαρά την άδεια σε νέο υπολογιστή.

----------


## WAntilles

Ελπίζω για το καλό σου, να είναι Pro.  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

Εννοείται πως είχα πάρει pro.

----------

